# [Archived] Xenoblade Chronicles 3 Graphics Settings



## masagrator (Jul 24, 2022)

*For any emulation discussion related to this game go here:*
https://gbatemp.net/threads/xenoblade-chronicles-3-emulator-etc-discussion.616262/
Any post not on topic will be reported.

Sorry for posting previously thread with wrong informations. Now everything seems to be working.

There are two methods to apply mod:
- for people with DLC installed
- for people without DLC installed

People without DLC must install additionally exefs patch, so with each new game update they must also update exefs patch to get config working.

Graphics settings are stored in binary file, so script is necessary to convert it up back to bin file.



Spoiler: Technicalities



Structure
Header:

```
MAGIC "INIB"
int32 10000 #unknown purpose
uint32 0x10 #offset of entry table
uint32 0x175 #entry count
```

So new config file has 373 entries in comparison to 224 entries in XCDE. Quite a buff.

But issue is that we don't have names of those settings.
Entry table:

```
int32 hash #murmur3 hash of config name
int32 type #0 - bool, 1 - float, 2 - (float, float, float), 3 - (float, float, float, float)
uint32 offset #direct offset of value
```

and at the end values.
main doesn't calculate those name hashes in runtime, it has hashes stored already in main, so we don't have access to original names of configs. So 148 entries are unknown (found by brute force only one new name - "ifmg")

Took config names from XCDE config file to fill names for what we can, for unknown names I am using hash as name (starting with 0x)

ao_av_Shwstr for whatever reason is repeated. Since JSON doesn't accept repeated keys and I wanted this to output the same file as original, I have decided to store one name as string, second as hash 0xDD677246.

If someone can write some sophisticated dictionary brute force attack on hashes and run it to fill out names, it would be appreciated.





Spoiler: Default graphics settings





```
{
    "tonemap": true,
    "ssao": false,
    "bloom": false,
    "godray": true,
    "AntiAliasing": true,
    "ColReduction": true,
    "dof": false,
    "lensFlare": false,
    "aoskip": false,
    "lut": true,
    "toneHistogramLow": 0.8,
    "toneHistogramHigh": 0.9,
    "tonemax": 1.0,
    "tonemin": 0.15,
    "tonescale": 7.0,
    "toneUpSpeed": 0.1,
    "toneDownSpeed": 0.5,
    "toneBlmmax": 1000.0,
    "toneBlmmin": 0.001,
    "toneBlmmul": 100.0,
    "godray_inival": 0.95,
    "godray_decay": 0.99,
    "godray_scale": 1.235,
    "blm_border_sub": 1.0,
    "blm_border_mul": 0.105,
    "blm_border_sub2": 0.0,
    "blm_border_mul2": 0.0,
    "blm_border_max": 3.5,
    "blm_str1": 1.0,
    "blm_str2": 1.0,
    "blm_str3": 1.0,
    "blm_gauss1": 0.9,
    "blm_gauss2": 0.8,
    "blm_gauss3": 0.8,
    "blm_weight1": 0.63,
    "blm_weight2": 0.1,
    "blm_weight3": 0.14,
    "blm_weight4": 0.53,
    "blm_weight5": 0.58,
    "blm_deviation1": 0.2,
    "blm_deviation2": 0.5,
    "blm_deviation3": 1.0,
    "blm_deviation4": 1.0,
    "blm_deviation5": 1.0,
    "blm_saturation1": 0.0,
    "blm_saturation2": 0.0,
    "blm_saturation3": 0.0,
    "blm_saturation4": 0.0,
    "blm_saturation5": 0.35,
    "blm_emissive_str": 9.0,
    "blm_tone_scale": 0.05,
    "blm_emissive_max": 20.0,
    "blm_emissive_min": 0.0,
    "bloom2": true,
    "0x5D63DA76": 1.0,
    "0xFC6A6BB8": 1.1,
    "0x3857A64C": 0.7,
    "0x2B755BF": 0.1, // related settings starts here
    "0x35CD4D20": 0.11,
    "0x506684C7": 0.25,
    "0xD357E3AE": 0.36, // related settings ends here
    "lens_max": 1.0,
    "lens_rot": 0.0,
    "lens_sub": 1.5,
    "lens_mul": 3.5,
    "lens_weight": 0.1,
    "lens_decay": 1.0,
    "lens_str": 1.5,
    "lens_paMax": 4.0,
    "lens_UVDecay": 0.29,
    "AA_Sharpness": 8.0,
    "AA_Range": 0.5,
    "AA_Threshold": 0.17,
    "AA_ThresholdMin": 0.05,
    "red_sclX": 1.0,
    "red_sclY": 1.0,
    "red_hdsclX": 0.75,
    "red_hdsclY": 0.75,
    "red_Auto": true,
    "red_AtMaxX": 1.0,
    "red_AtMaxY": 1.0,
    "red_AtMinX": 0.7,
    "red_AtMinY": 0.7,
    "red_AtRate": 99.0,
    "ao_Lengs": 0.1, //Ignored (not read at all)
    "ao_LengsRatio": 1.98, //Ignored (not read at all)
    "ao_range": 5.7, //Ignored (not read at all)
    "ao_rangeRatio": 1.0, //Ignored (not read at all)
    "ao_sub": 0.02, //Ignored (not read at all)
    "ao_subRatio": 0.15, //Ignored (not read at all)
    "ao_Mul": 2.0, //Ignored (not read at all)
    "ao_blurRange": 0.72, //Ignored (not read at all)
    "ao_blurScale": 0.75, //Ignored (not read at all)
    "ao_av_Shwstr": 0.5,
    "blur": false,
    "blurStr": 0.2,
    "blurAlpha": 40.0,
    "blurSub": 0.025,
    "blurBlurRange": 0.32,
    "shadowStr": 1.0,
    "shadowHalf": true,
    "shadowColor": [
        1.0,
        1.0,
        1.0
    ],
    "simShwStr": 1.6,
    "simShwIn": 0.7,
    "simShwMin": 0.15,
    "sRGBMode": true,
    "gamma": 6.0,
    "ao_av_CenterWeight": 1.09,
    "ao_av_MaxDistance": 0.15,
    "ao_av_MaxRadius": 0.2,
    "ao_av_FadeOutStart": 70000.0,
    "ao_av_FadeOutDistance": 10000.0,
    "ao_av_BlurFallOff": 0.05,
    "ao_av_BlurScale": 1.6,
    "0xDD677246": 0.5, //ao_av_Shwstr
    "cam_near": 0.1,
    "cam_far": 80000.0,
    "avmp01": [
        0.5,
        0.5,
        0.5
    ],
    "avmp02": [
        0.5,
        0.5,
        0.5
    ],
    "avmp03": [
        0.5,
        0.5,
        0.5
    ],
    "avmp04": [
        0.5,
        0.5,
        0.5
    ],
    "avmp05": [
        0.5,
        0.5,
        0.5
    ],
    "avmp06": [
        0.5,
        0.5,
        0.5
    ],
    "avmp07": [
        0.5,
        0.5,
        0.5
    ],
    "avmp08": [
        0.5,
        0.5,
        0.5
    ],
    "avmp09": [
        0.5,
        0.5,
        0.5
    ],
    "avmp10": [
        0.5,
        0.5,
        0.5
    ],
    "avmp11": [
        0.5,
        0.5,
        0.5
    ],
    "avmp12": [
        0.5,
        0.5,
        0.5
    ],
    "avmp13": [
        0.5,
        0.5,
        0.5
    ],
    "avmp14": [
        0.5,
        0.5,
        0.5
    ],
    "avmp15": [
        0.5,
        0.5,
        0.5
    ],
    "avmp16": [
        0.5,
        0.5,
        0.5
    ],
    "cloud_h_min": 1000.0,
    "cloud_h_max": 1100.0,
    "cloud_color": [
        1.0,
        1.0,
        1.0
    ],
    "toonDirType": 0.0,
    "toonDirBackBright": 1.0,
    "toonDirElevation": 0.1,
    "toonDirPntSptRatio": 0.5,
    "toonDirLightScaleVal": 0.75,
    "toonDirInOutMin": 0.6,
    "toonIBLScaleVal": 0.28,
    "toonShadowAlpha": 0.15,
    "toonCharShadowAlpha": 0.02,
    "toonCharShadowMin": 0.46,
    "0xF333710C": 8.0,
    "0xFFD3EE80": 15.0,
    "0x8D2766E2": 30.0,
    "0xF6FF1D20": 0.5, // related settings start here
    "0x1A1693FE": 6.0,
    "0x189ADEE9": 9.5, //related settings end
    "0x301232E3": 0.1,
    "0xA7951F52": true, //Ignored (not read at all)
    "0x6099124E": 0.0, //Ignored (not read at all)
    "0xC94C3D6C": 0.0,
    "0x9B196145": 2.3,
    "0x5789A4A": true,
    "0xB12E641E": 40.0,
    "0xC4662501": 0.0,
    "0x5F104B4": 0.4,
    "0x336AFD5E": 1.5,
    "0xD6CEDAEF": [
        0.0,
        0.0,
        0.0
    ],
    "0x712CE7F5": 8.0, //related settings start here
    "0x72A9D801": 15.0,
    "0x9144CB69": 30.0, //related settings end here
    "0x7DECFD2B": 0.5, //related settings start here
    "0x35BB3EB": 6.0,
    "0xF7FE9B66": 9.5, //related settings end here
    "0x427B5122": 0.1,
    "rim_color": [ //Ignored (not read at all)
        1.0,
        1.0,
        1.0
    ],
    "rim_intensity": 3.0, //Ignored (not read at all)
    "iblDirectLightIntensity": 1.0,
    "iblSkyIntensity": 1.5,
    "iblBlendBetweenFrame": 30.0,
    "0xCC9776A3": 2.2,
    "skyToneDirLightIntensity": 0.2,
    "skyToneAmbientIntensity": 0.32,
    "tssao": true,
    "tssaoRadius": 1.0,
    "tssaoIntensityMul": 1.0,
    "tssaoIntensityPow": 0.16,
    "tssaoOutputAO": 0.35,
    "tssaoPostBlurSharpness": 0.55,
    "tssaoLuminanceCorrection": 0.3,
    "tssaoSelectiveFiltering": true, //Ignored (not read at all)
    "tssaoWeakenRatio": 0.8,
    "ssr": true,
    "ssrIntensity": 1.0,
    "ssrShinessFade": 0.8, //Ignored (not read at all)
    "ssrGroundness": 0.73,
    "ssrFadeSec": 5.0,
    "shadowCloud": true,
    "shadowCloudStr": 0.8,
    "shadowCloudSize": 300.0,
    "shadowCloudScrollDir": 150.0,
    "shadowCloudScrollSpeed": 6.0,
    "shadowRaytraceDistance": 0.15,
    "shadowRaytracePitch": 0.0,
    "tmaa": true,
    "tmaaSharpness_0": 0.4,
    "tmaaSharpness_1": 0.6,
    "tmaaSharpness_2": 0.6,
    "tmaaSharpness_3": 0.72,
    "tmaaSharpness_4": 0.8,
    "tmaaSharpness_5": 0.9,
    "tmaaSharpness_Hnd_0": 1.2,
    "tmaaSharpness_Hnd_1": 1.1,
    "tmaaSharpness_Hnd_2": 1.1,
    "tmaaSharpness_Hnd_3": 1.12,
    "tmaaSharpness_Hnd_4": 1.2,
    "tmaaSharpness_Hnd_5": 1.3,
    "tmaaBlendDefault": 0.05,
    "tmaaBlendPBR": 0.0,
    "tmaaBlendMPF": 0.3,
    "tmaaBlendToon": 0.05,
    "tmaaNewUpScale": true,
    "tmaaSharpnessType": 2.0,
    "tmaaSharpnessAwareIntensity": 0.2,
    "shwCharParm": 17.92,
    "shwHalfLamParm": 1.0,
    "wetMaxShiness": 0.5,
    "wetDarkness": 0.48,
    "wetShinessScale": 0.6,
    "wetToInsideFrame": 10.0,
    "wetToOutsideFrame": 20.0,
    "TransReduction": true,
    "trans_red_sclX": 0.5,
    "trans_red_sclY": 0.5,
    "blur2": true,
    "blur2Str": 10.0,
    "blur2Sub": 0.25,
    "blur2ObjScale": 0.65,
    "blur2CameraScale": 0.8,
    "blur2BlurRange": 0.7,
    "blur2PixelRange": 20.0,
    "blur2HLV": true,
    "gpucount": 64.0,
    "leafSpecColMinShiness": 0.1,
    "leafSpecColMaxShiness": 0.4,
    "leafSpecColRatio": 0.85,
    "furBlur": true,
    "furBlurStr": 0.3,
    "furBlurPixelRange": 20.0,
    "0x9e2bdf35": true, //AliasingAttoonDefault(?)
    "0xCBF60DCC": 0.45,
    "0xE7B8E359": 20.0,
    "0x3E8B2DFF": 0.172,
    "0xFAB5D0F": 0.396,
    "0x15D13C05": 0.403,
    "0x1F3EB72A": 0.3,
    "0xFE2A5D4C": 0.545,
    "0xEEF1A09B": 0.291,
    "0xCB34ED6F": 0.478,
    "0xE3A59F1C": 0.701,
    "0x94F0215F": 0.612,
    "lightShaft": true,
    "lightShaftTonemapScale": 1.0,
    "lightShaftTonemapLuminance": 6.5,
    "reduceDirLightRim": 3.0,
    "monochromeToonId": 128.0,
    "monochromeFogScale": 0.5,
    "0x6EF1CDA4": true,
    "0xBDDCEAFD": 2.0,
    "0x11FECE04": true,
    "0xB1F493C2": 0.5,
    "0xF5EB7B25": 3.0,
    "0x44D18825": 0.0,
    "0x2FCECF30": 0.4,
    "lightRimColor": [
        0.88,
        0.91,
        1.0,
        0.0
    ],
    "0xFB0982CB": 0.4,
    "0x2496CDB5": 0.8,
    "0x829607F": 0.3,
    "0xFCA5701C": 0.6,
    "0x9DB8A56E": [
        0.81,
        0.86,
        1.0,
        0.0
    ],
    "0x55FB8D0A": 0.4,
    "0xC7CE9119": 0.8,
    "0xA72DEF7C": 0.3,
    "0xC7A407A3": 0.6,
    "0xBA390E46": false,
    "0x5F14B998": 0.0,
    "0x57CEA10C": 0.0,
    "0x649AAB9D": true,
    "0xDBBE01E6": false,
    "0xD770A81C": 1.0,
    "0xD63B15D7": 1.0,
    "0x8644220F": 0.0,
    "0xB0D850D5": 0.0,
    "0x6B9AE74E": 2.0,
    "0x4E9A09B4": 1.0,
    "0xF4096DDB": [
        0.0,
        0.0,
        0.0,
        1.0
    ],
    "0xA19E7F6A": 0.0,
    "0xC4B90990": 0.0,
    "0xB8F7EDAE": false,
    "0x784D9270": [
        0.5,
        0.5,
        1.0
    ],
    "0xDF6D3430": 10.0,
    "0xB3EB5046": 0.3,
    "0x6FA1D395": 5.0,
    "0xFD3F07AF": 0.2,
    "0x6272E208": 0.5,
    "0x29B2FD3A": 1.0,
    "0x22858515": 1.0,
    "0xF4524CBA": true,
    "0x61D26460": 9.0,
    "0x4236F1E7": 10.0,
    "0xC191A703": 0.1,
    "0x83BC7501": 0.8,
    "0x26C9A218": true,
    "0x6533AC49": 0.5,
    "0x8946B815": 0.3,
    "0x76E6D31": 1.0,
    "0x5AFB4305": [
        1.0,
        0.3,
        0.0
    ],
    "0x396603C6": 2.0,
    "0xC6AEF946": 1.5,
    "0xF873E01": 0.7,
    "0xCEE2545E": 400.0,
    "0x122F2051": 200.0,
    "0x32DA3BA1": 0.5,
    "0xE35FE997": 1.0,
    "0xF2509119": 0.8,
    "0xB6C16A92": 0.2,
    "0x7AC5C042": [
        0.06,
        0.0,
        0.15
    ],
    "0xDB44E95F": 1.0,
    "0x394D8ADD": 1.0,
    "0xCC286031": 0.0,
    "0xD0044ECA": 0.0,
    "0x46FDEFE": 400.0,
    "0xF2F951A0": 400.0,
    "0xAE7AAA37": [
        1.0,
        0.24,
        0.0
    ],
    "0x90795FB8": 0.5,
    "0xE95E879C": 0.0, //"frAWE"(?)
    "0xA671F91F": 25.0,
    "ifmg": 75.0,
    "0x3C5AB47C": 75.0,
    "0x1C71EDDC": 0.0,
    "0x9A1225D0": 0.0,
    "0x60392758": 75.0,
    "0xCF37604F": 75.0,
    "0x95236DF0": 0.0,
    "0x692E4637": 1.0,
    "0x7B297FB2": [
        1.0,
        0.52,
        0.08
    ],
    "0x27733291": 1.2,
    "0xDDFD9943": 0.0,
    "0x3DB94B93": 0.0,
    "0x8AB3E426": 80.0,
    "0x1811244E": 80.0,
    "0x2871F67": 300.0,
    "0x1EAA9061": 400.0,
    "0x8A1103DB": 1.0,
    "0x7BF25AFD": 3.5,
    "0xFBD4A02": 0.3, //Ignored (not read at all)
    "0xEBCB4443": 300.0, //Ignored (not read at all)
    "0x30EC7F91": 1.0,
    "0x7F693558": -1.0,
    "0x4E548": 0.65,
    "0x38041560": 0.4,
    "0xCDFD665A": 50.0,
    "0xFD3B3C9A": 0.0,
    "0x68F91A18": 0.0,
    "0x2988AA37": [
        1.0,
        0.54,
        0.0
    ],
    "0x948D0A42": 3.0,
    "0xF4DBB5E9": 0.0,
    "0xF51E544F": 0.0,
    "0x4860955B": 200.0,
    "0x736ED30F": 400.0,
    "0xF58EB9B5": 1.0,
    "0x5CB90504": 1.0,
    "0x81154B3B": 3.0,
    "0xB8C8D60E": true,
    "0x2328A055": 1.0,
    "0x66A4EB5F": 3.0,
    "0xD211F9B0": 2.5,
    "0x27D2D389": 3.5
}
```




*Tutorial*

Requirements:

Python 3.10.0+
python library *pymmh3* (you can install it with command "pip3 install pymmh3" in cmd/bash if you checked "Add to PATH"/"Add Python to environment variables" when installing Python)

Instructions:

Download "GraphicsSettings.zip" and unpack it
Edit "lib_nx.json" with whatever text editor you like. You can use IDE with JSON support (f.e. Visual Studio Code) to check if you didn't broke something in file. Don't change keys (strings before ":") if you don't know what you are doing!
Run "libnxToBin.py"
Now depending on if you have DLC installed or not:

Without DLCWith DLCCompatible titleID and versions:

*010074F013262000* - 1.0.0, 1.1.0

Mod is using patch file that was based on Next Method from XC2 thread to get config working outside of ard.

Put "atmosphere" folder on root of your sdcard (folder structure for Yuzu: Link)
Run game
This works with any version of game.

Tested on:
- DLC Wave 1 (010074F013263001)


Go to *atmosphere\contents\010074f013262000\romfs\stream\dumpbin *in your GraphicsSettings folder, copy lib_nx.bin to Switch sdcard folder (create folders if they don't exist):
for DLC Wave 1 users:
*atmosphere/contents/010074F013263001/romfs/monolib/shader*

Run game


Remember that messing up with settings can bring unexpected results, in worst case crashing game or even damaging save.
Thanks to @PhiZero and @OldManKain for testing.
I didn't test it personally.

Whatever presets you will figure out, you can upload in this topic.


----------



## masagrator (Jul 24, 2022)

Screenshot comparison from emulator:
default docked:


with resolution set 2x of native:


----------



## Otakon273 (Jul 24, 2022)

Thanks a lot. So much settings, but  i struggle to do more clean image in docked mode, not on emulator. is there any parameter to turn on antialiasing or increase resolution.


----------



## Phobos717 (Jul 24, 2022)

Hello,
Thanks for your hard work. Could you be so kind and provide us with the already edited .ips file with with just a simple resoultion increase to 1440p/2160p etc.


----------



## masagrator (Jul 24, 2022)

Phobos717 said:


> Hello,
> Thanks for your hard work. Could you be so kind and provide us with the already edited .ips file with with just a simple resoultion increase to 1440p/2160p etc.


IPS file is only to get config file working outside of ard file. 
Actual resolution is edited by config file that you can find inside package.
Issue is those settings are pretty tricky and are not designed to work outside of 720p, but emulator scene is working pretty well around those limits, so wait for them.


----------



## Otakon273 (Jul 24, 2022)

masagrator said:


> IPS file is only to get config file working outside of ard file.
> Actual resolution is edited by config file that you can find inside package.
> Issue is those settings are pretty tricky and are not designed to work outside of 720p, but emulator scene is working pretty well around those limits, so wait for them.


Sorry for stupid question. So with your json file or redacted, when launch libnxToBin I always have SyntaxError: unexpected character after line continuation character


----------



## masagrator (Jul 24, 2022)

Otakon273 said:


> Sorry for stupid question. So with your json file or redacted, when launch libnxToBin I always have SyntaxError: unexpected character after line continuation character


What system are you using? MacOS?


----------



## Otakon273 (Jul 24, 2022)

Windows 11. Download and install last python, also place files in С:\1 folder


----------



## masagrator (Jul 24, 2022)

Can you send screen here of cmd window with this error?


----------



## Otakon273 (Jul 24, 2022)

masagrator said:


> Can you send screen here of cmd window with this error?


----------



## OldManKain (Jul 24, 2022)

I cannot release anything or give help until the game releases on JULY 28th 9PM PST.  Apologize for the inconvenience to some.


----------



## masagrator (Jul 24, 2022)

Otakon273 said:


> View attachment 319272


This is not how you are supposed to run Python script.
If you have associated py files with Python, just click on file twice.
If not, you must run from cmd file through python - "python libnxToBin.py"

If you have lib_nx.bin inside atmosphere\contents\010074f013262000\romfs\stream\dumpbin, script runned properly.


----------



## Ethek (Jul 24, 2022)

Can you just upload a config file with only dynamic resolution disabled or locked to 720p or whatever is the highest the game can use? The game is unplayable at the moment.


----------



## Astrologia (Jul 24, 2022)

Here's hoping we can clear up the game without compromising performance on actual hardware. It's a bit blurry. Who knows what the day one patch, if there is one, will do.


----------



## linuxares (Jul 24, 2022)

the madlad does it again!


----------



## Red_BY (Jul 24, 2022)

Can't get it working on Yuzu emulator. Right now my paths look like this:
yuzu\load\010074F013262000\Config\romfs\stream\dumpbin\lib_nx.bin
yuzu\load\010074F013262000\Config\exefs\60887A25B66529910275A1066003A00217914F5E000000000000000000000000.ips

I edited the config and doubled all resolution option, however I see no difference ingame. Something wrong with config file or mod just doesn't work with Yuzu for some reason?


----------



## masagrator (Jul 24, 2022)

Red_BY said:


> Can't get it working on an emulator Yuzu. Right now my paths look like this:
> yuzu\load\010074F013262000\Config\romfs\stream\dumpbin\lib_nx.bin
> yuzu\load\010074F013262000\Config\exefs\60887A25B66529910275A1066003A00217914F5E000000000000000000000000.ips
> 
> I edited the config and doubled all resolution option, however I see no difference ingame. Something wrong with config file or mod just doesn't work with Yuzu for some reason?


It works with yuzu, testers are confirming this.
Maybe they will help since I don't use emulators and idk how file structure looks like there.
Or you are using wrong settings. 
As I said - those settings are tricky to work with.

There is a trick to check if IPS patch is working - just delete lib_nx.bin from romfs. Game will crash with segfault.


----------



## Otakon273 (Jul 24, 2022)

masagrator said:


> This is not how you are supposed to run Python script.
> If you have associated py files with Python, just click on file twice.
> If not, you must run from cmd file through python - "python libnxToBin.py"
> 
> If you have lib_nx.bin inside atmosphere\contents\010074f013262000\romfs\stream\dumpbin, script runned properly.





So I do as you said, and from admin too, and there is no new files  or changes in


----------



## masagrator (Jul 24, 2022)

Uh, why this printed "Python" after putting command? :v 

You know what, write to me on Discord since it seems this may be little trickier to help you. You have my tag in About section.


----------



## Red_BY (Jul 24, 2022)

masagrator said:


> It works with yuzu, testers are confirming this.
> Maybe they will help since I don't use emulators and idk how file structure looks like there.
> Or you are using wrong settings.
> As I said - those settings are tricky to work with.
> ...


Well it didn't crash so I guess IPS is not working. I'm not an expert on Yuzu modding so hopefully someone will post proper mod structure later.


----------



## scionae (Jul 24, 2022)

Fantastic work as always. Can't wait to see what people will do with this.


----------



## Otakon273 (Jul 24, 2022)

I sincerely tried. Install PyCharm, tried to install mmh3 because always get an error at 3rd line, in the end mmh3 cannot be install because of many errors, so i gave up. I am not programmer, for me work with iron solder way comfortable )
In any case, is there any config for docked switch that make game look more clean, I'l be glad to see this.

In any case, thanks for great work again.


----------



## SDheff (Jul 24, 2022)

masagrator said:


> Screenshot comparison from emulator:
> default docked:
> 
> with resolution set 2x of native:


Many of the resolution settings seems to be only working when you decrease them, not increase
How did you increase?


----------



## greatondeck (Jul 24, 2022)

I'm trying different ways to use it with Yuzu, but It just don't change anything


----------



## tet666 (Jul 24, 2022)

greatondeck said:


> I'm trying different ways to use it with Yuzu, but It just don't change anything
> View attachment 319280




Maybe try user\sdmc\atmosphere\contents that's where atmosphere mods are loaded from in yuzu, although i don't see why it shouldn't just work as a normal mod if you did everything correctly, ryujinx has atmosphere mod support as well if needed.


----------



## masagrator (Jul 24, 2022)

Otakon273 said:


> I sincerely tried. Install PyCharm, tried to install mmh3 because always get an error at 3rd line, in the end mmh3 cannot be install because of many errors, so i gave up. I am not programmer, for me work with iron solder way comfortable )
> In any case, is there any config for docked switch that make game look more clean, I'l be glad to see this.
> 
> In any case, thanks for great work again.





masagrator said:


> you can install it with command "pip3 install mmh3" in cmd/bash if you checked "Add to PATH"/"Add Python to environment variables" when installing Python


So why are you using PyCharm? You are not following what I wrote. You are making it artificially more difficult for yourself.


----------



## Fali (Jul 24, 2022)

I understand that this works in Switch CFW too, isn't it? 

Only put atmosphere folder and replace it?


----------



## masagrator (Jul 24, 2022)

Fali said:


> I understand that this works in Switch CFW too, isn't it?
> 
> Only put atmosphere folder and replace it?


Everything was made specifically for Switch owners. emulator users must make little more effort to set it. 

Technically you are not replacing it, but merging it with existing atmosphere folder. 
Just do how instructions are saying


----------



## Fali (Jul 24, 2022)

Sorry, I merged it yes. But I don’t edit nothing coz I don’t understand Python, for that I asume that the atmosphere folder in .zip it works, isn’t it?

Any OC values in docked and handled mode?

Thanks a lot


----------



## masagrator (Jul 24, 2022)

Fali said:


> Sorry, I merged it yes. But I don’t edit nothing coz I don’t understand Python, for that I asume that the atmosphere folder in .zip it works, isn’t it?
> 
> Any OC values in docked and handled mode?
> 
> Thanks a lot


If you don't edit anything, you won't see a difference since it contains only reproduced original config file in readable format for people to tinker with it.
Wait for people to upload their own working presets.

Usage of only IPS patch (because lib_nx.bin doesn't exist in package, you must create it with Python) will result in game crash.


----------



## Red_BY (Jul 24, 2022)

Fali said:


> Sorry, I merged it yes. But I don’t edit nothing coz I don’t understand Python, for that I asume that the atmosphere folder in .zip it works, isn’t it?
> 
> Any OC values in docked and handled mode?
> 
> Thanks a lot


If you don't edit anything there's no point in using this mod. Probably best to wait until someone releases a good config.


----------



## Konia1234 (Jul 24, 2022)

greatondeck said:


> I'm trying different ways to use it with Yuzu, but It just don't change anything
> View attachment 319280


Thank you Red_By for reminder!

Main folder "MOD" (whatever you like), then create two sub folders inside it
romfs: yuzu\load\010074F013262000\MOD\romfs\lib_nx.bin"
or --- yuzu\load\010074F013262000\MOD\romfs\stream\dumpbin\lib_nx.bin (just depend which one you can use)
exefs: yuzu\load\010074F013262000\MOD\exefs\60887A25B6652XXXXX.ips

it should work in YUZU. But it would be nice if someone can config the value as the color of characters' face looks dark after using the mod and I do not know how to tune it properly. Thank you for anyone if it can help!


----------



## Fali (Jul 24, 2022)

masagrator said:


> If you don't edit anything, you won't see a difference since it contains only reproduced original config file in readable format for people to tinker with it.
> Wait for people to upload their own working presets.
> 
> Usage of only IPS patch (because lib_nx.bin doesn't exist in package, you must create it with Python) will result in game crash.





Red_BY said:


> If you don't edit anything there's no point in using this mod. Probably best to wait until someone releases a good config.



Thanks both of you. I understand now. So I waiting for any good presset.

Thanks again and enjoy, this is a masterpiece


----------



## Red_BY (Jul 24, 2022)

Konia1234 said:


> Main folder "MOD" (whatever you like), then create two sub folders inside it
> -- 1st folder "exefs": put 60887A25B665XX.ips
> -- 2nd folder "romfs": put  lib_nx.bin
> 
> it should work in YUZU.


It works for me I think because when I remove lib_nx.bin I get graphical artifacts. But still no matter what I change in lib_nx I can't see any difference in game. Has anyone succeed in increasing resolution? Or just changing anything. I also tried disabling AA but still nothing.


----------



## masagrator (Jul 24, 2022)

Red_BY said:


> It works for me I think because when I remove lib_nx.bin I get graphical artifacts. But still no matter what I change in lib_nx I can't see any difference in game. Has anyone succeed in increasing resolution? Or just changing anything. I also tried disabling AA but still nothing.


You mean AntiAliasing or tmaa? AntiAliasing is not in use since XC2


----------



## ShinRaikdou (Jul 24, 2022)

Ethek said:


> Can you just upload a config file with only dynamic resolution disabled or locked to 720p or whatever is the highest the game can use? The game is unplayable at the moment.


Disabled dynamic resolution. Seems only work in Docked mode, so use Reverse-NX if you want to play on handheld Switch.
Changes that I made in config


> "red_hdsclX": 0.75, *-> 1.0*
> "red_hdsclY": 0.75, *-> 1.0*
> "red_Auto": true,
> "red_AtMaxX": 1.0,
> ...


----------



## Ethek (Jul 24, 2022)

ShinRaikdou said:


> Disabled dynamic resolution. Seems only work in Docked mode, so use Reverse-NX if you want to play on handheld Switch.
> Changes that I made in config


Thank you very much. Now the only thing that's left is finding out why the game get blurrier when resolution scaling is set to 2x on both Yuzu and Ryujinx. At least I can actually play now.


----------



## greatondeck (Jul 24, 2022)

Konia1234 said:


> Main folder "MOD" (whatever you like), then create two sub folders inside it
> -- 1st folder "exefs": put 60887A25B665XX.ips
> -- 2nd folder "romfs": put  lib_nx.bin
> 
> it should work in YUZU. But it would be nice if someone can config the value as the color of characters' face looks dark after using the mod and I do not know how to tune it properly. Thank you for anyone if it can help!


Thank you, works great now! 4x Res preset below if anyone wants to try it on PC - postprocessing is totally broken.


----------



## Red_BY (Jul 24, 2022)

Holy Putting lib_nx.bin straight into romfs really does work! I finally managed to increase resolution, however it also broke many graphical effects for some reason. Will experiment I guess now that it finally works.


----------



## Ethek (Jul 24, 2022)

greatondeck said:


> Thank you, works great now! 4x Res preset below if anyone wants to try it on PC.


Something went horribly wrong. The game is crisp so resolution worked but way darker and the streetlights in colony 9 light up like bonfires. Sky turned blindingly bright too.


----------



## masagrator (Jul 24, 2022)

Red_BY said:


> Holy Putting lib_nx.bin straight into romfs really does work! I finally managed to increase resolution, however it also broke many graphical effects for some reason. Will experiment I guess now that it finally works.


Because it's not supposed to be there.
I am not sure if this lib_nx.bin is even read there, I guess it's setting default settings that is inside executable instead from this file. But for one of my testers lack of this file resulted in crash instead of fallback to default values like in XC2, so I was expecting crash also from other people


----------



## Red_BY (Jul 24, 2022)

Ok After further testing I can confidently say that putting "lib_nx.bin" into "romfs" does NOT work. Game simply launches without "lib_nx.bin" which just breaks graphics completely. For some reason game just renders at higher resolution with "lib_nx.bin" absent so it may appear shaper but "lib_nx.bin" doesn't do anything actually.


----------



## masagrator (Jul 24, 2022)

Red_BY said:


> Ok After further testing I can confidently say that putting "lib_nx.bin" into "romfs" does NOT work. Game simply launches without "lib_nx.bin" which just breaks graphics completely. For some reason game just renders at higher resolution with "lib_nx.bin" absent so it may appear shaper but "lib_nx.bin" doesn't do anything actually.


At least you have confirmation that IPS patch is working.


----------



## Konia1234 (Jul 24, 2022)

greatondeck said:


> Thank you, works great now! 4x Res preset below if anyone wants to try it on PC.


Thanks mate!


----------



## greatondeck (Jul 24, 2022)

nvm, It was my fault.


----------



## KillYoy (Jul 24, 2022)

Ethek said:


> Something went horribly wrong. The game is crisp so resolution worked but way darker and the streetlights in colony 9 light up like bonfires. Sky turned blindingly bright too.


I'm having the same results as you in Colony 9. 
This method seems to break the in game brightness slider so it does nothing anymore.


----------



## masagrator (Jul 24, 2022)

greatondeck said:


> Mod just stopped working for me, I don't know why. Whole graphic is broken now. View attachment 319293





KillYoy said:


> I'm having the same results as you in Colony 9.
> This method seems to break the in game brightness slider so it does nothing anymore.


Please read previous comments. 


masagrator said:


> Because it's not supposed to be there.
> I am not sure if this lib_nx.bin is even read there, I guess it's setting default settings that is inside executable instead from this file. But for one of my testers lack of this file resulted in crash instead of fallback to default values like in XC2, so I was expecting crash also from other people





Red_BY said:


> Ok After further testing I can confidently say that putting "lib_nx.bin" into "romfs" does NOT work. Game simply launches without "lib_nx.bin" which just breaks graphics completely. For some reason game just renders at higher resolution with "lib_nx.bin" absent so it may appear shaper but "lib_nx.bin" doesn't do anything actually.


----------



## masagrator (Jul 24, 2022)

Konia1234 said:


> Main folder "MOD" (whatever you like), then create two sub folders inside it
> -- 1st folder "exefs": put 60887A25B665XX.ips
> -- 2nd folder "romfs": put  lib_nx.bin
> 
> it should work in YUZU. But it would be nice if someone can config the value as the color of characters' face looks dark after using the mod and I do not know how to tune it properly. Thank you for anyone if it can help!


This is wrong. 
Please fix info about romfs or remove completely since many people will now follow your wrong advice.


----------



## Red_BY (Jul 24, 2022)

Here's proper file structure for Yuzu:

yuzu\load\010074F013262000\Config\romfs\stream\dumpbin\lib_nx.bin
yuzu\load\010074F013262000\Config\exefs\60887A25B66529910275A1066003A00217914F5E000000000000000000000000.ips

I'm yet to get some good results from editing config file but at least it loads "lib_nx" properly and doesn't break anything.
"Config" is just a mod name in my case, can be changed to whatever you want.


----------



## Konia1234 (Jul 24, 2022)

Red_BY said:


> Here's proper file structure for Yuzu:
> 
> yuzu\load\010074F013262000\Config\romfs\stream\dumpbin\lib_nx.bin
> yuzu\load\010074F013262000\Config\exefs\60887A25B66529910275A1066003A00217914F5E000000000000000000000000.ips
> ...


Thank you!!


----------



## greatondeck (Jul 24, 2022)

Red_BY said:


> Here's proper file structure for Yuzu:
> 
> yuzu\load\010074F013262000\Config\romfs\stream\dumpbin\lib_nx.bin
> yuzu\load\010074F013262000\Config\exefs\60887A25B66529910275A1066003A00217914F5E000000000000000000000000.ips
> ...


Don't work for me at all.


----------



## SDheff (Jul 24, 2022)

greatondeck said:


> Don't work for me at all.


Doesn't work for you because your settings doesn't work to begin with, at least not on Ryujinx or Yuzu.
Paths are fine


----------



## Red_BY (Jul 24, 2022)

masagrator said:


> Screenshot comparison from emulator:
> default docked:
> View attachment 319268
> with resolution set 2x of native:
> View attachment 319269


I would really like to know which variables were changed to get those screenshots. No matter what I try I fail to increase resolution above default 720p. Emulators in built scaling is broken right now but increasing resolution on engine level is a preferred way anyway.


----------



## GBJark324 (Jul 24, 2022)

Why are people putting the mod files into the regular mod folder? Xenoblade 2 used the amosphere mod folder i.e. \AppData\Roaming\yuzu\sdmc\atmosphere\contents
Also this doesn't work for me. I have a modified INI file but nothing changes ingame.


----------



## DJPAUL1990 (Jul 24, 2022)

I only want sharp 720p when i am playing handheld. What should i do?


----------



## Konia1234 (Jul 24, 2022)

Red_BY said:


> Here's proper file structure for Yuzu:
> 
> yuzu\load\010074F013262000\Config\romfs\stream\dumpbin\lib_nx.bin
> yuzu\load\010074F013262000\Config\exefs\60887A25B66529910275A1066003A00217914F5E000000000000000000000000.ips
> ...


For this part, after I re-locate it to "yuzu\load\010074F013262000\Config\romfs\stream\dumpbin\lib_nx.bin", the mod doesn't work for me anymore. I can only use under "yuzu\load\010074F013262000\Config\romfs\lib_nx.bin"


----------



## masagrator (Jul 24, 2022)

Red_BY said:


> I would really like to know which variables were changed to get those screenshots. No matter what I try I fail to increase resolution above default 720p. Emulators in built scaling is broken right now but increasing resolution on engine level is a preferred way anyway.


Those screenshots were provided by testers that are working on their own presets. When they will decide to release them it's up to them.


----------



## masagrator (Jul 24, 2022)

Konia1234 said:


> I can only use under "yuzu\load\010074F013262000\Config\romfs\lib_nx.bin"


This is the same as you would not have this file at all.


----------



## masagrator (Jul 24, 2022)

GBJark324 said:


> I have a modified INI file but nothing changes ingame.


ini? XC3 doesn't accept ini files


----------



## Konia1234 (Jul 24, 2022)

masagrator said:


> This is the same as you would not have this file at all.


Noted with thanks!


----------



## GBJark324 (Jul 24, 2022)

masagrator said:


> ini? This game doesn't accept ini files



Thanks for the help.

I mean I tweaked the ini, for example disabling TMAA, repackage lib, but no change in game.


----------



## greatondeck (Jul 24, 2022)

masagrator said:


> This is the same as you would not have this file at all.


Not at all. I can see huge resolution bump, but postprocessing is broken. 
With "yuzu\load\010074F013262000\Config\romfs\stream\dumpbin\" structure mod wont load at all.


----------



## masagrator (Jul 24, 2022)

greatondeck said:


> Not at all. I can see huge resolution bump, but postprocessing is broken.
> With "yuzu\load\010074F013262000\Config\romfs\stream\dumpbin\" structure mod wont load at all.


That sounds like quirk of emulator. 
Game inside executable has only one hardcoded path to lib_nx.bin


----------



## masagrator (Jul 24, 2022)

Uh, just if you don't know how to do it, leave it to people who does. Emu scene took few years to figure out how to bump resolution above 720p in XC2

Follow topics related to XC2 and XCDE and mimic their results. Maybe you will figure out some things


----------



## CheshireHat (Jul 24, 2022)

How to Improve anti-aliasing effect though this config?


----------



## CheshireHat (Jul 24, 2022)

How to Improve anti-aliasing effect though this config?


----------



## greatondeck (Jul 24, 2022)

This one works for me, but postprocessing is broken.
With "romfs\stream\dumpbin\lib_nx.bin" graphic is same as without mod.


----------



## masagrator (Jul 24, 2022)

greatondeck said:


> This one works for me, but postprocessing is broken.
> With "romfs\stream\dumpbin\lib_nx.bin" graphic is same as without mod.


My guess is that if you will put there (directly to romfs) completely random file, Result will be the same anyway.


----------



## wielku (Jul 24, 2022)

I read that clearing your shader cache mitigates graphic errors


----------



## Hakairo (Jul 24, 2022)

I can confirm that it seems not to work correctly on yuzu for me too. I suspect its an emulator issue and nothing to do with the config


----------



## Spiks (Jul 24, 2022)

anyone tested on console yet?


----------



## masagrator (Jul 24, 2022)

Spiks said:


> anyone tested on console yet?





ShinRaikdou said:


> Disabled dynamic resolution. Seems only work in Docked mode, so use Reverse-NX if you want to play on handheld Switch.
> Changes that I made in config


----------



## masagrator (Jul 24, 2022)

Hakairo said:


> I can confirm that it seems not to work correctly on yuzu for me too. I suspect its an emulator issue and nothing to do with the config


And I can confirm it's working for 2 people I am working with.
And they gave me enough proof to believe them.


----------



## Angelito66 (Jul 24, 2022)

hello to all and sorry for my English, unlike xenoblade 2 which works perfectly on my console in portable mode with the graphics setting mode, it does not change anything on my console. I did not understand the procedure with python, is it mandatory? because I have the atmospere file directly at the root of my sd card, it works for xc2... the file looks similar but in Bin and not in ini , the problem comes from there? thank you all I would simply like to play in 720p in portable mode without dynamic resolution.

thank you for your answers friend gamer


----------



## Reploid (Jul 24, 2022)

DJPAUL1990 said:


> I only want sharp 720p when i am playing handheld. What should i do?


I put the game in docked mode, OC to GPU ~758, and it looks really clear to me.


----------



## masagrator (Jul 24, 2022)

Angelito66 said:


> the file looks similar


the file you see as similar is the one I have preprocessed to look similar as ini from XC2. Final output is completely different and unreadable for average Joe. So yeah, there is a significant difference.


----------



## Hakairo (Jul 24, 2022)

masagrator said:


> And I can confirm it's working for 2 people I am working with.
> And they gave me enough proof to believe them.


on yuzu? I know from someone on real hardware who confirmed a config. Which is why I assumed that the emulator is doing weird stuff. Because I would not know what to do different to make it work.


----------



## MarkM (Jul 24, 2022)

I just would like to know how to switch off Dynamic Resolution in Yuzu


----------



## masagrator (Jul 24, 2022)

Hakairo said:


> on yuzu? I know from someone on real hardware who confirmed a config. Which is why I assumed that the emulator is doing weird stuff. Because I would not know what to do different to make it work.


Second post has screenshots from yuzu. So yeah.


----------



## MarkM (Jul 24, 2022)

double post sorry delete pls


----------



## Hakairo (Jul 24, 2022)

masagrator said:


> Second post has screenshots from yuzu. So yeah.


huh interesting. but thanks. so something is slightly different on my end


----------



## Red_BY (Jul 24, 2022)

Hakairo said:


> huh interesting. but thanks. so something is slightly different on my end


Also no luck on my end. Config must be working otherwise graphics would be broken, but I still fail to see any difference after editing the config. I even tried just setting all effects to false but still can't say I noticed any difference. Hope somebody who knows their stuff will post something soon.


----------



## MarkM (Jul 24, 2022)

I've tired everything from this topic in Yuzu in many different configurations - the only working mod is "4xRES" , but the postprocessing is broken so there is no point to use it. I do believe that there are people who worked it out already, but we have to wait until they will upload their settings.


----------



## Red_BY (Jul 24, 2022)

MarkM said:


> I've tired everything from this topic in Yuzu in many different configurations - the only working mod is "4xRES" , but the postprocessing is broken so there is no point to use it. I do believe that there are people who worked it out already, but we have to wait until they will upload their settings.


Pretty sure it doesn't do anything. It just puts file in the wrong folder so game doesn't load any config. You could just delete config but leave the IPS patch, results will be the same. With no config game just renders at high resolution for some reason but graphics are also completely broken.


----------



## GBJark324 (Jul 24, 2022)

So is the prevailing hypothesis that this is not yet working in Yuzu, that rather the game is in certain configurations deprived of important settings which has a variety of random effects and the perceived resolution increase is a mere side effect?


----------



## greatondeck (Jul 24, 2022)

I have to admit right, I tried the mod "XC3_Dynamic_resoulution_off" and after removing the shader cache it looks identical to mine. I do not have the strength to continue looking for a solution. Hopefully by the time my official copy of the game arrives everything will be working better. I tried running the mod on Nintendo Switch and it works OK, but the performance on PC is much better.


----------



## GBJark324 (Jul 24, 2022)

Is it possible one could mess up the ini file formatting with a wrong text editor like notepad, or does that not matter?


----------



## masagrator (Jul 24, 2022)

GBJark324 said:


> So is the prevailing hypothesis that this is not yet working in Yuzu





masagrator said:


> Second post has screenshots from yuzu.


----------



## Red_BY (Jul 24, 2022)

GBJark324 said:


> So is the prevailing hypothesis that this is not yet working in Yuzu, that rather the game is in certain configurations deprived of important settings which has a variety of random effects and the perceived resolution increase is a mere side effect?


High resolution screenshots from Masagrator were taken with an emulator so it must be working. I just have no idea how. But yeah removing the config leads to resolution increase among other things, but that's not intended behavior.


----------



## masagrator (Jul 24, 2022)

GBJark324 said:


> Is it possible one could mess up the ini file formatting with a wrong text editor like notepad, or does that not matter?


Short after I created this topic I updated package to include check that if file output is wrong, you will get info in cmd window.
usually Pthon detects if JSON is malformed, so you won't create new file and python will throw error.

Issue is that if you won't run script through cmd window but by clicking on it, I guess you won't see any error because cmd window will close immediately.

I guess I can update package to include two lines that will block window from closing after throwing one of those errors.


----------



## masagrator -- Update (Jul 24, 2022)

Ok. 
Updated package to handle Exceptions more user friendly.


----------



## Angelito66 (Jul 24, 2022)

I did not understand the procedure with pyrhon. how to run libnxtobin.py file


----------



## GBJark324 (Jul 24, 2022)

masagrator said:


> Ok.
> Updated package to handle Exceptions more user friendly.


Many thanks. Awesome work.


----------



## Angelito66 (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Spiks (Jul 24, 2022)

DId anyone find good OC values for playing on switch yet?


----------



## GBJark324 (Jul 24, 2022)

Angelito66 said:


> I did not understand the procedure with pyrhon. how to run libnxtobin.py file


Install Python: https://www.python.org/downloads/ (during installation check box on all optional settings)

Download and Install Build Tools: https://visualstudio.microsoft.com/visual-cpp-build-tools/
When it comes time to select options, ensure to select Windows 10/11 SDK

Restart PC

Then open Windows PowerShell as admin. Type and enter:
pip3 install mmh3
If all is well it should complete without any errors

Then when the python file is run (double click on) in a folder containing the INI file it should create the library file in corresponding sub-folders


----------



## Angelito66 (Jul 24, 2022)

Angelito66 said:


> View attachment 319322


i have this 3 file on the toop left, what i need to doo with that ? i repeat i play on switch not on yuzu, thanks


----------



## MarkM (Jul 24, 2022)

I have the WORKING solution for Yuzu from different forum. Can I post the link or this is against the rules ?

1x




2x


----------



## Red_BY (Jul 24, 2022)

MarkM said:


> I have the WORKING solution for Yuzu from different forum. Can I post the link or this is against the rules ?
> View attachment 319323


I'm interested.


----------



## GBJark324 (Jul 24, 2022)

MarkM said:


> I have the WORKING solution for Yuzu from different forum. Can I post the link or this is against the rules ?


Post link plz


----------



## DJPAUL1990 (Jul 24, 2022)

Reploid said:


> I put the game in docked mode, OC to GPU ~758, and it looks really clear to me.


you're right. looks really great

But with 758 the fan of the switch goes crazy. Thats normal correct?


----------



## Duppex (Jul 24, 2022)

MarkM said:


> I have the WORKING solution for Yuzu from different forum. Can I post the link or this is against the rules ?
> 
> 1x
> View attachment 319323


Post Link or DM Pls


----------



## MarkM (Jul 24, 2022)

I need 5 posts before I can post link hmm


----------



## MarkM (Jul 24, 2022)

Should work both in Yuzu and Ryujinx.
https://www.mediafire.com/file/gvaiqaf1nyu3m57/ResMod.7z/file

3x









In 3x cannot keep stable 30 fps.


----------



## Duppex (Jul 24, 2022)

MarkM said:


> Should work both in Yuzu and Ryujinx.
> https://www.mediafire.com/file/gvaiqaf1nyu3m57/ResMod.7z/file


Thanks, I will give it a go.  Which Forum is it from?


----------



## Hakairo (Jul 24, 2022)

MarkM said:


> Should work both in Yuzu and Ryujinx.
> https://www.mediafire.com/file/gvaiqaf1nyu3m57/ResMod.7z/file
> 
> 3x
> View attachment 319327


this works me. Do you mind sharing the config? Since something in your config must be special


----------



## MarkM (Jul 24, 2022)

Duppex said:


> Thanks, I will give it a go.  Which Forum is it from?


It's from boards.4channel.org - XC3 Emulation Thread


----------



## greatondeck (Jul 24, 2022)

I can confirm - works great. Would like to tweak it more. 
Please send me PM link to the forum.


----------



## Hakz31 (Jul 24, 2022)

MarkM said:


> It's from boards.4channel.org - XC3 Emulation Thread


Man, its working, thanks a lot !


----------



## Red_BY (Jul 24, 2022)

Yeah it works. Would be nice to know hat was changed since we don't have a way to unpack the file rn. Wonder if it's possible to push resolution further.


----------



## MarkM (Jul 24, 2022)

In proper resolution this game is really beautiful. Someone just said in other topic that with so many people involved we will get 60fps mod before the release date


----------



## Angelito66 (Jul 24, 2022)

excuse me, im not very good in informatic with pyton and powershell, can somewon can give a direct link with files to put directly to the sd card, i want to play 720 p in my switch....pleaaase:cri:


----------



## SmurfSilva21 (Jul 24, 2022)

default：https://imgpp.com/image/uWrvu

with mod（AA:off，TMAA:off）：https://imgpp.com/image/uWpMl

its hard to say which better？


----------



## MarkM (Jul 24, 2022)

From the guy who created working mod:
"The decrypted files were shared on *gbatemp*. I just found and fixed the bugged values so disabling dynamic res worked. Haven't posted it on any other websites."


----------



## Spiritshaker (Jul 24, 2022)

Just want to clarify that the emulator's scaling doesn't work properly with this ResMod and that the developers will need to fix that on their end. Using the scaling will produce artificating or black lines on geometry.


----------



## tet666 (Jul 24, 2022)

MarkM said:


> Should work both in Yuzu and Ryujinx.
> https://www.mediafire.com/file/gvaiqaf1nyu3m57/ResMod.7z/file
> 
> 3x
> ...



Does this only disable dynamic res?


----------



## MarkM (Jul 24, 2022)

tet666 said:


> Does this only disable dynamic res?


"Disables dynamic res, motion blur and other $#^#$filters"


----------



## Reploid (Jul 24, 2022)

DJPAUL1990 said:


> you're right. looks really great
> 
> But with 758 the fan of the switch goes crazy. Thats normal correct?


Well, it's a bit loud, but the temperature is around 50-52, so it's totally alright.


----------



## Red_BY (Jul 24, 2022)

So thanks to Anon I found the culprit, the "ColReduction" setting overrides resolution settings for some reason. Disable it and custom resolution mods should work without issues.


----------



## Angelito66 (Jul 24, 2022)

est-ce que quelqu'un peut donner un lien direct avec des fichiers à mettre directement sur la carte sd, je veux jouer en 720p dans mon commutateur..  je n'arrive pas a faire la procedure avec python ect... si quelqun peut creer un lien avec simplement les fichier a mettre a la racine svp. MERCI


----------



## Red_BY (Jul 24, 2022)

Here's my config. Just a resolution bump without any fluff.

What's changed:
- All resolution settings changed to 4. Game has a certain limit, possibly 2.5, after which resolution doesn't increase so 4 should push it to maximum.
- Dynamic resolution disabled. 
- ColReduction, which conflicts with resolution settings, is disabled. I don't know what this option does and what are side effects of disabling it.


----------



## scionae (Jul 24, 2022)

Red_BY said:


> Here's my config. Just a resolution bump without any fluff.
> 
> What's changed:
> - All resolution settings changed to 4. Game has a certain limit, possibly 2.5, after which resolution doesn't increase so 4 should push it to maximum.
> ...


Only for PC I presume?


----------



## Red_BY (Jul 24, 2022)

scionae said:


> Only for PC I presume?


Yes unless you want your Switch to explode. Maybe it's possible to push to 1080p however I'm not sure that even oveclocked Switch can handle it.


----------



## Spiritshaker (Jul 24, 2022)

Red_BY said:


> Here's my config. Just a resolution bump without any fluff.
> 
> What's changed:
> - All resolution settings changed to 4. Game has a certain limit, possibly 2.5, after which resolution doesn't increase so 4 should push it to maximum.
> ...


From what I can tell your config isn't _too _much different from the ResMod posted already; Scaling still doesn't work. Beg the Yuzu/Ryu devs or wait until actual release date..


----------



## greatondeck (Jul 24, 2022)

It's still so much better compared to native version.


----------



## Astrologia (Jul 24, 2022)

greatondeck said:


> It's still so much better compared to native version.


Is it greatondeck?


----------



## Angelito66 (Jul 24, 2022)

Toujours personne pour un lien direct qui fonction avec la console switch ?


----------



## masagrator (Jul 24, 2022)

Angelito66 said:


> Toujours personne pour un lien direct qui fonction avec la console switch ?


This is english only forum. It's also said in rules.
Use English.


----------



## Yuki_Nasa (Jul 24, 2022)

Red_BY said:


> Here's my config. Just a resolution bump without any fluff.
> 
> What's changed:
> - All resolution settings changed to 4. Game has a certain limit, possibly 2.5, after which resolution doesn't increase so 4 should push it to maximum.
> ...


Thank you. Can you share your JSON file? I want to refer to it，Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## greatondeck (Jul 24, 2022)

Astrologia said:


> Is it greatondeck?


Not at all, same as Xeno 2.


----------



## sixxb (Jul 24, 2022)

Is there a mod with 2k resolution，4k couldn't afford it for my CPU


----------



## MarkM (Jul 24, 2022)

Astrologia said:


> Is it greatondeck?


Yes it is. I've stopped playing yesterday cause in some areas game was so blurry and resolution way too low - now it looks decent plus since I've started to use that mod I didn't have A SINGLE CRASH (previously every 5-10 minutes).


----------



## Astrologia (Jul 24, 2022)

greatondeck said:


> Not at all, same as Xeno 2.


Unfortunate. Well actually hardware it is.


----------



## Red_BY (Jul 24, 2022)

Here's


Yuki_Nasa said:


> Thank you. Can you share your JSON file? I want to refer to it，Sorry for the inconvenience.


Here's what I changed:

*"ColReduction": false,
    "red_sclX": 4.0,
    "red_sclY": 4.0,
    "red_hdsclX": 4.0,
    "red_hdsclY": 4.0,
    "red_Auto": false,
    "red_AtMaxX": 4.0,
    "red_AtMaxY": 4.0,
    "red_AtMinX": 4.0,
    "red_AtMinY": 4.0,*

Nothing too fancy but should be good until resolution scaling is fixed. I don't know how different it's from ResMod but don't have a lot of faith in 4Chan so I'm more comfortable with my own config.


----------



## GBJark324 (Jul 24, 2022)

Red_BY said:


> Here's my config. Just a resolution bump without any fluff.
> 
> What's changed:
> - All resolution settings changed to 4. Game has a certain limit, possibly 2.5, after which resolution doesn't increase so 4 should push it to maximum.
> ...


Thanks for this!
Could you also share the ini?


----------



## wielku (Jul 24, 2022)

yeah it just straight up crashes on switch


----------



## Yuki_Nasa (Jul 24, 2022)

Red_BY said:


> 这是
> 
> 以下是我更改的内容：
> 
> ...


I modified the file corresponding to XB2 and turned off the dynamic resolution. It doesn't seem to have changed much


----------



## MarkM (Jul 24, 2022)

It seems there is already 60fps mod available, but same problem like with XC2 - it double speed all cutscenes too.


----------



## GBJark324 (Jul 24, 2022)

One thing I am experiencing, in Chapter 2 once you get to the real open-world, these configs look good but cause performance drops below 30 FPS. Note that I am needing to use OpenGL instead of Vulkan on Yuzu because Vulkan tends to crash, that might be part of the problem. But I have a beefy system.


----------



## Spiritshaker (Jul 24, 2022)

MarkM said:


> It seems there is already 60fps mod available, but same problem like with XC2 - it double speed all cutscenes too.


Where's the mod at?


----------



## MarkM (Jul 24, 2022)

Spiritshaker said:


> Where's the mod at?


Was mentioned on boards.4channel.org


----------



## scionae (Jul 24, 2022)

ShinRaikdou said:


> Disabled dynamic resolution. Seems only work in Docked mode, so use Reverse-NX if you want to play on handheld Switch.
> Changes that I made in config


Regarding this, you also need the official charger plugged in.  Works for me.

This is a quote from the official sys-clk repository:


> *GPU overclock is capped at 460Mhz in handheld and capped at 768Mhz if charging, unless you're using the official charger.*
> *Clocks higher than 768MHz need the official charger is plugged in.*



*Edit: you also need to boost the CPU way up. *Still, in big populated areas the switch struggles, so there's that.


----------



## Spiritshaker (Jul 24, 2022)

GBJark324 said:


> One thing I am experiencing, in Chapter 2 once you get to the real open-world, these configs look good but cause performance drops below 30 FPS. Note that I am needing to use OpenGL instead of Vulkan on Yuzu because Vulkan tends to crash, that might be part of the problem. But I have a beefy system.


What's likely happening is that you're playing for more than 30 minutes on emulator. This game has a Memory Leak issue so your game is going to start chugging or outright crash after a certain period of time.


----------



## GBJark324 (Jul 24, 2022)

MarkM said:


> It seems there is already 60fps mod available, but same problem like with XC2 - it double speed all cutscenes too.



Just to not get people's hopes up, there is no way this game is going to run consistently at 60 FPS with the enhanced graphics settings. It is too demanding. It is just going to give a highly variable frame rate.


----------



## GBJark324 (Jul 24, 2022)

Spiritshaker said:


> What's likely happening is that you're playing for more than 30 minutes on emulator. This game has a Memory Leak issue so your game is going to start chugging or outright crash after a certain period of time.



But it is this way even if I restart emulator from scratch. Note that I am now in the Sword region.


----------



## MarkM (Jul 24, 2022)

I do not have any performance issues at all, stable 30fps on Yuzu 2856. Don't know why but game works better with the mod, who knows maybe that dynamic resolution perk was causing issues too.


----------



## GBJark324 (Jul 24, 2022)

MarkM said:


> I do not have any performance issues at all, stable 30fps on Yuzu 2856. Don't know why but game works better with the mod, who knows maybe that dynamic resolution perk was causing issues too.


What chapter are you on? What settings of Emu?


----------



## Spiritshaker (Jul 24, 2022)

GBJark324 said:


> But it is this way even if I restart emulator from scratch. Note that I am now in the Sword region.


 Did you clear cache? Unsure if it would totally help but I haven't suffered the same issues.


----------



## Hakairo (Jul 24, 2022)

GBJark324 said:


> Just to not get people's hopes up, there is no way this game is going to run consistently at 60 FPS with the enhanced graphics settings. It is too demanding. It is just going to give a variable frame rate.


this is partially true. I just ried and i am mostly above 55fps. due to g-sync this is way better than 30. But sadly the 60fps cheat prevents cutscenes from progressing, ending in a blackscreen where you cannot do anything. So I do not recommend


----------



## MarkM (Jul 24, 2022)

GBJark324 said:


> What chapter are you on?


Still in CH1, i'm spending more time on testing than playing tbh.
Settings: CPU Auto, OpenGL GLASM, Exclusive Fullscreen, 1x Scaling, Precision HIGH.


----------



## GBJark324 (Jul 24, 2022)

MarkM said:


> Still in CH1, i'm spending more time on testing than playing tbh.



My issue is in the open world area in Chapter 2.


----------



## Spiritshaker (Jul 24, 2022)

Yeah, I don't think this game is particullarily ready to be completed from start to end in it's current state. Not even on normal hardware cause memory leaks are happening there too.


----------



## MarkM (Jul 24, 2022)

Many people are reporting that XC3 is working better on Ryujinx, but for me it's constant bottleneck - FIFO 95-100% all the time, literally unplayable. With Yuzu no issues at all.


----------



## Spiks (Jul 24, 2022)

MarkM said:


> Many people are reporting that XC3 is working better on Ryujinx, but for me it's constant bottleneck - FIFO 95-100% all the time, literally unplayable. With Yuzu no issues at all.


tried the Vulkan build instead?


----------



## ShinRaikdou (Jul 24, 2022)

Spiritshaker said:


> Yeah, I don't think this game is particullarily ready to be completed from start to end in it's current state. Not even on normal hardware cause memory leaks are happening there too.


I don't have any issues on Switch. Already in CH 3 and 12 hours on time counter.


----------



## MarkM (Jul 24, 2022)

Spiks said:


> tried the Vulkan build instead?


No, I do not have an access to that version.


----------



## Spiritshaker (Jul 24, 2022)

ShinRaikdou said:


> I don't have any issues on Switch. Already in CH 3.


I've heard the game will suffer from slowdown even on hardware after playing from some period of time. To me, that just seems like a good reason to wait for the day one patch.


----------



## GBJark324 (Jul 24, 2022)

Here is a pic where I am getting frame rates drops using the high res config. This is in Chapter 2. This is Yuzu with OpenGL.

EDIT: Geforce 3080 and 12900k


----------



## wielku (Jul 24, 2022)

yup without mods it runs really great on switch, and 60 fps mod is kinda ok you just have to change in edizon to 30 fps to progress cutscenes or just skip them, even though it mostly runs at like 45 fps


----------



## cobjak (Jul 24, 2022)

Red_BY said:


> Here's my config. Just a resolution bump without any fluff.
> 
> What's changed:
> - All resolution settings changed to 4. Game has a certain limit, possibly 2.5, after which resolution doesn't increase so 4 should push it to maximum.
> ...


Game doesn't launch on switch with


----------



## scionae (Jul 24, 2022)

ShinRaikdou said:


> I don't have any issues on Switch. Already in CH 3 and 12 hours on time counter.


Me neither, without the resolution patch the game runs surprisingly well.


----------



## scionae (Jul 24, 2022)

cobjak said:


> Game doesn't launch on switch with


Welp it's only for PC


----------



## joekree (Jul 24, 2022)

that ResMod is using 3x resolution correct? any chance somebody could alter it for a 2x version?


----------



## ShinRaikdou (Jul 24, 2022)

Spiritshaker said:


> I've heard the game will suffer from slowdown even on hardware after playing from some period of time. To me, that just seems like a good reason to wait for the day one patch.


Can't confirm that after playing 3 hours straight. RAM memory seems always at 3300-3500 out of 4069 mb


----------



## Spiritshaker (Jul 24, 2022)

ShinRaikdou said:


> Can't confirm that after playing 3 hours straight. RAM memory seems always at 3300-3500 mb out of 4069


You using OP's config on your switch? Might try to play on original hardware if that's the case


----------



## MarkM (Jul 24, 2022)

Somehow managed to run in it Ryujinx, but it looks weird.


----------



## Hakairo (Jul 24, 2022)

joekree said:


> that ResMod is using 3x resolution correct? any chance somebody could alter it for a 2x version?


compared it to a 4x config and it looks the same as 4x. So you can assume it is 4x


----------



## ShinRaikdou (Jul 24, 2022)

Spiritshaker said:


> You using OP's config on your switch? Might try to play on original hardware if that's the case


I played yesterday without any configs. Today with my config (disabled dynamic res).


----------



## Spiks (Jul 24, 2022)

MarkM said:


> No, I do not have an access to that version.


can't post it here for some reason, it is linked in here


----------



## scionae (Jul 24, 2022)

ShinRaikdou said:


> I played yesterday without any configs. Today with my config (disabled dynamic res).


How is the performance for you? For me, it lags in areas with monsters and detailed environment. (with your patch, without it it runs fine)


----------



## GBJark324 (Jul 24, 2022)

Since I am getting some subpar performance in Yuzu on OpenGL in Chapter 2 (and Vulkan crashes), I gave Ryujinx a try. The shader compilation stuttering in Ryujinx is really bad. But you can use EmuSak to download other peoples' shaders. Still, the performance in Chapter 2 open world is not better and still sub-30 FPS. Next, I will try Ryujinx with Vulkan...


----------



## sixxb (Jul 24, 2022)

true


----------



## ShinRaikdou (Jul 24, 2022)

scionae said:


> How is the performance for you? For me, it lags in areas with monsters and detailed environment. (with your patch, without it it runs fine)


With GPU on 460mhz I get stable 20 fps almost everywhere.
With 768mhz stable 30 fps.
The game isn't really action demanding, so 20 is fine for me if the overall picture looks much better.


----------



## SmurfSilva21 (Jul 24, 2022)

for switch users，about the resolution
it seems that the official default is the MAX limit of the Res，i changed red_sclX~red_hdsclY to 1.5/3.0 but nothing happened.

while when i change them to 0.5，the image become obviously blurred

ps：once disabled “ColReduction”，game would crash


----------



## jeka467 (Jul 24, 2022)

masagrator said:


> Sorry for posting previously thread with wrong informations. Now everything seems to be working.
> 
> Mod is using patch file that was based on Next Method from XC2 thread to get config working outside of ard.
> Graphics settings are stored in binary file, so script is necessary to convert it up back to bin file.
> ...


So will this work on future updates or do you need to update this method manually each time?


----------



## wielku (Jul 24, 2022)

So can we hope for any improvement in term of image clarity?


----------



## masagrator (Jul 24, 2022)

jeka467 said:


> So will this work on future updates or do you need to update this method manually each time?


Needs update with each new exefs update.
This probably stops be necessary when they will release DLC with actual romfs content in it (game code preserved mounting DLCs romfs, so I guess they will release something in near future).


----------



## ShinRaikdou (Jul 24, 2022)

masagrator said:


> Needs update with each new exefs update.
> This probably stops be necessary when they will release DLC with actual romfs content in it (game code preserved mounting DLCs romfs, so I guess they will release something in near future).


They will soon.


----------



## GBJark324 (Jul 24, 2022)

So Ryujinx in Vulkan also has slowdown in Chapter 2 open world using the High Res config. Mind you these are mild slowdowns to 25 FPS primarily and only in select areas but still suboptimal. But they happen regardless of Yuzu/Ryujinx config. They seem to be GPU related, even though I have Geforce 3080, setting GPU Accuracy to Medium instead of High fixes these slowdowns but I vaguely recall hearing that causes other issues.

Upon further troubleshooting, the root cause of the problem is setting "ColReduction" to False. I understand this is currently a requirement for resolution changes to go into effect, but for some reason this change alone (even if no other settings are changed) degrades the performance noticeably in some select areas EDIT: on emulators.


----------



## Astrologia (Jul 24, 2022)

Any actual hardware impressions with different enhancements? I hear it's pretty blurry at the moment. Question is if the day one patch will fix it.


----------



## Otakon273 (Jul 24, 2022)

So, after half a day of debates, is there any values for better graphics (less pixelated picture) in dock mode with overclock?


----------



## scionae (Jul 24, 2022)

Astrologia said:


> Any actual hardware impressions with different enhancements? I hear it's pretty blurry at the moment. Question is if the day one patch will fix it.


Without patch: blurry but playable and still beautiful, game runs perfectly. With patch: game looks stunning but slows down even when overclocked in high areas. (Tested on real hardware)


----------



## scionae (Jul 24, 2022)

Otakon273 said:


> So, after half a day of debates, is there any values for better graphics (less pixelated picture) in dock mode with overclock?


There's a config on the second page for normal hardware. Be sure to use docked mode with ReverseNX and overclock your switch to the fullest. (also, use official charger otherwise nothing will work properly and it will lag)


----------



## Kinger556 (Jul 24, 2022)

When I run "libnxToBin.py" it opens the closes instantly and I don't think it's working as it's supposed to. I have the correct version of Python installed so I don't really know what I'm doing wrong. I can't take a screenshot because it literally lasts less than a second.


----------



## scionae (Jul 24, 2022)

Kinger556 said:


> When I run "libnxToBin.py" it opens the closes instantly and I don't think it's working as it's supposed to. I have the correct version of Python installed so I don't really know what I'm doing wrong. I can't take a screenshot because it literally lasts less than a second.


Via cmd, write "python" and then click Tab, should autofill the script name.

Edit: be sure to open the cmd in the folder where the script is located.


----------



## Kinger556 (Jul 24, 2022)

scionae said:


> Via cmd, write "python" and then click Tab, should autofill the script name.
> 
> Edit: be sure to open the cmd in the folder where the script is located.



I can get Python running through cmd, but what do you mean by clicking Tab? On the keyboard? That just makes an indent in the cmd prompt. Also how do I open the cmd prompt inside a specific folder?


----------



## Angelito66 (Jul 24, 2022)

Any





Kinger556 said:


> I can get Python running through cmd, but what do you mean by clicking Tab? On the keyboard? That just makes an indent in the cmd prompt. Also how do I open the cmd prompt inside a specific folder?


 Same problème here... i dont know how i can run this game on my switch at 720 p like xenoblade chronicles 2 graphics settings...


----------



## scionae (Jul 24, 2022)

Kinger556 said:


> I can get Python running through cmd, but what do you mean by clicking Tab? On the keyboard? That just makes an indent in the cmd prompt. Also how do I open the cmd prompt inside a specific folder?


Inside the folder, click Shift+Right click on your mouse, a window should pop up and either "Open Powershell here" or "Open terminal here" or something along those lines should pop up. Then, after the command prompt opens up just type "python libnxToBin.py" (nevermind the whole Tab shenanigans)


----------



## scionae (Jul 24, 2022)

Angelito66 said:


> Any
> Same problème here... i dont know how i can run this game on my switch at 720 p like xenoblade chronicles 2 graphics settings...


Check my quote here:


scionae said:


> There's a config on the second page for normal hardware. Be sure to use docked mode with ReverseNX and overclock your switch to the fullest. (also, use official charger otherwise nothing will work properly and it will lag)


----------



## Angelito66 (Jul 24, 2022)

scionae said:


> Check my quote here:


Step 1. I put atmosphere file on my sd card with the good gadget.
Step 2.I use sys clk for overclock my switch, reverse nx docked mod, with my official charger. 
Nothing in my screen the games is blurry like vanilla version


----------



## Otakon273 (Jul 24, 2022)

masagrator said:


> python library mmh3 (you can install it with command "pip3 install mmh3" in cmd/bash if you checked "Add to PATH"/"Add Python to environment variables" when installing Python)


I finally make it work. Have some bug that python installed from exe/msi work incorrectly. But after install from Windows Store all work well.
And "pip install mmh3" wont work either. First it ask me to instal wheels "i tried pip install wheels" and its work again. Next time install mmh3 asks me to install C++ Build tools.
Yes, i understand that you know this, but sometimes there is people like me, who don't know anything and google manuals end errors for hours. So, consider it as some help/manual from noob to noobs


Spoiler: images


----------



## scionae (Jul 24, 2022)

Angelito66 said:


> Step 1. I put atmosphere file on my sd card with the good gadget.
> Step 2.I use sys clk for overclock my switch, reverse nx docked mod, with my official charger.
> Nothing in my screen the games is blurry like vanilla version


First of all, be sure to use the official charger, otherwise the GPU won't overlock.
Second of all, ReverseNX is finneky. Be sure to have SaltySD installed, then check if this path exists: "saltysd/plugins/ReverseNX/" in the root of your sd card. If not, create every single folder as listed. (and install SaltySD, of course)
Then follow these instructions from the ReverseNX github repo:


> Flags: create in folder saltysd/plugins/ReverseNX/ (globally) or saltysd/plugins/(title_id)/ReverseNX/ (per titleid) empty file:
> 
> docked.flag for docked mode
> or
> ...


----------



## Angelito66 (Jul 24, 2022)

scionae said:


> Tout d'abord, assurez-vous d'utiliser le chargeur officiel, sinon le GPU ne s'overlockera pas.
> Deuxièmement, ReverseNX est finneky. Assurez-vous d'avoir installé SaltySD, puis vérifiez si ce chemin existe : "saltysd/plugins/ReverseNX/" à la racine de votre carte SD. Sinon, créez chaque dossier comme indiqué. (et installez SaltySD, bien sûr)
> Suivez ensuite ces instructions à partir du référentiel github ReverseNX :


its ok, i have only docked flag and the target is good, all my games looks good with that but with xc3 is blurry no in 720p fore sure


----------



## scionae (Jul 24, 2022)

Angelito66 said:


> its ok, i have only docked flag and the target is good, all my games looks good with that but with xc3 is blurry no in 720p fore sure


Are you sure you overclocked correctly? Did you plug in your charger? Did you drag the atmosphere folder correctly? It's working fine for me.


----------



## Angelito66 (Jul 24, 2022)

scionae said:


> Are you sure you overclocked correctly? Did you plug in your charger? Did you drag the atmosphere folder correctly? It's working fine for me.


I PUT THE atmosphere file corectly but i dont make that thing with pyton and json file, i dont understand this step, i forget json file and libnxtobin file and i drag only the folder atmosphere


----------



## DJPAUL1990 (Jul 24, 2022)

Angelito66 said:


> its ok, i have only docked flag and the target is good, all my games looks good with that but with xc3 is blurry no in 720p fore sure



Only with reverse nx it looks definitely better than without. With sysclk on top and oc it runs much smoother. 

Check all folders again. Something went wrong


----------



## scionae (Jul 24, 2022)

Angelito66 said:


> I PUT THE atmosphere file corectly but i dont make that thing with pyton and json file, i dont understand this step, i forget json file and libnxtobin file and i drag only the folder atmosphere


No need to do that if you downloaded the zip from the second page.


----------



## DJPAUL1990 (Jul 24, 2022)

Angelito66 said:


> I PUT THE atmosphere file corectly but i dont make that thing with pyton and json file, i dont understand this step, i forget json file and libnxtobin file and i drag only the folder atmosphere


You dont need json file and python only the patch from site 2


----------



## Angelito66 (Jul 24, 2022)

DJPAUL1990 said:


> You dont need json file and python only the patch from site 2


from site 2 ?
SORRY im french, link ?


----------



## Israly (Jul 24, 2022)

Angelito66 said:


> from site 2 ?
> SORRY im french, link ?


Look at the second page.


----------



## DJPAUL1990 (Jul 24, 2022)

Their must be more. Because only with reverse nx and without the zip from page 2 it looks better


----------



## DJPAUL1990 (Jul 24, 2022)

ShinRaikdou said:


> Disabled dynamic resolution. Seems only work in Docked mode, so use Reverse-NX if you want to play on handheld Switch.
> Changes that I made in config



You need the zip from him


----------



## wielku (Jul 24, 2022)

yeah it looks better but the game uses triple buffer vsync and oh boy chap 3 most battles I have locked 20 fps on max oc, let's hope day one patch has some optimizations


----------



## DJPAUL1990 (Jul 24, 2022)

wielku said:


> yeah it looks better but the game uses triple buffer vsync and oh boy chap 3 most battles I have locked 20 fps on max oc, let's hope day one patch has some optimizations



You mean with reverse nx sysclk and zip from page 2 is not really playable? I only tested the first minutes of the game


----------



## Angelito66 (Jul 24, 2022)

Israly said:


> Regardez la deuxième page.


thanks, but its seems the same results, in xc2 the difference is sooo big, here very small difference, isnt it ?


----------



## Israly (Jul 24, 2022)

i think thats because


Angelito66 said:


> thanks, but its seems the same results, in xc2 the difference is sooo big, here very small difference, isnt it ?


there should be a difference, tho not as much as xc2. (altough i only tried on emulator and internal res is not working for xc3 i think)


----------



## Otakon273 (Jul 24, 2022)

I pray that resolution mod for over 720p render will be done soon...
At least 900p. Because disabling dynamic resolution not enough on docked switch.


----------



## Angelito66 (Jul 24, 2022)

i mean, witth the masegrator patch setting in xc2 , in handled mod on my switch, the screen is soooo sharp and its in 720p, on hud, in game ect.
 here my screen seems to be in 540p and more blurry, maybe more fps but the quality is poor..
sorry for my english again firends


----------



## wielku (Jul 24, 2022)

DJPAUL1990 said:


> You mean with reverse nx sysclk and zip from page 2 is not really playable? I only tested the first minutes of the game


it is because it's still jrpg but for me personally game jumping from 30 to 20 back to 30 fps is annoying the game has max 720p it's already low so I rather have dynamic res, I wish we could get some config that improves image clarity but who knows what's gonna change with day one update


----------



## scionae (Jul 24, 2022)

Angelito66 said:


> thanks, but its seems the same results, in xc2 the difference is sooo big, here very small difference, isnt it ?


The difference here is quite big too, maybe you did something wrong or you just didn't realize the change happened. Try taking 2 screenshots for before and after, I did that to check if the patch was working.


----------



## scionae (Jul 24, 2022)

wielku said:


> it is because it's still jrpg but for me personally game jumping from 30 to 20 back to 30 fps is annoying the game has max 720p it's already low so I rather have dynamic res, I wish we could get some config that improves image clarity but who knows what's gonna change with day one update


We'll just have to wait for the game release, it's fine. The game is playable without any patches to be honest.


----------



## Otakon273 (Jul 24, 2022)

scionae said:


> game is playable without any patches to be honest.


Agree. I have only one problem, There is no normal antialiasing, and too many jagged edges


----------



## DJPAUL1990 (Jul 24, 2022)

XB2 looks absolutely bad without patch. So the difference is more visible when you use a patch.

But monolith improve resolution from xb2 to xb3 so the difference is not so big when you use a patch for xb3.

Maybe you can compare both games side by side on 2 switches.

For me it is visible. I can see much more details for example at nights. Without patch you dont see so many lights from lamps on the ground at the colony 9. with patch you will see it. Thats just one example. Their are manys


----------



## zaku (Jul 24, 2022)

So what's the resolution with Red_BY's 4x res patch applied? I ask because it's still a little blurry on 1440p monitor but better than native for sure.


----------



## DJPAUL1990 (Jul 24, 2022)

[removed]


----------



## DolphinPussy (Jul 24, 2022)

MarkM said:


> I do not have any performance issues at all, stable 30fps on Yuzu 2856. Don't know why but game works better with the mod, who knows maybe that dynamic resolution perk was causing issues too.


The same thing certainly happened in Luigis Mansion 3, so you're not far from the truth!


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 24, 2022)

going to assume those of you getting performance issues using the mod on the actual switch arn't using any overclocked ram patch. it runs at a perfect 30FPS for me using 1581/768/1862. this is even using the supposed 4x mod though that seems to be limited


----------



## -Musashi- (Jul 24, 2022)

Red_BY said:


> Here's my config. Just a resolution bump without any fluff.
> 
> What's changed:
> - All resolution settings changed to 4. Game has a certain limit, possibly 2.5, after which resolution doesn't increase so 4 should push it to maximum.
> ...


how did you edit your lib_nx.bin?


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 24, 2022)

MarkM said:


> I do not have any performance issues at all, stable 30fps on Yuzu 2856. Don't know why but game works better with the mod, who knows maybe that dynamic resolution perk was causing issues too.


well when you think about it Dynamic Resolution is just adding extra work in the background wasting resources that could be used for something else


----------



## MariArch (Jul 24, 2022)

We ain't getting 60 fps for a while eh? Y'know I've been playing for about 5 hours now with some basic tweaks in the configuration on Yuzu and it's been fairly decent. Discount from the memory leak issue, I am consistently getting 30 fps at 1080


----------



## Kinger556 (Jul 25, 2022)

So I got everything working but there's these weird recolors/tints that are going over my characters cloths and screen:

They're red and green. They also go back to the color they're supposed to be, Blue. Sometimes they flicker between colors.

It's not a huge deal. If I have to pay a little bit a bad coloring for greatly improved graphics that's fine. But I figured I'd bring it up.

Edit: I noticed that whenever characters are standing in an idle animation, that's when the tint happens. But if they're switching between animations they look normal.


----------



## vonovon (Jul 25, 2022)

ShinRaikdou said:


> Disabled dynamic resolution. Seems only work in Docked mode, so use Reverse-NX if you want to play on handheld Switch.
> Changes that I made in config


does this include the modifiers that masagrator posted?


----------



## ShinRaikdou (Jul 25, 2022)

vonovon said:


> does this include the modifiers that masagrator posted?


what modifiers? that's just default settings without dynamic resolution.


----------



## vonovon (Jul 25, 2022)

ShinRaikdou said:


> what modifiers? that's just default settings without dynamic resolution.


the one you uploaded or masagrator's? im confused


----------



## wielku (Jul 25, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> going to assume those of you getting performance issues using the mod on the actual switch arn't using any overclocked ram patch. it runs at a perfect 30FPS for me using 1581/768/1862. this is even using the supposed 4x mod though that seems to be limited


yeah for me 4x still crashes but dynamic res off works now stable I wish I didn't know about ram oc because now sunbreak runs at like 66-68 degrees and fan is at like 78%


----------



## ShinRaikdou (Jul 25, 2022)

vonovon said:


> the one you uploaded or masagrator's? im confused


I uploaded. I used default settings that were provided by masagrator in the first post.


----------



## vonovon (Jul 25, 2022)

ShinRaikdou said:


> I uploaded. I used default settings that were provided by masagrator in the first post.


ah, so thats just like a base mod that we need to modify by ourselves to see improvements to the game?


----------



## ShinRaikdou (Jul 25, 2022)

vonovon said:


> ah, so thats just like a base mod that we need to modify by ourselves to see improvements to the game?


yes


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 25, 2022)

wielku said:


> yeah for me 4x still crashes but dynamic res off works now stable I wish I didn't know about ram oc because now sunbreak runs at like 66-68 degrees and fan is at like 78%


I mean my Erista never gets that hot even at max clock. even in my current 90°F weather its still barely hitting 60°C mostly hovering at 59°C so something is wrong there. ram also should not effect the heat much at all. unless you're using coolers trash patch which messes with more than just the ram


----------



## wielku (Jul 25, 2022)

Idk I don't even know trash patch is, maybe I added too much thermal paste or maybe my aftermarket fan is trash but it gets really hot tbh I don't think ram oc changed anything because I haven't tried sunbreak in 60 before


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 25, 2022)

wielku said:


> Idk I don't even know trash patch is, maybe I added too much thermal paste or maybe my aftermarket fan is trash but it gets really hot tbh I don't think ram oc changed anything because I haven't tried sunbreak in 60 before


by trash I mean don't use his version. the fact your fan is only running 78% while its that hot says the fan speeds were most likely edited. my switch hits 100% fan speed at around 53C


----------



## Sunbrotherz (Jul 25, 2022)

MariArch said:


> We ain't getting 60 fps for a while eh? Y'know I've been playing for about 5 hours now with some basic tweaks in the configuration on Yuzu and it's been fairly decent. Discount from the memory leak issue, I am consistently getting 30 fps at 1080


There is a 60fps mod via  a cheat however it's pretty demanding. Even with a 5600x and a 3080ti I'm getting between 40-50fps not to mention is also speeds up some things like in XC2 .


----------



## Freyjadour (Jul 25, 2022)

ShinRaikdou said:


> Disabled dynamic resolution. Seems only work in Docked mode, so use Reverse-NX if you want to play on handheld Switch.
> Changes that I made in config


Did you disable ColReduction as well?
If you use reverse-NX, doesn't that mean it defeat the purpose of this mod?
These lines are for docked mode I think
"red_sclX": 1.0,
"red_sclY": 1.0,
It's already 1.0, so no point making changes in libnx.bin if you already use Reverse-NX.


----------



## orangpelupa (Jul 25, 2022)

Someone need to brute force the hashes. Theoretically it should be fairly easy for those that know how to do it, because a lot of the hashes have already known string


----------



## orangpelupa (Jul 25, 2022)

Anyone know which lines disable chromatic aberration? 



Red_BY said:


> Here's my config. Just a resolution bump without any fluff.
> 
> What's changed:
> - All resolution settings changed to 4. Game has a certain limit, possibly 2.5, after which resolution doesn't increase so 4 should push it to maximum.
> ...



Can you also share the JSON?

Edit:
Nvm, I'm dumb. The modified lines has been shared.


----------



## SabinReneFigaroRandom (Jul 25, 2022)

Red_BY said:


> Here's my config. Just a resolution bump without any fluff.
> 
> What's changed:
> - All resolution settings changed to 4. Game has a certain limit, possibly 2.5, after which resolution doesn't increase so 4 should push it to maximum.
> ...


Appreciated. It works pretty great


----------



## ucupetuks (Jul 25, 2022)

Freyjadour said:


> Did you disable ColReduction as well?
> If you use reverse-NX, doesn't that mean it defeat the purpose of this mod?
> These lines are for docked mode I think
> "red_sclX": 1.0,
> ...


The minimum resolution has been change from 0.7 to 1.0 which mean disable dynamic resolution


----------



## godstriker8 (Jul 25, 2022)

Does anyone have a link to the 60 fps mod?


----------



## godstriker8 (Jul 25, 2022)

Does anyone have a link to the 60 fps mod?


----------



## Visery (Jul 25, 2022)

Red_BY said:


> Here's my config. Just a resolution bump without any fluff.
> 
> What's changed:
> - All resolution settings changed to 4. Game has a certain limit, possibly 2.5, after which resolution doesn't increase so 4 should push it to maximum.
> ...


Dude TYSM, I'm not a coding expert but I wanted my game to look good, this def made a huge improvement!


----------



## Visery (Jul 25, 2022)

Red_BY said:


> Here's my config. Just a resolution bump without any fluff.
> 
> What's changed:
> - All resolution settings changed to 4. Game has a certain limit, possibly 2.5, after which resolution doesn't increase so 4 should push it to maximum.
> ...


Put the same msg lol ignore this one


----------



## Freyjadour (Jul 25, 2022)

ucupetuks said:


> The minimum resolution has been change from 0.7 to 1.0 which mean disable dynamic resolution


My bad, I thought dynamic resolution works mostly in handled mode, just like previous games.


----------



## Xellos2099 (Jul 25, 2022)

ok, so i install the game on my switch and it is looking pretty bad.... if i don;t intend to play portable... probably best to play it on yuzu?  I have 5600x and 3080.


----------



## realsetokaiba (Jul 25, 2022)

Red_BY said:


> Here's my config. Just a resolution bump without any fluff.
> 
> What's changed:
> - All resolution settings changed to 4. Game has a certain limit, possibly 2.5, after which resolution doesn't increase so 4 should push it to maximum.
> ...


u use yuzu or ryujinx ?


----------



## Angelito66 (Jul 25, 2022)

On switch there is no change , on yuzu its ok, but on switch feel the same daddy, maybe lire fps, that it


----------



## cobjak (Jul 25, 2022)

For real on switch the base game is pretty "good" compare to the previous games so it feels like base game is 540 p and mod is 600 so no big difference


----------



## Amores (Jul 25, 2022)

Hello


----------



## Amores (Jul 25, 2022)

Wow amazing work as always guys.
Is there any configuration that improves the handheld mode as in XC2? In XC2 there was a configuration that did not reach to 720p but the difference was noticeable and everything looked less blurry.


----------



## Hakz31 (Jul 25, 2022)

Is the resmod 4k ?
Is there an other version of this mod for 1080p/1440p ?
My rig is not that powerful and i'm getting awful drops.
(Sorry for my cavemen english)

Still, thanks for the hard work !


----------



## cobjak (Jul 25, 2022)

Someone can share the config. Ini to let us tweak it?


----------



## KayNameless (Jul 25, 2022)

hi masagrator,i cant install mmh3 anyway,can you help me thanks


----------



## SwitchMan (Jul 25, 2022)

Thank you for your work

60fps mod and it will be perfect


----------



## KayNameless (Jul 25, 2022)

cobjak said:


> Someone can share the config. Ini to let us tweak it?


the poster said xb3 is not xb2,no ini files to change setting


----------



## KayNameless (Jul 25, 2022)

ShinRaikdou said:


> Disabled dynamic resolution. Seems only work in Docked mode, so use Reverse-NX if you want to play on handheld Switch.
> Changes that I made in config


hi bro,can you build a only " txaa turn off(txaa false,no other setting changed)" bin files for me,bcz i cant install python mmh3.thank you


----------



## ShinRaikdou (Jul 25, 2022)

KayNameless said:


> hi bro,can you build a only " txaa turn off(txaa false,no other setting changed)" bin files for me,bcz i cant install python mmh3.thank you


I don't see any txaa mentions in config. Tell me exactly name from the first post config and I'll can build it.


----------



## cobjak (Jul 25, 2022)

ShinRaikdou said:


> I don't see any txaa mentions in config. Tell me exactly name from the first post config and I'll can build it.


Hey, so can you do also a config with those settings? https://gbatemp.net/goto/post?id=9709799

It was my own config tweaks for xeno 1,2 and torna and it was absolutely amazing on switch and on TV!!! Full resolution and 30fps with no blur, full sharp and full effects. I know that xeno 3 have 148 more config but at least if you can incorporate those ones it will be perfect


----------



## KayNameless (Jul 25, 2022)

ShinRaikdou said:


> I don't see any txaa mentions in config. Tell me exactly name from the first post config and I'll can build it.





sry, its tmaa XD,and in there,change to "false",thank you bro!


----------



## ShinRaikdou (Jul 25, 2022)

cobjak said:


> Hey, so can you do also a config with those settings? https://gbatemp.net/goto/post?id=9709799
> 
> It was my own config tweaks for xeno 1,2 and torna and it was absolutely amazing on switch and on TV!!! Full resolution and 30fps with no blur, full sharp and full effects. I know that xeno 3 have 148 more config but at least if you can incorporate those ones it will be perfect


I won't type all of this. Give me *lib_nx.json* from the first post at least, you can open it with notepad++ and change values.


----------



## ShiYu (Jul 25, 2022)

Thanks for the config. It's work well with it on Yuzu emulator, i notice more consistant FPS because dynamic resolution is disabled (and for respond at other member, chapter 2 seem work well for me, for now).


----------



## ShinRaikdou (Jul 25, 2022)

KayNameless said:


> sry, its tmaa XD,and in there,change to "false",thank you bro!


I didn't test it. Try it.
Only changed this time:
`"tmaa": true,`
to
`"tmaa": false,`
Dynamic res still on


----------



## cobjak (Jul 25, 2022)

ShinRaikdou said:


> I won't type all of this. Give me *lib_nx.json* from the first post at least, you can open it with notepad++ and change values.


My pc is from 2010 so it's almost as long as hacking the nasa to just open applications aha. But thanks for advice


----------



## KayNameless (Jul 25, 2022)

ShinRaikdou said:


> I didn't test it. Try it.
> Only changed this time:
> `"tmaa": true,`
> to
> ...


love you,bro! have fun everyday!


----------



## masagrator (Jul 25, 2022)

KayNameless said:


> hi masagrator,i cant install mmh3 anyway,can you help me thanksView attachment 319426


You can try to install "wheel" through pip and then try mmh3 again


----------



## ShinRaikdou (Jul 25, 2022)

KayNameless said:


> love you,bro! have fun everyday!


What does it change anyway? I tried it rn, and don't see any difference.
Right one without TMAA.


----------



## BenAz (Jul 25, 2022)

In my experience, res scaler will do nothing if the actual emulator window is still rendering x1 (unless it really does anything, but I can't see it) , the only setting that does anything *and it has a very noticeable effect too*, is ColReduction.

 Just disabling it gives it a crisper image, not sure what this setting does, but its enough for any setting-goes outthere.

I also disabled TMAA and Antialiasing. But apparently this actually does nothing too, the only setting that DOES anything is ColReduction, that's it, that's literally it, nothing else will.

This game also doesn't handle resolution like past games, turning off auto probably does nothing too.

I suspect ColReduction is tied to some kind of interpolation of frames akin to mario odyssey? Not sure why this setting affects so much.

All tested on Yuzu 2857


----------



## PhiZero (Jul 25, 2022)

BenAz said:


> But apparently this actually does nothing too, the only setting that DOES anything is ColReduction, that's it, that's literally it, nothing else will.



This is completely false. We have already seen a noticeable improvement with just upping the resolution scale. This on its own however does not give the results we're happy with. ColReduction indeed does a more drastic change, but it's not the only setting that does anything.

Also keep in mind there's still a bunch of values that are unknown of what they actually do or how they interact with each other. I know for a fact there's a bunch of settings that pertain to only cutscenes as well.

EDIT: Actually, you can see this from the screenshots in the second post. ColReduction was not touched in those, and you can visibly see the improvement.


----------



## zllqwe001 (Jul 25, 2022)

C:\GraphicsSettings>python libnxToBin.py
  File "C:\GraphicsSettings\libnxToBin.py", line 43
    match(len(DUMP[keys_])):
                              ^
SyntaxError: invalid syntax

I has installed mmh3,but it still has this error.I don't know how to solve_


----------



## masagrator (Jul 25, 2022)

zllqwe001 said:


> C:\GraphicsSettings>python libnxToBin.py
> File "C:\GraphicsSettings\libnxToBin.py", line 43
> match(len(DUMP[keys_])):
> ^
> ...


You don't have correct version of Python.
If you don't know about setting environment, uninstall current version of Python and next install the newest one. 
If you did install newest one already, it means you have more than one version of Python installed and the old one takes precedence over new one. Uninstall old one


----------



## BenAz (Jul 25, 2022)

PhiZero said:


> This is completely false. We have already seen a noticeable improvement with just upping the resolution scale. This on its own however does not give the results we're happy with. ColReduction indeed does a more drastic change, but it's not the only setting that does anything.
> 
> Also keep in mind there's still a bunch of values that are unknown of what they actually do or how they interact with each other. I know for a fact there's a bunch of settings that pertain to only cutscenes as well.
> 
> EDIT: Actually, you can see this from the screenshots in the second post. ColReduction was not touched in those, and you can visibly see the improvement.


Go ahead and try res scalers with 0.5 (or lower), it will change literally nothing.

I'm actually weirdly suspecting that ColReduction is enabling rendering size to what is your window... which would be fucking weird? There was a lib_pc.bin after all...

Also disabling motionblur does work, I'm suspecting there's new settings for antialising that aren't properly named (which this time they aren't bad honestly) and that the rest is leftover from xcde.

Edit: Also obviously for rendering resolution, maybe.


----------



## ShinRaikdou (Jul 25, 2022)

BenAz said:


> In my experience, res scaler will do nothing if the actual emulator window is still rendering x1 (unless it really does anything, but I can't see it) , the only setting that does anything *and it has a very noticeable effect too*, is ColReduction.
> 
> Just disabling it gives it a crisper image, not sure what this setting does, but its enough for any setting-goes outthere.
> 
> ...


I think it's not far from truth. That would explain why Handheld mode can't get 720p even with proper settings.


----------



## BenAz (Jul 25, 2022)

Just having ColReduction to false, makes the game crash on my switch with "An error ocurred" message.


----------



## PhiZero (Jul 25, 2022)

BenAz said:


> Go ahead and try res scalers with 0.5 (or lower), it will change literally nothing.



No, see, you're misunderstanding. It's not that they don't work, but there's constraints to the values. If you go outside of the supported range, nothing happens. 

Try just changing the following:

```
"red_sclX": 2.0,
"red_sclY": 2.0,
"red_hdsclX": 2.0,
"red_hdsclY": 2.0,
"red_Auto": false,
"red_AtMaxX": 2.0,
"red_AtMaxY": 2.0,
"red_AtMinX": 2.0,
"red_AtMinY": 2.0,
"red_AtRate": 97.0,
```

I can assure you you'll notice the difference.


----------



## BenAz (Jul 25, 2022)

PhiZero said:


> No, see, you're misunderstanding. It's not that they don't work, but there's constraints to the values. If you go outside of the supported range, nothing happens.
> 
> Try just changing the following:
> 
> ...



I did change all, to arbritary values, there's literally 0 differences, even 0.1 should work, just like XCDE and below.

Also red_auto didn't do anything in past games at all if I remember correctly.

EDIT: Nevermind, it seems you are right, apparently there isn't that much difference between 0.5? wtf

EDIT: Weirdly enough, with res to 0.1, and ColReduction to false, it seems that it renders now at whatever resolution it wants? It doesn't look like 720p but it isn't exactly native either, could it be the window size that matter??? Why would the game look for that? 2k monitor by the way.
Reminder: ColReduction to false completely ignores your resolution.

Last edit: Actually I think this doesn't go beyond 1.0 anymore.


----------



## cobjak (Jul 25, 2022)

ShinRaikdou said:


> I won't type all of this. Give me *lib_nx.json* from the first post at least, you can open it with notepad++ and change values.


So i did it, i change all the value from lib_nx.json to be similar to my xc2 config. So now what i have to do with this json ?

edit : my concern is only for switch, portable mode


----------



## ShinRaikdou (Jul 25, 2022)

cobjak said:


> So i did it, i change all the value from lib_nx.json to be similar to my xc2 config. So now what i have to do with this json ?


Upload json file here, I'll build it.


----------



## Otakon273 (Jul 25, 2022)

ShinRaikdou said:


> What does it change anyway? I tried it rn, and don't see any difference.
> Right one without TMAA.


So i tried change dynamic resolution from 0.7 to 1.5. Also trying various AA settings. And still can't obtain more clean image on switch, without jagged ages. Is there any way to do it, or there is problem in me.


----------



## cobjak (Jul 25, 2022)

ShinRaikdou said:


> Upload json file here, I'll build it.


i try but don't works check dm


----------



## ShinRaikdou (Jul 25, 2022)

Otakon273 said:


> So i tried change dynamic resolution from 0.7 to 1.5. Also trying various AA settings. And still can't obtain more clean image on switch, without jagged ages. Is there any way to do it, or there is problem in me.


Just like XC1 and XC2, game can run only at 720p on Switch. Unless I don't know something.


----------



## Otakon273 (Jul 25, 2022)

ShinRaikdou said:


> Just like XC1 and XC2, game can run only at 720p on Switch. Unless I don't know something.


Yep, read this some pages ago, but hope there is other way. Increase some AA quality or more.
For example run today on PS3 Asura's Wrath, but despite being 720p, image was very clean.
But I tried changes some values, and nothing work.


----------



## cobjak (Jul 25, 2022)

I don't know why I cannot upload
https://file.io/3ib27yTvVTYH

Change from jpg to json


----------



## cobjak (Jul 25, 2022)

let's try


----------



## KayNameless (Jul 25, 2022)

ShinRaikdou said:


> What does it change anyway? I tried it rn, and don't see any difference.
> Right one without TMAA.





ShinRaikdou said:


> What does it change anyway? I tried it rn, and don't see any difference.
> Right one without TMAA.


It's strange that your screenshot can't see any difference, but it will be clearer in practice. I've turned off tmaa since 1 and 2


----------



## KayNameless (Jul 25, 2022)

masagrator said:


> You can try to install "wheel" through pip and then try mmh3 again


thank you!


----------



## ShiYu (Jul 25, 2022)

Other guys have noticed weird bugs in cinematic ? Example, at the end of chapter 1, characters do not seem have good placement in environnement (girl sit down on the ground behind the box, or when Noah go up on the table and finally float in the air). Bug with the version 1.0 or emulation problem ?


----------



## leon315 (Jul 25, 2022)

masagrator said:


> Screenshot comparison from emulator:
> default docked:
> View attachment 319268
> with resolution set 2x of native:
> View attachment 319269


impressive! 
how good does emulator ran this game? is it able to achieve 60fps?


----------



## desconection (Jul 25, 2022)

60 fps cheat test on switch.


----------



## wielku (Jul 25, 2022)

I'm guessing mariko with those clocks and temps?


----------



## SmurfSilva21 (Jul 25, 2022)

desconection said:


> 60 fps cheat test on switch.



wow，it perform better than my 30fps version，about TEMP and FAN speed


----------



## orangpelupa (Jul 25, 2022)

for those that cannot see any difference, try to reversenx to docked.
the commenter a few pages back saying that the changes only applies to docked mode maybe is correct.

for those that see the difference in handheld mode, and sure it was not a placebo, maybe the game is bugged or the implementation of this mod is bugged.

so for some people it works in handheld mode, and for some others in docked.

or this mod is actually didn't work on real hardware and people were just getting placebo? But my suspicion is that the commenter was right, the graphic mod only work in docked mode. So use reversenx to docked.


----------



## cobjak (Jul 25, 2022)

orangpelupa said:


> for those that cannot see any difference, try to reversenx to docked.
> the commenter a few pages back saying that the changes only applies to docked mode maybe is correct.
> 
> for those that see the difference in handheld mode, and sure it was not a placebo, maybe the game is bugged or the implementation of this mod is bugged.
> ...


I got mine fully worked thanks to shinRraikdou who converted it for me. I can say that it looks like a solid 680p now ( I use reverse nx)
But cutscenes are slow

Edit : no need overclock but you need to set up 20 fps cheat I don't know why to get the game and cutscenes runs at 30 fps. If you use 6p fps, 30 fps or no cheat the gameplay will be smooth but slow cutscenes


----------



## NghtKnght (Jul 25, 2022)

edit: the attachment didn't show up for some reason. thanks for sharing.


----------



## desconection (Jul 25, 2022)

wielku said:


> I'm guessing mariko with those clocks and temps?


Yes mariko, but you dont need this high clocks to achieve 60 fps


----------



## desconection (Jul 25, 2022)

SmurfSilva21 said:


> wow，it perform better than my 30fps version，about TEMP and FAN speed


Yes, Mariko temps is much lower than v1


----------



## Duppex (Jul 25, 2022)

desconection said:


> 60 fps cheat test on switch.



Nice

Does the 60fps Mod work with Yuzu or Ryujinx?


----------



## scionae (Jul 25, 2022)

desconection said:


> 60 fps cheat test on switch.



Amazing.


----------



## desconection (Jul 25, 2022)

Duppex said:


> Nice
> 
> Does the 60fps Mod work with Yuzu or Ryujinx?


I don't know but you can try


----------



## SwitchMan (Jul 25, 2022)

Is there a 60fps mod for emulator ? Thx


----------



## superdan2481 (Jul 25, 2022)

cobjak said:


> I got mine fully worked thanks to shinRraikdou who converted it for me. I can say that it looks like a solid 720p now ( I use reverse nx)
> But cutscenes are slow


Did you just load these files into your SD? or do you need another plugin?


----------



## DunArd (Jul 25, 2022)

Well, where we go again, I'm porting my presets of XC1DE and XC2/Torna to XC3, firstly I'm fighting against C++, Idk why but when I'm trying to install it for python is making me blue screens, when I manage to install everything and be able to convert the files I'll start trying different values and I'll upload the mod for everyone's enjoyment


----------



## superdan2481 (Jul 25, 2022)

cobjak said:


> I got mine fully worked thanks to shinRraikdou who converted it for me. I can say that it looks like a solid 720p now ( I use reverse nx)
> But cutscenes are slow


Do you just load these files in you SD? Or do you need another plugin, I wanna try when I install XC3, Thanks!


----------



## Otakon273 (Jul 25, 2022)

desconection said:


> Yes, Mariko temps is much lower than v1


Overclock today my v1 to CPU1200/GPU925. Temperature increase from 58 only to 61. Board team still the same.
But week ago i replace thermalpaste with ThermalGrizzly Cryonaut and replace liquid thermal pads (not metal).


----------



## cobjak (Jul 25, 2022)

superdan2481 said:


> Do you just load these files in you SD? Or do you need another plugin, I wanna try when I install XC3, Thanks!


Basically you ddl the author files and you replace with those but we need to figure out how to run cutscenes at normal speed

Also you will need to set sys clk like this

docked_gpu=921
docked_cpu=1581
handheld_gpu=460
handheld_cpu=1224
handheld_mem=1600


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 25, 2022)

cobjak said:


> Basically you ddl the author files and you replace with those but we need to figure out how to run cutscenes at normal speed
> 
> Also you will need to set sys clk like this
> 
> ...


921 gpu is overkill  UNLESS your ram is  only limited to 1600 then this game slows  down for sure at 768 and possibly even at 921


----------



## Sunbrotherz (Jul 25, 2022)

desconection said:


> 60 fps cheat test on switch.



How is this preforming better than on PC?


----------



## desconection (Jul 25, 2022)

Sunbrotherz said:


> How is this preforming better than on PC?


 Emulation is heavy on Pc, switch is running Native.


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 25, 2022)

Sunbrotherz said:


> How is this preforming better than on PC?


logic would say that emulators aren't perfect nor really comparable to the native hardware


----------



## Amores (Jul 25, 2022)

cobjak said:


> Básicamente, ddl los archivos de autor y los reemplaza con esos, pero necesitamos descubrir cómo ejecutar escenas de corte a velocidad normal
> 
> También deberá configurar sys clk de esta manera
> 
> ...


Is there an improvement on the laptop with that configuration? It is strange what happens in the cinematics, I hope it is solved. Amazing job from you, thanks.

Sorry for my patethic english


----------



## Hakairo (Jul 25, 2022)

Sunbrotherz said:


> How is this preforming better than on PC?


I can get basically the same result with higher resolution. So....

EDIT: btw this is a not very demanding area anyways.


----------



## cobjak (Jul 25, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> 921 gpu is overkill  UNLESS your ram is  only limited to 1600 then this game slows  down for sure at 768 and possibly even at 921


What would be your recommandations for portable gaming?

Everything runs smoothly but only cutscenes are slow


----------



## Konia1234 (Jul 25, 2022)

desconection said:


> 60 fps cheat test on switch.



60 FPS is not perfect at this moment, it will black screen in between video.


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 25, 2022)

cobjak said:


> What would be your recommandations for portable gaming?
> 
> Everything runs smoothly but only cutscenes are slow


I mean I personally only play it plugged in while handheld with ReverseNX activated for docked mode otherwise it looks worse (still better than default) and runs horribly at handheld speeds. with docked mode activated I use 1581/768/1862 and its always at 30FPS. if I lower the ram speed to test it though thats when it starts to run slowly. I won't touch the 60fps patch because I hate patches that speed up animations


----------



## lippe (Jul 25, 2022)

I played chapters 1 and 2 on *Yuzu EA-2858*:

- @Red_BY  's resolution mod works great. Thanks a million!
- Yuzu resolution scaler adds black lines on open-world areas.
- Memory leak
- Cutscenes look great in 3x (LG C9)
- Playable in 30-80 minutes sessions at 1x scaler

My plan now is to wait until Yuzu fixes the problems. 2x/3x scaler + res mod will be a great experience.

*Ryujinx 1.1.191*:

 - res mod + 2x scaler = works without black lines, but FPS drops and freezes during combat and open world activities.

5600x RTX 3070 NVME SSD 16 RAM + 60 GB paging file


----------



## Spiritshaker (Jul 25, 2022)

So, there is a janky way to do 60fps on emulator where you limit your FPS using an external program for cutscenes and the like. I had to do this for Tales of Graces F on RPCS3.

1) Download a capture software such as bandicam
2) Run the software, have it overlay to your emulator
3) Set the FPS limiter in bandicam to 30
4) Add a hotkey toggle (Can also use JoyToKey if you want to map it to your controller)
5) Enjoy 60fps gameplay and 30fps cutscenes in tandem

Attribution: https://forums.rpcs3.net/thread-198913.html


----------



## Sunbrotherz (Jul 25, 2022)

lippe said:


> I played chapters 1 and 2 on *Yuzu EA-2858*:
> 
> - @Red_BY  's resolution mod works great. Thanks a million!
> - Yuzu resolution scaler adds black lines on open-world areas.
> ...


A work around I have used is rammap and then empty working sets once it gets almost full. Doesn't effect Yuzu at all and takes my ram from 16 to 3.


----------



## lippe (Jul 25, 2022)

Sunbrotherz said:


> A work around I have used is rammap and then empty working sets once it gets almost full. Doesn't effect Yuzu at all and takes my ram from 16 to 3.


Great tip! Thank you!
Now my only problem is black lines running Yuzu 3x scaler.


----------



## Armos (Jul 25, 2022)

*accidental double post, please delete this one


----------



## Armos (Jul 25, 2022)

Sunbrotherz said:


> A work around I have used is rammap and then empty working sets once it gets almost full. Doesn't effect Yuzu at all and takes my ram from 16 to 3.


Is there any way to automate the process with RAMMap, or perhaps hotkey it? I know of ISLC (Intelligent Standby List Cleaner), but unfortunately it doesn't quite work for this same purpose, as it's not emptying the working set.

edit:
I think I answered my own question with a quick google search. Found a freeware called "RamKick". By default, if the working set reaches 90%, it auto clears it for you. I think this could be a great solution for now. I'm going to test it as well to see if it really works as well as it seems.


----------



## Otakon273 (Jul 25, 2022)

lippe said:


> Great tip! Thank you!
> Now my only problem is black lines running Yuzu 3x scaler.


Sadly there is no upscaling for switch, only on emulators.
Hope that R5 5600 with GTX 1063 would be enough for emulation at 1080p.


----------



## orangpelupa (Jul 25, 2022)

cobjak said:


> I got mine fully worked thanks to shinRraikdou who converted it for me. I can say that it looks like a solid 720p now ( I use reverse nx)
> But cutscenes are slow



Yes, I suspect the key is to use reverse nx to docked (or just play while docked) to get the modified configuration works


----------



## zaku (Jul 25, 2022)

yuzu likes to stutter and crash during cutscenes. gameplay is fine though.


----------



## ShiYu (Jul 25, 2022)

Armos said:


> Is there any way to automate the process with RAMMap, or perhaps hotkey it? I know of ISLC (Intelligent Standby List Cleaner), but unfortunately it doesn't quite work for this same purpose, as it's not emptying the working set.
> 
> edit:
> I think I answered my own question with a quick google search. Found a freeware called "RamKick". By default, if the working set reaches 90%, it auto clears it for you. I think this could be a great solution for now. I'm going to test it as well to see if it really works as well as it seems.




Nice find but this software (RamKick) is it safe ? I don't find any person talk about this program on the web... How do you found this ?


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 25, 2022)

orangpelupa said:


> Yes, I suspect the key is to use reverse nx to docked (or just play while docked) to get the modified configuration works


technically it works in handheld but just like with many games handheld mode is limited. best bet would possibly be a cheat to force 720P but I wouldn't expect great performance at handheld clocks speeds


----------



## Armos (Jul 25, 2022)

ShiYu said:


> Nice find but this software (RamKick) is it safe ? I don't find any person talk about this program on the web... How do you found this ?


It's most likely safe, just found it by googling how to automate clearing RAM working sets. However, from my testing... it does not work. Quite unfortunate. Need to find something different.


----------



## ShiYu (Jul 25, 2022)

@Armos, thanks, do you test to run the program with administrator rights like suggesting by the editor ?


----------



## N4verm1nd (Jul 25, 2022)

*accidental double post*


----------



## N4verm1nd (Jul 25, 2022)

lippe said:


> I played chapters 1 and 2 on *Yuzu EA-2858*:
> 
> - @Red_BY  's resolution mod works great. Thanks a million!
> - Yuzu resolution scaler adds black lines on open-world areas.
> ...


Hello, could you please share your Yuzu settings?
because mine doesn't work well when I try to upscale 2x/3x, texture are very woobly and it look blurry

EDIT: fixed using 4x


----------



## SmurfSilva21 (Jul 25, 2022)

according to my test on switch，






when i fix RED rectangle at 1.0，then change GREEN rectangle from 0.6~1.0，the resolution never change

when i fix GREEN rectangle at 1.0，then change RED rectangle from 0.6~1.0，the resolution changed

by the way，it seems that the number of RED rectangle accurates can only be accurate to one decimal place（0.8x=0.8）


----------



## Freakyou (Jul 25, 2022)

lippe said:


> - Yuzu resolution scaler adds black lines on open-world areas.


No black lines only with native res or 4x scale.
Same problem with XC1/2.


----------



## lippe (Jul 25, 2022)

Armos said:


> It's most likely safe, just found it by googling how to automate clearing RAM working sets. However, from my testing... it does not work. Quite unfortunate. Need to find something different.



*Mem Reduct* is opensource and automatic.

github /henrypp/memreduct/


----------



## lippe (Jul 25, 2022)

Freakyou said:


> No black lines only with native res or 4x scale.
> Same problem with XC1/2.



is it possible to run at 4x scale 30 fps?
10-20 fps on my system running at 4x.
5600x RTX 3070 NVME SSD 16 RAM      



N4verm1nd said:


> Hello, could you please share your Yuzu settings?
> because mine doesn't work well when I try to upscale 2x/3x, texture are very woobly and it look blurry
> 
> EDIT: fixed using 4x



OpenGL, async shader building checked.


----------



## Armos (Jul 25, 2022)

ShiYu said:


> @Armos, thanks, do you test to run the program with administrator rights like suggesting by the editor ?


Yep. On that note, see below.. Mem Reduct works as it's said to, and more. Even can do what ISLC does from the look of it.



lippe said:


> *Mem Reduct* is opensource and automatic.
> 
> github /henrypp/memreduct/


Thanks! Now this thing... this thing works. Single-handedly solves the issue, at least until a more permanent solution is found.


----------



## VikStrange (Jul 25, 2022)

Anyone else having input lag on Yuzu? I dont have this problem with Ryujinx or other games.


----------



## Red_BY (Jul 25, 2022)

Found in Yuzu Discord a while ago, it's from XC1 or 2 but should apply to XC3 also.


----------



## Hakz31 (Jul 25, 2022)

Armos said:


> Yep. On that note, see below.. Mem Reduct works as it's said to, and more. Even can do what ISLC does from the look of it.
> 
> 
> Thanks! Now this thing... this thing works. Single-handedly solves the issue, at least until a more permanent solution is found.



Thanks for the software.
what's a good value for memory amount ? 
Clean when 90%+ ?


----------



## Armos (Jul 25, 2022)

Hakz31 said:


> Thanks for the software.
> what's a good value for memory amount ?
> Clean when 90%+ ?


I have mine at 50%, and to clean every 30 minutes regardless. It's safe as it doesn't affect Yuzu. By that, meaning it won't just crash if you clean it. So far I've noticed it'll clean all the way down to 3 gigs like another user mentioned with RAMMap from Microsoft. Though that one is manual cleaning only, it works just as well.

Probably safe to set it at 40%. Too low and it might spam you with notifications (that you can turn off). Play a bit and see what your average mem usage ends up being, or what percentage 8 gigs in use usually is, and set it a bit above that. It'll make sure it's always clean at that point.


----------



## Fali (Jul 25, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> 921 gpu is overkill  UNLESS your ram is  only limited to 1600 then this game slows  down for sure at 768 and possibly even at 921


So, this patch works in docked and handled (handled better ReverseNX to docked) with 768 value instead 921?

Or I'm worng and don't understad? 

Thanks


----------



## MarkM (Jul 25, 2022)

I do not have any problem with performance, but I do have constant crashes. When there a lot cutscenes I got them literally every 3-4 minutes. Using Yuzu, cause Ryujinx is crashing even more. Any help ?


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 25, 2022)

Fali said:


> So, this patch works in docked and handled (handled better ReverseNX to docked) with 768 value instead 921?
> 
> Or I'm worng and don't understad?
> 
> Thanks


i mean it works in handheld in the sense it uses the (what I assume atleast) max handheld resolution instead of dynamic resolution. but  just like games like age of calamity for example docked mode pushes the resolution higher and uses higher quality textures.


----------



## Fali (Jul 25, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> i mean it works in handheld in the sense it uses the (what I assume atleast) max handheld resolution instead of dynamic resolution. but  just like games like age of calamity for example docked mode pushes the resolution higher and uses higher quality textures.


Ok ok. So no necessary reversenx and put docked_gpu=768 instead 921 and thats all?


----------



## VikStrange (Jul 25, 2022)

MarkM said:


> I do not have any problem with performance, but I do have constant crashes. When there a lot cutscenes I got them literally every 3-4 minutes. Using Yuzu, cause Ryujinx is crashing even more. Any help ?


I'd say Yuzu is hogging all the memory, from what I've heard x3 causes memory leak. I'm having it right now even though I didnt have them a couple hours ago. 

Sadly I dont know how to clean memory to avoid that issue.


----------



## Armos (Jul 25, 2022)

MarkM said:


> I do not have any problem with performance, but I do have constant crashes. When there a lot cutscenes I got them literally every 3-4 minutes. Using Yuzu, cause Ryujinx is crashing even more. Any help ?


Try using Mem Reduct (google it, it's a github repo; get the memreduct 3.4 setup) to clear the memory "working set". It clears the physical RAM and whatever else. With that, you can play however long you like, as you can no longer max out on RAM which causes the crash via memory leak. The leak is also basically "paused" while the memory is being "drained". You can watch it in Task Manager as it gradually goes down, and it does so for several minutes, during which it won't go back up. No harm to the game doing so either.

Enjoy!


----------



## Hakz31 (Jul 25, 2022)

Armos said:


> I have mine at 50%, and to clean every 30 minutes regardless. It's safe as it doesn't affect Yuzu. By that, meaning it won't just crash if you clean it. So far I've noticed it'll clean all the way down to 3 gigs like another user mentioned with RAMMap from Microsoft. Though that one is manual cleaning only, it works just as well.
> 
> Probably safe to set it at 40%. Too low and it might spam you with notifications (that you can turn off). Play a bit and see what your average mem usage ends up being, or what percentage 8 gigs in use usually is, and set it a bit above that. It'll make sure it's always clean at that point.



50% and 30 minutes seems to work just fine.
I can finally enjoy the game without any major issue.
Thanks for your answer


----------



## MarkM (Jul 25, 2022)

Armos said:


> Try using Mem Reduct (google it, it's a github repo; get the memreduct 3.4 setup) to clear the memory "working set". It clears the physical RAM and whatever else. With that, you can play however long you like, as you can no longer max out on RAM which causes the crash via memory leak. The leak is also basically "paused" while the memory is being "drained". You can watch it in Task Manager as it gradually goes down, and it does so for several minutes, during which it won't go back up. No harm to the game doing so either.
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks but the problem is not with RAM, but with the pagefile. I have max. 25% RAM in use, but pagefile is at 80-85% all the time (35GB disk space). The moment it is reaching 100% crash, every single time...


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 25, 2022)

Fali said:


> Ok ok. So no necessary reversenx and put docked_gpu=768 instead 921 and thats all?


i mean its gonna look horrible in handheld compared to docked mode just like any other Xenoblade game on switch but sure


----------



## VikStrange (Jul 25, 2022)

Armos said:


> Try using Mem Reduct (google it, it's a github repo; get the memreduct 3.4 setup) to clear the memory "working set". It clears the physical RAM and whatever else. With that, you can play however long you like, as you can no longer max out on RAM which causes the crash via memory leak. The leak is also basically "paused" while the memory is being "drained". You can watch it in Task Manager as it gradually goes down, and it does so for several minutes, during which it won't go back up. No harm to the game doing so either.
> 
> Enjoy!


Holy solution. It helped a lot for me. Now if I could only find something for the input lag...


----------



## Armos (Jul 25, 2022)

VikStrange said:


> Holy solution. It helped a lot for me. Now if I could only find something for the input lag...


What kind of controller do you use? Are there other options within the "Input Device" dropdown list that you can try? Any deadzones set up already?

Just some troubleshooting. I've had an issue similar to this a while back on Cemu I think, was due to improper controller api settings.


----------



## TheGuyMadeOfTofu (Jul 25, 2022)

Bit curious and want to ask. What's the handheld resolution of this game? Without patches or mods.


----------



## Vebri (Jul 25, 2022)

desconection said:


> 60 fps cheat test on switch.



It is nice to use, but everytime a cutscene plays it will display black screen afterwards. Sometimes you can fix it by skipping, but some cutscene just literally soft lock your game.


----------



## Seng (Jul 25, 2022)

No RAM leaks, but VRAM gradually fills up and then crash


----------



## wielku (Jul 25, 2022)

Vebri said:


> It is nice to use, but everytime a cutscene plays it will display black screen afterwards. Sometimes you can fix it by skipping, but some cutscene just literally soft lock your game.


just switch(hehe) in edizon to 30 fps to progress


----------



## Angelito66 (Jul 25, 2022)

Vebri said:


> C'est agréable à utiliser, mais chaque fois qu'une cinématique est jouée, elle affiche un écran noir par la suite. Parfois, vous pouvez le réparer en sautant, mais certaines cinématiques verrouillent littéralement votre jeu.


do yo have a graphic mod ? its seems to be sharper than vanilla


----------



## tankmaster55 (Jul 25, 2022)

ShinRaikdou said:


> What does it change anyway? I tried it rn, and don't see any difference.
> Right one without TMAA.


Can you please tell me how did you remove this both icons?


----------



## VikStrange (Jul 25, 2022)

Armos said:


> What kind of controller do you use? Are there other options within the "Input Device" dropdown list that you can try? Any deadzones set up already?
> 
> Just some troubleshooting. I've had an issue similar to this a while back on Cemu I think, was due to improper controller api settings.


I'm using a wired DS4 with DS4Windows. So far I had never, ever had input lag issues. There are no options on the input device other than the XBox one (which is the DS4) and kb/kb+m. Tried to change the wire, change the USB port, nothing really helps. I dont get that issue with any other game or even Ryujinx.


----------



## MarkM (Jul 25, 2022)

Seng said:


> No RAM leaks, but VRAM gradually fills up and then crash


Same problem, would like to know how to stop VRAM to reach 100% after 5-10 minutes playing...


----------



## Seng (Jul 25, 2022)

Seng said:


> No RAM leaks, but VRAM gradually fills up and then crash




VRAM 90% from RTX3080


----------



## Armos (Jul 25, 2022)

MarkM said:


> Same problem, would like to know how to stop VRAM to reach 100% after 5-10 minutes playing...


Only way I know of so far is to let windows manage the page file. The fact that I haven't experienced this while using for example Mem Reduct is probably due to that. I'll limit my OS drive's page file and see if I experience the  same as you and go from there.

edit:
I can confirm this is the case. If you limit your page file, it will eventually consume it all and crash, regardless of using Mem Reduct. If you let windows manage it, your page file will continue to grow and more space will be consumed, but you won't crash, just maybe stutter occasionally.


----------



## DJPAUL1990 (Jul 25, 2022)

cobjak said:


> I got mine fully worked thanks to shinRraikdou who converted it for me. I can say that it looks like a solid 720p now ( I use reverse nx)
> But cutscenes are slow



For the cutscenes. Is it so bad that the game is not enjoyable?


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 25, 2022)

DJPAUL1990 said:


> For the cutscenes. Is it so bad that the game is not enjoyable?


I don't have the issue at all but like I said this game seems to be bottlenecked by ram speed more than anything


----------



## Medel87 (Jul 25, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> I don't have the issue at all but like I said this game seems to be bottlenecked by ram speed more than anything


But are you using cobjak config?


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 25, 2022)

Medel87 said:


> But are you using cobjak config?


Ive used both the 4x and cobjak they basically give the same results


----------



## Angelito66 (Jul 25, 2022)

excuse me friends do you see a difference with the grapics setting patch ? i use sys clk and reversenx and the modified  exefs_patches and content file, its look the same as vanille i cant take screenshot on my switch before and after then i  send here ?


----------



## Medel87 (Jul 25, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> Ive used both the 4x and cobjak they basically give the same results


And did you see any upgrade? Or is better only docked mode with reverseNX?


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 25, 2022)

Medel87 said:


> And did you see any upgrade? Or is better only docked mode with reverseNX?


I've already explained this like 3 times now lol


----------



## MarkM (Jul 25, 2022)

I set pagefile to be controlled by system - finally can play without constant crashes, bu my pagefile goes up to 60GB after 20 minutes xD


----------



## Butthol3 (Jul 25, 2022)

Folks, is it possible to get a 720p/1x variant of Resmod that was posted before?
I am new here plus new to python IDE as well. Can't seem to make it work on my end. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Angelito66 (Jul 25, 2022)

Butthol3 said:


> Les amis, est-il possible d'obtenir une variante 720p/1x de Resmod qui a été publiée auparavant ?
> Je suis nouveau ici et nouveau sur python IDE également. Je n'arrive pas à le faire fonctionner de mon côté. Toute aide à ce sujet serait grandement appréciée!


For emulator or switch ?


----------



## Butthol3 (Jul 25, 2022)

Angelito66 said:


> For emulator or switch ?


Emulator. (Yuzu or Ryujinx)


----------



## Astrologia (Jul 25, 2022)

Any updates on actual hardware performance?


----------



## Angelito66 (Jul 25, 2022)

Butthol3 said:


> Émulateur. (Yuzu ou Ryujinx)


sorry im on switch


----------



## Angelito66 (Jul 25, 2022)

cobjak said:


> J'ai fait fonctionner le mien entièrement grâce à shinRraikdou qui l'a converti pour moi. Je peux dire que ça ressemble à un solide 720p maintenant (j'utilise reverse nx)
> Mais les cinématiques sont lentes


so with thi file tu pud directly on the sd card, sys clc + reverse nx you can see a bic differencethan vanilla ? because for me noting maybe more fps that it, the screen is not sharp like x2 graphicsettings fore exemple...


----------



## SwitchMan (Jul 25, 2022)

14 hours on ryujinx 

no problem, but.....20-30fps
Ryzen 3600, 16G ram, RTX 3080 10Go

I want 4K and 60FPS


----------



## VikStrange (Jul 25, 2022)

SwitchMan said:


> 14 hours on ryujinx
> 
> no problem, but.....20-30fps
> Ryzen 3600, 16G ram, RTX 3080 10Go
> ...


Rich people problems, I still get my ass kicked due to vram


----------



## Armos (Jul 25, 2022)

VikStrange said:


> Rich people problems, I still get my ass kicked due to vram


Try setting a SSD / HDD pagefile to be managed by Windows. From there you can use the Mem Reduct to prevent the physical ram leaks. It takes a lot of drive space over time, but it's better than crashing. Just reboot your game once in a while anyway, as you'll have some "insurance" as it comes to getting the chance to actually save and quit before a crash makes you lose 10 ~ 20 minutes of progress.


----------



## Khromfire (Jul 25, 2022)

s


----------



## Khromfire (Jul 25, 2022)

Hello,

Everyone have the same issue than me in Yuzu, in 3X resolution with resmod ?

It does black square grid on some textures.





No issue at all in 1X.


----------



## cobjak (Jul 25, 2022)

60 fps cheat with my config results in a super slow game ( gameplay and cutscenes)

With 30 fps cheat its exactly the same than without (slow cutscenes and smooth gameplay )

With 20 fps mod gameplay and cutscenes seem to work like a charm, everything so smooth

Also I enabled overclocking and it's the same for now so maybe I don't need it with this method idk


----------



## DJPAUL1990 (Jul 25, 2022)

cobjak said:


> 60 fps cheat with my config results in a super slow game ( gameplay and cutscenes)
> 
> With 30 fps cheat its exactly the same than without (slow cutscenes and smooth gameplay )
> 
> ...



Can i have the 30 fps and 20 fps cheats/mod ?


----------



## MarkM (Jul 25, 2022)

Since I've changed pagefile to by managed by Windows got zero crashes - but at some point my pagefile was 87GB (!).
Black square grid is gone with resolution 1x.

At the moment game runs fine and looks beautiful, in 3 days we should get Day1 patch and Yuzu/Ryujinx will officially start to support XC3 - good days are coming !


----------



## cobjak (Jul 25, 2022)

DJPAUL1990 said:


> Can i have the 30 fps and 20 fps cheats/mod ?


Someone shared a YouTube video on previous page. It's on the description of the video


----------



## thatguyoverthere (Jul 25, 2022)

Any possibility to run it at  fixed 720p on handeld?
Thanks


----------



## DJPAUL1990 (Jul 26, 2022)

cobjak said:


> 60 fps cheat with my config results in a super slow game ( gameplay and cutscenes)
> 
> With 30 fps cheat its exactly the same than without (slow cutscenes and smooth gameplay )
> 
> ...



Your Config + 20fps + reverse nx = absolutely perfect for me 

Now i can enjoy the game


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 26, 2022)

DJPAUL1990 said:


> Your Config + 20fps + reverse nx = absolutely perfect for me
> 
> Now i can enjoy the game


enjoy it at 20FPS? this isn't OOT and no clue why people are settling for 20FPS. I literally run it at 30FPS with no issue


----------



## Red_BY (Jul 26, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> enjoy it at 20FPS? this isn't OOT and no clue why people are settling for 20FPS. I literally run it at 30FPS with no issue


Yeah like 20 FPS is a slideshow, even movies ran at higher framerate. If you play docked and want better visuals get a config that disables dynamic resolution and overclock to maximum. If handheld just get ReverseNX and overclock to default docked clocks, no configs necessary. There are no fancy configs right now, mostly just resolution bumps. 20 FPS is just nonsense and will probably screw game speed among other things. Even stock Switch experience is better than that.


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 26, 2022)

Red_BY said:


> Yeah like 20 FPS is a slideshow, even movies ran at higher framerate. If you play docked and want better visuals get a config that disables dynamic resolution and overclock to maximum. If handheld just get ReverseNX and overclock to default docked clocks, no configs necessary. There are no fancy configs right now, mostly just resolution bumps. 20 FPS is just nonsense and will probably screw game speed among other things. Even stock Switch experience is better than that.


you don't even need to clock to maximum. from my testing you only actually need 1020/768/1862 with one of the configs in docked mode and still get a constant 30FPS. as stated before though ram speed seems to be the biggest bottleneck. either way fuck playing it at 20FPS


----------



## cobjak (Jul 26, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> you don't even need to clock to maximim. from my testing you only actually need 1020/768/1862 with one of the configs in docked mode and still get a constant 30FPS. as stated before though ram speed seems to be the biggest bottleneck. either way fuck playing it at 20FPS


I don't have you knowledge and everything, I just tweaked existing xeno 2 and 1 config and mixed them. Then I used the same config for xeno 3 and on my switch with 20 fps cheat, reverse nx

 I can tell that it's not a real 20 fps because it runs as good as default with no lag and no slideshow effect but makes cutscenes runs normally and the resolution is constant 680p I guess ( I set up resolution to 0.9 not 1 I don't remember why) 
All this in portable mode without overclocking, give it a try it's just so good compare to vanilla 

I think it's not a placebo because I played 30 minutes with base author files and just reversNX and it's way different. I don't have any blur anymore and I can watch so far away and it's staying clear


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 26, 2022)

cobjak said:


> I don't have you knowledge and everything, I just tweaked existing xeno 2 and 1 config and mixed them. Then I used the same config for xeno 3 and on my switch with 20 fps cheat, reverse nx
> 
> I can tell that it's not a real 20 fps because it runs as good as default with no lag and no slideshow effect but makes cutscenes runs normally and the resolution is constant 680p I guess ( I set up resolution to 0.9 not 1 I don't remember why)
> All this in portable mode without overclocking, give it a try it's just so good compare to vanilla
> ...


its going to look better portable without dynamic resolution in general  but just like every other xenoblade game on switch it will not look great compared to docked mode. docked mode even adds some higher quality textures and lighting effects. I'll stick to using docked mode for the best quality and 30FPS


----------



## astherion666 (Jul 26, 2022)

XC3 works fine with Yuzu. Sometimes mild stutters, especially in cutscenes (fps drops to 15-20 -> 1s. stutter - > OK). How mentioned, it has memory leak problem, sometimes even 60GB pagefile is not enough. Yesterday played for 1 hour, its FC just when all 16GB of RAM was full. Memreduct installed and activated, but XC3 continuously overflow RAM. Just need to wait 1st day patch.

Played on laptop (i7-11800H/16GB DDR4/1TB NVME/RTX3070 8GB 140W + external FHD 60Hz 32" TV).


----------



## Racemap (Jul 26, 2022)

Really the only issue I've been having is with the stuttering. Everything else is working fine but the stutter is annoying. Any way to fix it?


----------



## ucupetuks (Jul 26, 2022)

The first scene graphics quality was stellar. But when open world happen. Seems like torna/xeno de. And xenox better when using emu stream to switch.
Just weird why people bother playing on emu. While they can buy switch and not ruined the experience when playing an exclusive game on emu lol


----------



## astherion666 (Jul 26, 2022)

ucupetuks said:


> The first scene graphics quality was stellar. But when open world happen. Seems like torna/xeno de. And xenox better when using emu stream to switch.
> Just weird why people bother playing on emu. While they can buy switch and not ruined the experience when playing an exclusive game on emu lol


I has switch... at home. Now I'm at work for 1,5 months. But most people play on emu for better experience: 3X-4X resolution, 4K on TV, 60FPS, AA etc. I've played XCDE & XC2 both on portable & dock mode - my poor eyes. Espessially portable - so ugly that eyes are leaking. So better just wait 1st day patch, some 2X & 60FPS patches, and play with smooth fps & res on TV.

XenoX on switch? Heh, I've played it on Cemu with 3X res, AA & 60FPS. Also Breath Of The Wild on Cemu with AA & 60FPS, its looks better than switch version, especially compared to portable mode. In modern emu you can play old games, like you can't on original console (like PS/PS2/PSP/NDS/3DS with upto 10X res., AA & 60+ fps. PS3 games with 150% res to FHD with 16X AA & 60-120FPS patches - I've never achive it when own PS3 - max 1280x720 with usual 20-30fps. X360 games with also 2X res with stable 80+ FPS etc.)


----------



## zaku (Jul 26, 2022)

ucupetuks said:


> The first scene graphics quality was stellar. But when open world happen. Seems like torna/xeno de. And xenox better when using emu stream to switch.
> Just weird why people bother playing on emu. While they can buy switch and not ruined the experience when playing an exclusive game on emu lol


Imagine thinking 300p is better than 1080p.


----------



## ucupetuks (Jul 26, 2022)

astherion666 said:


> I has switch... at home. Now I'm at work for 1,5 months. But most people play on emu for better experience: 3X-4X resolution, 4K on TV, 60FPS, AA etc. I've played XCDE & XC2 both on portable & dock mode - my poor eyes. Espessially portable - so ugly that eyes are leaking. So better just wait 1st day patch, some 2X & 60FPS patches, and play with smooth fps & res on TV.
> 
> XenoX on switch? Heh, I've played it on Cemu with 3X res, AA & 60FPS. Also Breath Of The Wild on Cemu with AA & 60FPS, its looks better than switch version, especially compared to portable mode. In modern emu you can play old games, like you can't on original console (like PS/PS2/PSP/NDS/3DS with upto 10X res., AA & 60+ fps. PS3 games with 150% res to FHD with 16X AA & 60-120FPS patches - I've never achive it when own PS3 - max 1280x720 with usual 20-30fps. X360 games with also 2X res with stable 80+ FPS etc.)


Yes some people happy lag on shader cache in first playthrough even you can download from other user. Well i think mostly emu user didn't sensitive with their eyes.


zaku said:


> Imagine thinking 300p is better than 1080p.


Yes if you play psp vs pc 
I would rather play sunbreak on switch at [email protected] rather than pc [email protected] The freedom that you cant pay


----------



## able1214 (Jul 26, 2022)

Can someone plz make a lib_nx.bin for me with these values:
*"red_sclX": 2.0,
"red_sclY": 2.0,
"red_Auto": false,
"red_AtMaxX": 2.0,
"red_AtMaxY": 2.0,
"red_AtMinX": 2.0,
"red_AtMinY": 2.0,*
 I'm having issue installing mmh3, thanks a lot


----------



## LSDLSDLSDLSD (Jul 26, 2022)

Red_BY said:


> Here's my config. Just a resolution bump without any fluff.
> 
> What's changed:
> - All resolution settings changed to 4. Game has a certain limit, possibly 2.5, after which resolution doesn't increase so 4 should push it to maximum.
> ...


Thanks. I wasn't able to maintain 30fps during battles with this. It might have been my settings in ryujinx. I made a 2.0 version based on the values you changed in your later post.

In case anyone else finds it helpful, here's the files, including json.


----------



## cleanhovbot (Jul 26, 2022)

Racemap said:


> Really the only issue I've been having is with the stuttering. Everything else is working fine but the stutter is annoying. Any way to fix it?


I just want stable cutscenes. Just finished the big Consul fight in Chapter 2 and it really bummed me out how much the cutscene suffered from major fps drops. Probably doesn't help the fight happens during a sandstorm, with the weird fog effect and literally every post processing effect from the fighting mucking things up too. I had to settle for Ryujinx because even though I've been getting generally improved performance from Yuzu it also crashes way more. Ryujinx, despite becoming an utter slideshow sometimes, at least actually powers through it and finishes the cutscene and I know what happens.


----------



## zaku (Jul 26, 2022)

ucupetuks said:


> Yes some people happy lag on shader cache in first playthrough even you can download from other user. Well i think mostly emu user didn't sensitive with their eyes.
> 
> Yes if you play psp vs pc
> I would rather play sunbreak on switch at [email protected] rather than pc [email protected] The freedom that you cant pay


>he actually prefers low quality 
yep that's the fanboy mentality at work here. Not gonna deal with that.


----------



## ucupetuks (Jul 26, 2022)

zaku said:


> >he actually prefers low quality
> yep that's the fanboy mentality at work here. Not gonna deal with that.


Well let me guess, i'm sure you reply on mobile phone right . Best use pc for better view


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 26, 2022)

if people want to emulate thats up to them BUT they have to accept the caveats of emulation. I personally find it illogical to emulate a current Gen device though.


----------



## Astrologia (Jul 26, 2022)

Pointless argument aside...

Has anyone on Switch been able to get settings going without needing max overclocking? Trying to find a sweet spot and the heatwave has me wary of going max.


----------



## DJPAUL1990 (Jul 26, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> enjoy it at 20FPS? this isn't OOT and no clue why people are settling for 20FPS. I literally run it at 30FPS with no issue



It is absolutely ok for me. 

And i dont see any difference between 20fps and 30fps cheats. Only cutscenes works better on 20fps.

And to be honest i never played any 60fps game. So i dont miss anything.

And one more problem is, i dont wanna oc to high because i only play hh and the fan drives me crazy


----------



## cleanhovbot (Jul 26, 2022)

Is it the memory leak that's causing my game to crash so much in cutscenes (I'm using Yuzu EA)? Because it's happening even when I've been playing for only a short while? Is there something I can do to mitigate this? I'm playing in 1x for performance and have the 4x mod from earlier in this thread.


----------



## astherion666 (Jul 26, 2022)

cleanhovbot said:


> Is it the memory leak that's causing my game to crash so much in cutscenes (I'm using Yuzu EA)? Because it's happening even when I've been playing for only a short while? Is there something I can do to mitigate this? I'm playing in 1x for performance and have the 4x mod from earlier in this thread.


All who uses emulation, experience memory leak problem. Smb has 32GB RAM or more, smb make 60GB  pagefile. Need to wait 1st day patch, maybe they solve the problem. 2nd solution: install Memreduct, and set autoclean all memory regions once per 15 minutes + when RAM consumption is around 80%.


----------



## cleanhovbot (Jul 26, 2022)

astherion666 said:


> 2nd solution: install Memreduct, and clean all memory regions once per 15 minutes + when RAM consumption is around 80%.


I'm already doing it. In fact, mine is even more aggressive 10 minutes and over 60%. The thing is gameplay is completely perfect most of the time. Barely any hitches at all. It's the cutscenes that give me issues. Sometimes even really basic ones with text only dialogue. The last time I got a crash in a cutscene the memory wasn't even that high. I feel like somethng else has to be at work here. Is anyone else getting frequent crashes in cutscenes? Because if not it's something I'm doing specifically. I could switch to Ryujinx full time but frankly it has way worse performance. Yuzu works great...until cutscenes hit.


----------



## Khromfire (Jul 26, 2022)

cleanhovbot said:


> I'm already doing it. In fact, mine is even more aggressive 10 minutes and over 60%. The thing is gameplay is completely perfect most of the time. Barely any hitches at all. It's the cutscenes that give me issues. Sometimes even really basic ones with text only dialogue. The last time I got a crash in a cutscene the memory wasn't even that high. I feel like somethng else has to be at work here. Is anyone else getting frequent crashes in cutscenes? Because if not it's something I'm doing specifically. I could switch to Ryujinx full time but frankly it has way worse performance. Yuzu works great...until cutscenes hit.


I had crashed because of 60fps mod. I now just use resmod and never have crashes. I see my ram exhaust to his max after 1 hour of playing, so I restart Yuzu and everything's fine.

I have the normal yuzu, rtx 3080 & i7 8700k.


----------



## Angelito66 (Jul 26, 2022)

Why nobody talk about graphics patch on switch not in emulator, i have good pc too and i like playing on emulator but, if i we have a good patch for the switch, in handled mod like x2 by rasegrator, its just wonderfull, i have x2 on rijuinx ans yuzu with ×3 res + reshade, and believe me, the graphic patch by rasegrator is sooo good


----------



## SwitchMan (Jul 26, 2022)

After 14 hours

I wait for the day one patch 
Very good game !


----------



## Helsionium (Jul 26, 2022)

Has anyone tried whether changing this setting improves image quality?

```
"trans_red_sclX": 0.5 -> 1.0
"trans_red_sclY": 0.5 -> 1.0
```
Sounds like a setting to reduce the rendering resolution of transparency/alpha effects to me. Setting this to 1.0 will likely tank performance on native hardware since the game already seems to be limited by memory bandwidth.

Also, I'm currently trying to bruteforce the settings hashes, but there are a lot of hash collisions which makes it a bit annoying.


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 26, 2022)

Astrologia said:


> Pointless argument aside...
> 
> Has anyone on Switch been able to get settings going without needing max overclocking? Trying to find a sweet spot and the heatwave has me wary of going max.


I've said about 5 times now that max clock is overkill


----------



## masagrator (Jul 26, 2022)

Helsionium said:


> Has anyone tried whether changing this setting improves image quality?
> 
> ```
> "trans_red_sclX": 0.5 -> 1.0
> ...


Yup, murmur3 is not a cryptographic hash because of those collisions. Good luck there. 


deathblade200 said:


> I've said about 5 times now that max clock is overkill


And you will say another 5, and another. Brace yourself.


----------



## TheGuyMadeOfTofu (Jul 26, 2022)

Sooo. Handheld and dock resolutions on hardwere, do we have those specs yet?


----------



## masagrator (Jul 26, 2022)

TheGuyMadeOfTofu said:


> Sooo. Handheld and dock resolutions on hardwere, do we have those specs yet?


Ranges are the same as in previous titles. For actual usage wait for Digital Foundry review


----------



## Otakon273 (Jul 26, 2022)

I have a question. 60spf mod speed up all cutscenes, or only prerendered video ones?


----------



## wielku (Jul 26, 2022)

Otakon273 said:


> I have a question. 60spf mod speed up all cutscenes, or only prerendered video ones?


yeah it actually slows them down every single cutscene, and lock yours game after cutscene is done unless you lock back to 30 fps


----------



## DunArd (Jul 26, 2022)

A little sneak peek, I need to arrive to chapter 2 open world and test a bit more, but the mod is mostly finished:

Comparison


----------



## astherion666 (Jul 26, 2022)

*DunArd*, and no errors? What is your settings, and what about memory leak problem? My game crashes after 1 hour, when showing 99% of used RAM. But pagefile was only 20 gigs. So need to test more with 32-64GB pagefile & agressive memory cleaning policy in Memreduct.


----------



## Armos (Jul 26, 2022)

astherion666 said:


> *DunArd*, and no errors? What is your settings, and what about memory leak problem? My game crashes after 1 hour, when showing 99% of used RAM. But pagefile was only 20 gigs. So need to test more with 32-64GB pagefile & agressive memory cleaning policy in Memreduct.


Have you tried letting Windows manage the pagefile? Also, maybe try setting your only pagefile on a slow HDD, maybe it'll accumulate slower. That's what I'm personally going to test next. Seen mentions of pagefiles getting to 50 gigs+ in 20 minutes, but that's probably paging on a fast NVME drive.


----------



## DunArd (Jul 26, 2022)

astherion666 said:


> *DunArd*, and no errors? What is your settings, and what about memory leak problem? My game crashes after 1 hour, when showing 99% of used RAM. But pagefile was only 20 gigs. So need to test more with 32-64GB pagefile & agressive memory cleaning policy in Memreduct.


Relax, I said that i need to test more, btw, the memory leak is a problem of the emulator with the game, surely we will need to wait for an update to fix it, no mod will be able to fix this internally, much less a graphic mod


----------



## totxxx (Jul 26, 2022)

I will on try hardware docked mod :
XC3_Dynamic_resolution_off
Mcable on samsung g7 1440p
1581/768/1862 OC Settings
30fps vanilla

and  I will let you know

BTW :  if someone here have a complete Xenoblade chronicle definitive edition amd shader pack (vulkan) for yuzu let me know


----------



## astherion666 (Jul 26, 2022)

*Armos*, I've never let Windows manage pagefile, because it leads to crashes in games (OS tries use little ones, 2-3-5GB, or something). And I don't use HDD for games for 7+ years, previously has SATA SSDs, and now NVMe. Even for transfers previously used SSD in external USB3.0 case - much And why need to use HDD? Even has no slot in laptop, and on home PC HDDs - just for collections of files.


----------



## Armos (Jul 26, 2022)

astherion666 said:


> *Armos*, I've never let Windows manage pagefile, *because it leads to crashes in games* (OS tries use little ones, 2-3-5GB, or something). And I don't use HDD for games for 7+ years, previously has SATA SSDs, and now NVMe. Even for transfers previously used SSD in external USB3.0 case - much And why need to use HDD? Even has no slot in laptop, and on home PC HDDs - just for collections of files.


As to the bold, only game I can think of that might crash without enough RAM and a large enough pagefile is Star Citizen. It's fine for any other game to let windows manage OS drive pagefile alone.

Windows dynamically increases the pagefile size as it needs to. It's literally what allows me to play long sessions here without crashing. If I designate a specific, limited size, I'll get a WerFault.exe crash that hangs the entire PC from the memory leak once it fills up the pagefile. My mention of HDD was just an idea, since the pagefile fills quickly, possibly quicker based on drive speed which I'm currently testing. Regardless of pagefile size, it's important to reboot Yuzu to get your drive space that it took, back, as it can eventually fill it up... and _then_ crash.

edit-
Pagefile increases fairly quickly regardless of drive speed, as far as my testing has gone so far. What matters here, is the total amount of writes that your drive has left, or its "life span". For example a 250 GB 850 Evo can write something like 75 TB before it croaks. Having all this rapid writes going on the drive for too long will fill that up far quicker than any other daily task or normal gaming habits. It'll still take a long time (normally years), but it's something to consider.


----------



## zaku (Jul 26, 2022)

cleanhovbot said:


> I'm already doing it. In fact, mine is even more aggressive 10 minutes and over 60%. The thing is gameplay is completely perfect most of the time. Barely any hitches at all. It's the cutscenes that give me issues. Sometimes even really basic ones with text only dialogue. The last time I got a crash in a cutscene the memory wasn't even that high. I feel like somethng else has to be at work here. Is anyone else getting frequent crashes in cutscenes? Because if not it's something I'm doing specifically. I could switch to Ryujinx full time but frankly it has way worse performance. Yuzu works great...until cutscenes hit.


Yes I get cutscene stutter -> crash with yuzu as well. I suggest giving ryujinx another shot. Use emusak to download shader. For me ryujinx loads faster and stutters less with it installed.


----------



## Helsionium (Jul 26, 2022)

Helsionium said:


> Has anyone tried whether changing this setting improves image quality?
> 
> ```
> "trans_red_sclX": 0.5 -> 1.0
> ...


Just in case anyone else was also interested in this: I tried it, but it doesn't work. Increasing these values (I tried 1.0 and 0.75) messes up the screen, the entire screen gets covered in various shades of pink. Disabling "TransReduction" entirely didn't work either. (Tested on native hardware)


----------



## XXeno (Jul 26, 2022)

The stutter in cutscenes has most likely to do with shader recompiling during cutscenes (because we see them first time obviously).
OpenGL is very bad with Yuzu regarding shader, and I guess when Vulkan will be working it will be a way smoother experience during cutscenes.


----------



## VikStrange (Jul 26, 2022)

One day I swear I will find a solution for this stupid lagspike on the controller


----------



## orangpelupa (Jul 26, 2022)

only horizontally scale by 0.5 when gpu usage 99% (or 97%, select whichever you prefer). Instead of scaling both horizontally and vertically.
mostly 30fps stable at 460MHz GPU, with 1600MHz RAM.
only work with docked mode. use ReverseNX-RT.
basically, those with eyes that are not sensitive to horizontal scaling will not be able to easily notice the blur.

scale at 99% GPU usage results in stutter in the first 1-2 seconds of spinning the camera 360 degrees. scale at 97% provide a much more consistent framerate overall.


----------



## jeka467 (Jul 26, 2022)

Maybe it was already answed, but i didn't find it. Does everyone has difference in dock and portable, even though res and sharpness settings are the same? Anyone know how to fix it? XC2 and DE don't have this problem (but they use pretty much same config).  Resolution also doesn't feel the same and anisotropic filtering suffers the most


Spoiler: Images To Compare


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 26, 2022)

jeka467 said:


> XC2 and DE don't have this problem


clearly you have never played the other two games because they behave the same


----------



## masagrator (Jul 26, 2022)

jeka467 said:


> Maybe it was already answed, but i didn't find it. Does everyone has difference in dock and portable, even though res and sharpness settings are the same? Anyone know how to fix it? XC2 and DE don't have this problem (but they use pretty much same config).  Resolution also doesn't feel the same and anisotropic filtering suffers the most
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Images To Compare
> ...


handheld is using tmaaNewUpScale feature that beefs up sharpness significantly. It's not used in docked. 
It's used also in XC2 (there was tremendously bad) and in XCDE (looks way better than in XC2, but still it was a sore in the eye)


----------



## orangpelupa (Jul 26, 2022)

jeka467 said:


> Maybe it was already answed, but i didn't find it. Does everyone has difference in dock and portable, even though res and sharpness settings are the same? Anyone know how to fix it? XC2 and DE don't have this problem (but they use pretty much same config).  Resolution also doesn't feel the same and anisotropic filtering suffers the most
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Images To Compare
> ...



I can't get modded config to work on handheld mode.

I went to the extreme and set minimum at scale x and y to 0.2. On docked mode it's blurry AF, on handheld mode still look the same as usual.

Some commenters a few pages back also says the modded config only work in docked mode. While some others managed to get it to work on docked and handheld mode.


----------



## Angelito66 (Jul 26, 2022)

Sorry masagrator another time for my bad english, i will like playing this game with more sharpness and at 720 p on my handled switch. How i can do that ? I have sysclk oc , reverse nx in mod docked, and put the fonder atmosphere on my sd, nothing change , why? A thousand thanks for tour hello and ypur York.


masagrator said:


> It's used also in XC2 (there was tremendously bad) and in XCDE (looks way better than in XC2, but still it was a sore in the eye)


----------



## jeka467 (Jul 26, 2022)

masagrator said:


> handheld is using tmaaNewUpScale feature that beefs up sharpness significantly. It's not used in docked.
> It's used also in XC2 (there was tremendously bad) and in XCDE (looks way better than in XC2, but still it was a sore in the eye)


Yeah I read that, but it seems turning it off doesn't do much.


deathblade200 said:


> clearly you have never played the other two games because they behave the same


I did beat both of them with @masagrator docked config on both. You can even see that there is no difference in 2, unlike I showed in 3


Spoiler: XC2 comparison










 The clocks are the same, but same settings in 3 and it still looks quite bad, even on max clocks. Looks like the only way is to play with reverseNX


----------



## jeka467 (Jul 26, 2022)

orangpelupa said:


> I can't get modded config to work on handheld mode.
> 
> I went to the extreme and set minimum at scale x and y to 0.2. On docked mode it's blurry AF, on handheld mode still look the same as usual.
> 
> Some commenters a few pages back also says the modded config only work in docked mode. While some others managed to get it to work on docked and handheld mode.


Huh. I tried that now and it looks in gameplay the resolution doesn't change, but in cutscences this setting works. In event theatre i get 0.2 resolution, but in gameplay it's normal. Now it's even more strange to me. Maybe one of the unnamed settings sets portable resolution?


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 26, 2022)

jeka467 said:


> Yeah I read that, but it seems turning it off doesn't do much.
> 
> I did beat both of them with @masagrator docked config on both. You can even see that there is no difference in 2, unlike I showed in 3
> 
> ...


I can absolutely see the difference in those pics they arn't the same its just more of a minor difference


----------



## Red_BY (Jul 26, 2022)

Digital Foundry Tech Review


----------



## masagrator (Jul 26, 2022)

If someone is interested, to first post added comments which settings with high probability are not read or overriden by other setting based on REing code.


----------



## orangpelupa (Jul 26, 2022)

masagrator said:


> If someone is interested, to first post added comments which settings with high probability are not read or overriden by other setting based on REing code.



Interesting that red auto is read. But it seems to do nothing


----------



## masagrator (Jul 26, 2022)

orangpelupa said:


> Interesting that red auto is read. But it seems to do nothing


Welp, it's read to some struct in heap, but it doesn't mean it's read from struct.  

For this I need debugger. And I don't have game to begin with.


----------



## zaku (Jul 26, 2022)

Emulator upscaling glitch was never fixed for XC2 right?


----------



## DunArd (Jul 26, 2022)

Ooookay, let's go!

After XC1DE and XC2/Torna, I bring you... ¡*DunArd's preset for Xenoblade Chronicles 3*!

*Updated presets with IPS patch for 1.1.0 update.
Updated presets to v1.1 (and mostly final update)

Introduction*
All presets have mostly the same settings, the only changes between one and the other is ColReduction (false for emulator), resolution scaling and antialiasing sharpness.

To avoid comments out of context or destructive criticism as has happened before with a certain user: I share these presets for personal taste and for whoever wants to enjoy them, at no time do I specify that they are the best they will find or that my settings are the only valid ones. They are adjustments made from my personal experience, arranged to my liking and optimized to the level that Nintendo Switch can support.

These are the *general JSON settings*, whoever wants to edit it for their own benefit or research is free to do so.


> {
> "tonemap": true,
> "ssao": true,
> "bloom": true,
> ...



*Common features:*
- Better shadows with greater distance and quality
- Antialiasing revamped, now more efficient, ported from my older XC1 and XC2 settings.
- Better resolution with their respective improvements in the LOD, terrain and vegetation (they are linked to the internal resolution of the game)
- Slightly tweaked colours in bloom, shadows and clouds for better environment
- Performance mostly reach 30 FPS in larger areas, battles and cutscenes if you overclock CPU/GPU/RAM to:


> Portable Preset: 1582/460/1600MHz
> Dock Preset: 1582/768/1600MHz
> Emulators Preset: In Yuzu or Ryujinx set x1 scaling to avoid graphical glitches



*Installation:*
- Unzip and drop Atmosphere folder in the MicroSD root for Switch.
- Unzip and drop romfs folder in "_...\AppData\Roaming\yuzu\load\010074F013262000\Config", _create "exefs" folder and drop .ips file in_ "...\AppData\Roaming\yuzu\load\010074F013262000\Config" for *Yuzu*_
- Unzip and drop contents and exefs_patches folders in _"...\AppData\Roaming\Ryujinx\mods"_ for _*Ryujinx *_

*Comparison screenshots* (Vanilla vs Portable Preset):


> https://imgsli.com/MTE4NTk3





> https://imgsli.com/MTE4NTk5



*Portable JSON settings:*


> "ColReduction": true,
> "AA_Sharpness": 16.0,
> "red_sclX": 0.85,
> "red_sclY": 0.95,
> ...



*Dock JSON settings:*


> "ColReduction": true,
> "AA_Sharpness": 64.0,
> "red_sclX": 0.90,
> "red_sclY": 1.00,
> ...



*Emulators JSON settings:*


> "ColReduction": false,
> "AA_Sharpness": 128.0,
> "red_sclX": 1.00,
> "red_sclY": 1.00,
> ...



I hope you enjoy it


----------



## StonersKnight (Jul 26, 2022)

Thanks to masagrator.. Great thread. 

Had a lot of trouble the last day getting a stable yuzu experience.. so far running quality mod with 60fps cheat I found on a certain youtube channel on EA 2862 with no more freezes using the 30/60 fps toggle. Overall a decent enough experience restarting after about 2 hours to prevent memory leak issue..


Thank you to the contributors here.


----------



## TrixNiiSama (Jul 26, 2022)

DunArd said:


> Ooookay, let's go!
> 
> After XC1DE and XC2/Torna, I bring you... ¡*DunArd's preset for Xenoblade Chronicles 3*!
> 
> ...


What did you change to have a better LOD and more vegetation ?


----------



## jeka467 (Jul 26, 2022)

DunArd said:


> Ooookay, let's go!
> 
> After XC1DE and XC2/Torna, I bring you... ¡*DunArd's preset for Xenoblade Chronicles 3*!
> 
> ...


It would be nice if you can share Json file of your config


----------



## cobjak (Jul 26, 2022)

DunArd said:


> Ooookay, let's go!
> 
> After XC1DE and XC2/Torna, I bring you... ¡*DunArd's preset for Xenoblade Chronicles 3*!
> 
> ...


I need to play more to see the difference with other config but thank you so much!!!

Did you put the resolution at the maximum ? If not could you make a maximum res version for those who don't care about fps?

(for switch users because every one seems to work on emulation )


----------



## DunArd (Jul 26, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> What did you change to have a better LOD and more vegetation ?


Principally resolution, it happens also in XC2, when you increase the internal resolution it enhances the overall quality: vegetation, terrain, LOD...



jeka467 said:


> It would be nice if you can share Json file of your config


Yep, I'll do it tomorrow, I recently finished working and now I want to relax playing 



cobjak said:


> I need to play more to see the difference with other config but thank you so much!!!
> 
> Did you put the resolution at the maximum ? If not could you make a maximum res version for those who don't care about fps?
> 
> (for switch users because every one seems to work on emulation )


Yep, I have prepared a configuration mainly to play with higher GPU clocks or with lower performance, I'll upload it tomorrow


----------



## Angelito66 (Jul 26, 2022)

DunArd said:


> Ooook, allons-y !
> 
> Après XC1DE et XC2/Torna, je vous propose... ¡ *Le preset de DunArd pour Xenoblade Chronicles 3* !
> 
> ...


----------



## totxxx (Jul 26, 2022)

DunArd said:


> Principally resolution, it happens also in XC2, when you increase the internal resolution it enhances the overall quality: vegetation, terrain, LOD...
> 
> 
> Yep, I'll do it tomorrow, I recently finished working and now I want to relax playing
> ...


you're the man ! many thanks for your amaing work ! can you also make a config for switch docked with maximum settings for stable 30 fps and oc setting ? many thanks in advance, hace a nice relax time you derserve it


----------



## Angelito66 (Jul 26, 2022)

DunArd said:


> Principally resolution, it happens also in XC2, when you increase the internal resolution it enhances the overall quality: vegetation, terrain, LOD...
> 
> 
> Yep, I'll do it tomorrow, I recently finished working and now I want to relax playing
> ...


Nothing work for me i dont understand why... put the file un the Sd card, reverse nx docked, sysclk oc... no better resolution no sharper...


----------



## Angelito66 (Jul 26, 2022)

DunArd said:


> Principally resolution, it happens also in XC2, when you increase the internal resolution it enhances the overall quality: vegetation, terrain, LOD...
> 
> 
> Yep, I'll do it tomorrow, I recently finished working and now I want to relax playing
> ...


Nothing work for me i dont understand why... put the file un the Sd card, reverse nx docked, sysclk oc... no better resolution no sharper...


----------



## cleanhovbot (Jul 26, 2022)

StonersKnight said:


> Thanks to masagrator.. Great thread.
> 
> Had a lot of trouble the last day getting a stable yuzu experience.. so far running quality mod with 60fps cheat I found on a certain youtube channel on EA 2862 with no more freezes using the 30/60 fps toggle. Overall a decent enough experience restarting after about 2 hours to prevent memory leak issue..
> 
> ...


Doesn't the 60 fps cheat ruin cutscenes and make people move at double speed?


----------



## Tanzeel (Jul 26, 2022)

StonersKnight said:


> Thanks to masagrator.. Great thread.
> 
> Had a lot of trouble the last day getting a stable yuzu experience.. so far running quality mod with 60fps cheat I found on a certain youtube channel on EA 2862 with no more freezes using the 30/60 fps toggle. Overall a decent enough experience restarting after about 2 hours to prevent memory leak issue..
> 
> ...


can you guide about how to do 60fps and what are the contents of quality mod?


----------



## Tanzeel (Jul 26, 2022)

StonersKnight said:


> Thanks to masagrator.. Great thread.
> 
> Had a lot of trouble the last day getting a stable yuzu experience.. so far running quality mod with 60fps cheat I found on a certain youtube channel on EA 2862 with no more freezes using the 30/60 fps toggle. Overall a decent enough experience restarting after about 2 hours to prevent memory leak issue..
> 
> ...


can you guide about how to do 60fps and what are the contents of quality mod?
may be pm or share youtube channel link


----------



## xziino (Jul 26, 2022)

Besides this forum is there a discord server for all this? And if so could any1 maybe drop an invite? 

Furthermore, anyone got a decent 2x setup for yuzu? That would be very appreciated as well!


----------



## Medel87 (Jul 26, 2022)

DunArd said:


> Yep, I have prepared a configuration mainly to play with higher GPU clocks or with lower performance, I'll upload it tomorrow


Waiting for that, I want to try it, thanks


----------



## Tanzeel (Jul 26, 2022)

Tanzeel said:


> can you guide about how to do 60fps and what are the contents of quality mod?
> may be pm or share youtube channel link


never mind found it
i am using x3 res and 60fps mod getting flat 60 fps so far
testing x4 res now


----------



## Tanzeel (Jul 26, 2022)

i have tested both x3 and x4 res mod with 60 fps
x3 i am getting flat 60fps in fighting and open world
x4 i am getting 57-60fps 
if any one want i can upload the mods here.
using yuzu opengl res scale x1 gpu acc high


----------



## totxxx (Jul 26, 2022)

Tanzeel said:


> never mind found it
> i am using x3 res and 60fps mod getting flat 60 fps so far
> testing x4 res now


Can you share it with settings in emulator  please?  Did you have also a shader pack? Thanks


----------



## DJPAUL1990 (Jul 26, 2022)

DunArd said:


> Ooookay, let's go!
> 
> After XC1DE and XC2/Torna, I bring you... ¡*DunArd's preset for Xenoblade Chronicles 3*!
> 
> ...



Thank you so much. Is good to see there are people who cares about the switch and not only emulators.

Your config is definitely the best fps performing config out there and cutscene works like a charm

But the config from ShinRaikdou that cobjak shared with us on page 15 is sharper (resolution better)

So now if someone can combine these twos, that would be the ultimate config


----------



## Tanzeel (Jul 26, 2022)

totxxx said:


> Can you share it with settings in emulator  please?  Did you have also a shader pack? Thanks


no i have no shader pack
settings everything default 
just check yuzu res scaler should be x1 720p


----------



## Red_BY (Jul 26, 2022)

I've been experimenting with configs on emulators and discovered some weird things.
Firstly resolution parameters don't work at all! Simply disabling "ColReduction" bumps resolution significantly on emulators but actual resolution settings don't do anything. Simply set emulator to 1X resolution and test configs, 2.0, 3.0, 4.0, they all look the same. I didn't try going below 1.0 so not sure if lowering res maybe works. Also I noticed that with "ColReduction"disabled emulators can actually use their scaling options, otherwise it's just a blocky mess. Still not perfect as there are artifacts, I'd say 4X is the one with least issues but it's insanely demanding. Also I noticed that Ryujinx fares better at upscaling.
And one more, regardless of config settings cutscenes always go back to 720p, even with "ColReduction" disabled. Which is a bummer since game looks pretty good otherwise. Cutscenes also scale flawlessly using emulators scaling options.
Basically "ColReduction" is a cursed setting and I would really like to know what it actually does. And if anyone can confirm my speculations it would be nice.


----------



## totxxx (Jul 26, 2022)

Tanzeel said:


> no i have no shader pack
> settings everything default
> just check yuzu res scaler should be x1 720p


Many thanks i will give a try


----------



## cleanhovbot (Jul 26, 2022)

Tanzeel said:


> i have tested both x3 and x4 res mod with 60 fps
> x3 i am getting flat 60fps in fighting and open world
> x4 i am getting 57-60fps
> if any one want i can upload the mods here.
> using yuzu opengl res scale x1 gpu acc high


Now how do cutscenes look?


----------



## StonersKnight (Jul 26, 2022)

Tanzeel said:


> can you guide about how to do 60fps and what are the contents of quality mod?


I don't think I'm allowed to post links but if you check on youtube for the channel Michael Chen he has a video from 1 day ago with instructions and files to download. He has it set somehow that using L+A and L+B on your controller will toggle 30fps and 60fps. It is true that cutscenes break and freeze/black out before ending at 60fps however his mod allows a toggle to 30fps during cutscenes without slowing them down.


----------



## Tanzeel (Jul 26, 2022)

cleanhovbot said:


> Now how do cutscenes look?


i didnt check cutscenes but these r updated mods when a cutscene starts press L+A emulator will be locked to 30 fps and cut scene will be fine
after cutscene press L+B and emu will unlock to 60fps


----------



## xziino (Jul 26, 2022)

I hope as well that the cutscenes will work better soon


----------



## Massaion (Jul 26, 2022)

Red_BY said:


> I've been experimenting with configs on emulators and discovered some weird things.
> Firstly resolution parameters don't work at all! Simply disabling "ColReduction" bumps resolution significantly on emulators but actual resolution settings don't do anything. Simply set emulator to 1X resolution and test configs, 2.0, 3.0, 4.0, they all look the same. I didn't try going below 1.0 so not sure if lowering res maybe works. Also I noticed that with "ColReduction"disabled emulators can actually use their scaling options, otherwise it's just a blocky mess. Still not perfect as there are artifacts, I'd say 4X is the one with least issues but it's insanely demanding. Also I noticed that Ryujinx fares better at upscaling.
> And one more, regardless of config settings cutscenes always go back to 720p, even with "ColReduction" disabled. Which is a bummer since game looks pretty good otherwise. Cutscenes also scale flawlessly using emulators scaling options.
> Basically "ColReduction" is a cursed setting and I would really like to know what it actually does. And if anyone can confirm my speculations it would be nice.


I've pretty much come to the same conclusion. Both the 3x and 4x configs look pretty much the same during gameplay. The emulator rescaler does work just like you've said but the artifact becomes worse and worse until 4x but that is too demanding for any hardware to maintain a clean 30 fps  (I've got 15-20 fps on 3080 in a more demanding area). Ryujinx scales better with less artifact, very much playable at 2x in terms of image quality, but the stutter is constant which is also a no for me. I'm not sure about the cutscene rescaling.

Also, I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned this but some of the effects in the game is missing on Yuzu. I'm not sure how much this apply to but the obvious one is the one scene during the prologue when all the casts seemingly look around at nothing, but if you go watch the trailer there will be firefly-like particle effects in that scene. I've not test far enough on Ryujinx to see whether this is also an issue on it.


----------



## OldManKain (Jul 26, 2022)

Red_BY said:


> I've been experimenting with configs on emulators and discovered some weird things.
> Firstly resolution parameters don't work at all! Simply disabling "ColReduction" bumps resolution significantly on emulators but actual resolution settings don't do anything. Simply set emulator to 1X resolution and test configs, 2.0, 3.0, 4.0, they all look the same. I didn't try going below 1.0 so not sure if lowering res maybe works. Also I noticed that with "ColReduction"disabled emulators can actually use their scaling options, otherwise it's just a blocky mess. Still not perfect as there are artifacts, I'd say 4X is the one with least issues but it's insanely demanding. Also I noticed that Ryujinx fares better at upscaling.
> And one more, regardless of config settings cutscenes always go back to 720p, even with "ColReduction" disabled. Which is a bummer since game looks pretty good otherwise. Cutscenes also scale flawlessly using emulators scaling options.
> Basically "ColReduction" is a cursed setting and I would really like to know what it actually does. And if anyone can confirm my speculations it would be nice.


About 235 of the cutscenes are Pre-Rendered  NVdec 720p webm video's,  I've noticed that with in-engine cutscenes the Scaling does work with ColReduction false.


----------



## Tanzeel (Jul 26, 2022)

Massaion said:


> I've pretty much come to the same conclusion. Both the 3x and 4x configs look pretty much the same during gameplay. The emulator rescaler does work just like you've said but the artifact becomes worse and worse until 4x but that is too demanding for any hardware to maintain a clean 30 fps  (I've got 15-20 fps on 3080 in a more demanding area). Ryujinx scales better with less artifact, very much playable at 2x in terms of image quality, but the stutter is constant which is also a no for me. I'm not sure about the cutscene rescaling.
> 
> Also, I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned this but some of the effects in the game is missing on Yuzu. I'm not sure how big this is but the obvious one is the one scene during the prologue when all the casts seemingly look around at nothing, but if you go watch the trailer there will be firefly-like particle effects in that scene. I've not test far enough on Ryujinx to see whether this is also an issue on it.


in ryujinx my performance is so bad also ryujinx is blurry
yuzu on the other hand i m getting 60fps though i tested very little 
using ryzen 5600x rtx 3080


----------



## Red_BY (Jul 26, 2022)

OldManKain said:


> About 235 of the cutscenes are Pre-Rendered  NVdec 720p webm video's,  I've noticed that with in-engine cutscenes the Scaling does work with ColReduction false.


By scaling do you mean emulator scaling or config scaling? Because emulator does work while config reverts to 720p. At the very beginning there are bunch of cutscenes after first few battles and all of them are in engine but they don't scale at all on my setup.


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Jul 26, 2022)

DunArd said:


> Ooookay, let's go!
> 
> After XC1DE and XC2/Torna, I bring you... ¡*DunArd's preset for Xenoblade Chronicles 3*!
> 
> ...


Can you make 60 fps enable?


----------



## OldManKain (Jul 26, 2022)

Red_BY said:


> By scaling do you mean emulator scaling or config scaling? Because emulator does work while config reverts to 720p. At the very beginning there are bunch of cutscenes after first few battles and all of them are in engine but they don't scale at all on my setup.


Almost all those cutscenes in the beginning battle are Pre-rendered that transition to in-game at the end of it. You can check this just by extracting the romfs, all cutscenes will be in the video folder. With the in game cutscenes you can set it so you have to press A to continue if you would like to test this.   Also for some reason XC3 uses shaders during Pre-rendered cutscenes for some effects so it gives the illusion that they are in-game when they are actually pre-rendered.


----------



## themosteve (Jul 26, 2022)

any best setting for 1785 921 1600 nintendo switch users??


----------



## Red_BY (Jul 26, 2022)

OldManKain said:


> Almost all those cutscenes in the beginning battle are Pre-rendered that transition to in-game at the end of it. You can check this just by extracting the romfs, all cutscenes will be in the video folder. With the in game cutscenes you can set it so you have to press A to continue if you would like to test this.   Also for some reason XC3 uses shaders during Pre-rendered cutscenes for some effects so it gives the illusion that they are in-game when they are actually pre-rendered.


Here's a comparison, one is default resolution and the other is 3X. It's clearly in engine and not prerendered.







Also damn they look good.


----------



## OldManKain (Jul 26, 2022)

Red_BY said:


> Here's a comparison, one is default resolution and the other is 3X. It's clearly in engine and not prerendered.
> View attachment 319705View attachment 319706
> 
> Also damn they look good.


Oh that? scaling on emulators is broken You have to keep it at 1x, that is something emudevs will have to fix.


----------



## redflamingolingo (Jul 26, 2022)

Tanzeel said:


> i have tested both x3 and x4 res mod with 60 fps
> x3 i am getting flat 60fps in fighting and open world
> x4 i am getting 57-60fps
> if any one want i can upload the mods here.
> using yuzu opengl res scale x1 gpu acc high



There is a x3 and x4 res mod available that doesn't cause any black lines? Could you direct me to this please?


----------



## redflamingolingo (Jul 26, 2022)

Tanzeel said:


> i have tested both x3 and x4 res mod with 60 fps
> x3 i am getting flat 60fps in fighting and open world
> x4 i am getting 57-60fps
> if any one want i can upload the mods here.
> using yuzu opengl res scale x1 gpu acc high



Nevermind! I see you posted this! 

Does the 60 fps cause double speed as well?


----------



## AlineP (Jul 26, 2022)

I don't understand. Is this for Switch?


----------



## PhiZero (Jul 26, 2022)

To all the people complaining that resolution values don't do anything:

This is because they max out at 2.0 (or 2.5?). 3.0 and 4.0 will not do a thing. They _do_ work, you're just not using it right.


----------



## Red_BY (Jul 26, 2022)

PhiZero said:


> To all the people complaining that resolution values don't do anything:
> 
> This is because they max out at 2.0 (or 2.5?). 3.0 and 4.0 will not do a thing. They _do_ work, you're just not using it right.


I just tested and saw no difference between stock resolution with ColReduction disabled and config set to 2.5 with ColReduction also disabled. I have a 4K monitor so low resolution is extremely obvious so unless I'm doing something wrong it just doesn't work. Also cutscenes just run at 720p regardless, you can easily tell because subtitles become more pixelated. Just disable ColReduction without touching any other setting and resolution bump will be obvious, res settings just do nothing in that case. I really have no idea how that all works but hopefully someone will figure it out.


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Jul 26, 2022)

Tanzeel said:


> never mind found it
> i am using x3 res and 60fps mod getting flat 60 fps so far
> testing x4 res now


How you get 60 fps? and where is this x3 or x4 res?


----------



## PhiZero (Jul 26, 2022)

Red_BY said:


> I just tested and saw no difference between stock resolution with ColReduction disabled and config set to 2.5 with ColReduction also disabled.



Yes, well, like I said. You're not using it right. ColReduction interferes with the resolution scaling. Disabling that does all sorts of weird things. I know it gives the most drastic change right now, but ideally we'd be figuring out how to get a clean and higher resolution image _without_ disabling that.


----------



## Tanzeel (Jul 26, 2022)

redflamingolingo said:


> Nevermind! I see you posted this!
> 
> Does the 60 fps cause double speed as well?


i got a few fps drop like 55 57 but didnt feel game speeding up.


----------



## Tanzeel (Jul 26, 2022)

Chrisssj2 said:


> How you get 60 fps? and where is this x3 or x4 res?


i have uploaded a mod few comments back check them.


----------



## Searing (Jul 26, 2022)

I set my page file to 100GB in windows, and used the 4x res mod with the 60fps mod, zero crashes with EA 2863, just set your fps to 30fps by pressing left bumper plus A or B for every cinematic, thanks guys for getting it working perfectly for me (downloaded mod from Michael Chen yuzu youtube video)


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Jul 27, 2022)

Tanzeel said:


> i have uploaded a mod few comments back check them.


Thanks. where do you place the files on the switch?


----------



## redflamingolingo (Jul 27, 2022)

Is there anything more I need to do to use the 60 fps mod with Yuzu? I put it with the resmod, which works, and it is showing as a mod in config in Yuzu. But the fps is still locked at 30 fps.


----------



## redflamingolingo (Jul 27, 2022)

Chrisssj2 said:


> Thanks. where do you place the files on the switch?


I believe this mod is only for PC emulators. Switch is unable to do 60 fps in this game?


----------



## redflamingolingo (Jul 27, 2022)

Searing said:


> I set my page file to 100GB in windows, and used the 4x res mod with the 60fps mod, zero crashes with EA 2863, just set your fps to 30fps by pressing left bumper plus A or B for every cinematic, thanks guys for getting it working perfectly for me (downloaded mod from Michael Chen yuzu youtube video)


Do I need to press left bumper and A to activate the mod when the game launches? I put the mod in with resmod in my folder, and resmod works, but the 60 fps doesn't work.

Edit: Sorry, the answer is yes, and I should have tried it before posting....


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Jul 27, 2022)

redflamingolingo said:


> I believe this mod is only for PC emulators. Switch is unable to do 60 fps in this game?


If that is true. I would like to see just how much fps it can gain. Hence my question where to put the files.


----------



## Forcevapour (Jul 27, 2022)

redflamingolingo said:


> Do I need to press left bumper and A to activate the mod when the game launches? I put the mod in with resmod in my folder, and resmod works, but the 60 fps doesn't work.
> 
> Edit: Sorry, the answer is yes, and I should have tried it before posting....


Does this mod actually hold 60fps? I struggle hitting 30fps in ryujinx (yuzu doesn't even load)

Running a 3090 and 5900x


----------



## redflamingolingo (Jul 27, 2022)

Forcevapour said:


> Does this mod actually hold 60fps? I struggle hitting 30fps in ryujinx (yuzu doesn't even load)
> 
> Running a 3090 and 5900x


Not for me running 1x on emulation with the standard resmod. I've locked the framerate to 45fps.

3090 ti here.


----------



## Xanderson (Jul 27, 2022)

people are probably having issues with the 60fps code since it's a cheat and not an actual mod. most of the 60 fps cheat suck since they just play the game at 2x speed instead of true 60fps. But impatience always gets post flooded with that. but back to the actual post topic. has anyone had any luck with messing with tmaa settings (I think those gave me decent results wit DE but I can't remember since It's been 2 years, no luck on this game though) since apparently we do not wan't to disable ColReduction? I agree that it seems to cause issues because anytime I disable it, regardless of changes I've made fps is usually 25-28 unless I'm looking at the ground. Leaving it enabled keeps everything locked 30fps on ryujinx. so hopefully we can sort out the settings chain to actually adjust all the settings together


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 27, 2022)

if you want to see some acid trip looking shit set
"trans_red_sclX": 1.0,
  "trans_red_sclY": 1.0,

if you set them to 0.1 instead then you can see materials through the ground

also if you set the resolution above 1.0 you are going to see a lot of what I'm just going to call glares in battle such as basically duplicates of the blue lines


----------



## Defaul (Jul 27, 2022)

Hello! I've seen configs for Emulators and Handheld Mode. Are there any good configs for Docked? Sorry if I missed it.


----------



## UnderDev (Jul 27, 2022)

v1.1.0 of the game is out.


----------



## Defaul (Jul 27, 2022)

I'm curious, did reviewers only get to play on version 1.0.0?


----------



## zllqwe001 (Jul 27, 2022)

masagrator said:


> You don't have correct version of Python.
> If you don't know about setting environment, uninstall current version of Python and next install the newest one.
> If you did install newest one already, it means you have more than one version of Python installed and the old one takes precedence over new one. Uninstall old one





masagrator said:


> You don't have correct version of Python.
> If you don't know about setting environment, uninstall current version of Python and next install the newest one.
> If you did install newest one already, it means you have more than one version of Python installed and the old one takes precedence over new one. Uninstall old one


I have a mistake in requirementython 3.10+,now it was useful,thanks for you help


----------



## cleanhovbot (Jul 27, 2022)

UnderDev said:


> v1.1.0 of the game is out.


I've seen a few people report this but haven't actually seen it anywhere.


----------



## able1214 (Jul 27, 2022)

Version 1.1.0 patch notes:

- Added support for Expansion Pass (DLC volume 1 available now)
- Fixed several minor issues to improve gameplay.


----------



## zllqwe001 (Jul 27, 2022)

MarkM said:


> From the guy who created working mod:
> "The decrypted files were shared on *gbatemp*. I just found and fixed the bugged values so disabling dynamic res worked. Haven't posted it on any other websites."


Can you tell me it need GPU and memory Overclocking,and How much is it


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 27, 2022)

zllqwe001 said:


> Can you tell me it need GPU and memory Overclocking,and How much is it


its a ColReduction set to false edit so it won't work on switch. the guy is just overselling his "skills"


----------



## UnderDev (Jul 27, 2022)

cleanhovbot said:


> I've seen a few people report this but haven't actually seen it anywhere.


saw it at the same place that had the base first


----------



## vonovon (Jul 27, 2022)

masagrator said:


> Sorry for posting previously thread with wrong informations. Now everything seems to be working.
> 
> Mod is using patch file that was based on Next Method from XC2 thread to get config working outside of ard.
> Graphics settings are stored in binary file, so script is necessary to convert it up back to bin file.
> ...


how do i know if my edit is successful? i tried editing it but the din file modification date didnt change. im not getting any errors when i double click libnxtobin.py but it somehow doesnt work. i tried removing the existing bin file inside atmosphere and ran the script again. its no converting the edited json file to inside the atmosphere folder, it just somehow ends up empty


----------



## XXeno (Jul 27, 2022)

redflamingolingo said:


> Not for me running 1x on emulation with the standard resmod. I've locked the framerate to 45fps.
> 
> 3090 ti here.


Yeah the game performance absolutely tanks when you reach chapter 2 with the bigger map and the many monsters on the map during combat if you have any kind of resmod activated.

ryzen 5600x, 3070.


----------



## totxxx (Jul 27, 2022)

able1214 said:


> View attachment 319737
> 
> Version 1.1.0 patch notes:
> 
> ...


Hello, where this screenshot come from?


----------



## totxxx (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## masagrator (Jul 27, 2022)

welp, before anybody who doesn't know how exefs patches work starts whining - until I update patch, your configs won't work on 1.1.0. 

already got exefs btw.


----------



## stupidshit (Jul 27, 2022)

totxxx said:


> View attachment 319749View attachment 319750View attachment 319751


Where did you get the update mate?


----------



## totxxx (Jul 27, 2022)

masagrator said:


> welp, before anybody who doesn't know how exefs patches starts whining - until I update patch, your configs won't work on 1.1.0.
> 
> already got exefs btw.


i can confirm mod are gone on 1.1.0


----------



## totxxx (Jul 27, 2022)

stupidshit said:


> Where did you get the update mate?


check your mp


----------



## fmxc (Jul 27, 2022)

totxxx said:


> check your mp


can you share bro?


----------



## StonersKnight (Jul 27, 2022)

totxxx said:


> check your mp


please share


----------



## totxxx (Jul 27, 2022)

StonersKnight said:


> please share


I think we can't share it in public forum, it still piracy i think


----------



## able1214 (Jul 27, 2022)

Is the 1st dlc out too?


----------



## masagrator (Jul 27, 2022)

able1214 said:


> Is the 1st dlc out too?


1st DLC will be released on 29th

According to tinfoil.io it's 43 MB, so it has romfs partition content it seems.


----------



## able1214 (Jul 27, 2022)

masagrator said:


> 1st DLC will be released on 29th


Then how's the 1st update already out? Isn't it supposed to be relaesed the same time as 1st dlc?


----------



## masagrator (Jul 27, 2022)

able1214 said:


> Then how's the 1st update already out? Isn't it supposed to be relaesed the same time as 1st dlc?


You are checking for updates on eshop or in home menu?

You can't get DLC until it's released on eshop.


----------



## cleanhovbot (Jul 27, 2022)

So would it honestly be better to keeping playing 1.0 until the Resmods are updated?


----------



## cleanhovbot (Jul 27, 2022)

So would it honestly be better to keeping playing 1.0 until the Resmods are updated?


----------



## masagrator (Jul 27, 2022)

cleanhovbot said:


> So would it honestly be better to keeping playing 1.0 until the Resmods are updated?


Patch is already done, but I am waiting for someone from my testers to confirm it's working.


----------



## DolphinPussy (Jul 27, 2022)

cleanhovbot said:


> So would it honestly be better to keeping playing 1.0 until the Resmods are updated?


I mean, unless there are massive bug/perf fixes then I'd say yes.


----------



## totxxx (Jul 27, 2022)

masagrator said:


> Patch is already done, but I am waiting for someone from my testers to confirm it's working.


send in mp i can make test on yuzu if i can help


----------



## TelepathX (Jul 27, 2022)

Anyone can confirm if the memory leak via emulation has been adressed on the new 1.1.0 patch?


----------



## tet666 (Jul 27, 2022)

TelepathX said:


> Anyone can confirm if the memory leak via emulation has been adressed on the new 1.1.0 patch?



No not at all because this is not really an issue on real hardware, it's pretty much only in emulators.
I'm playing the game on Switch for a while now once even  for 6h straight and memory usage has been completely stable, never hit the 4GB limit and there were no sudden framedrops. Digital Foundry didn't mention it either when they did mention the memory leak in 2, so I'm guessing it's the emulator's fault somehow.

I would not even expect them to fix it, the emu devs have to look in to it which could take a while.


----------



## godstriker8 (Jul 27, 2022)

I hate having to compile shaders in OpenGL, so I'm sticking with the Switch version for this game. 

The resolution downgrade bothered me at first, but I don't notice it as much after playing for a bit.


----------



## lucky (Jul 27, 2022)

“更新ver1.1.0升级档后画质Mod补丁失效”
方法壹：
（1），exefs文件夹里面的ips补丁失效，改用以下
（2），romfs文件夹不变，用你原来自己的

ips补丁相同位置处新建1.1.0.pchtxt，电脑记事本方式打开，复制以下内容：
@nsobid-16F4915DF864674DFD6BE2EB7298E3FC25ABBBA4

# Xenoblade Chronicles 3  [010074F013262000] v1.1.0 - Use Graphics Patch

@flag print_values
@flag offset_shift 0x100

// stream dumpbin lib_nx

@enabled
011AD208 73747265616D2F64756D7062696E
@stop

@masagrator
@sweet




方法贰
（1）用此处金手指，加上你原来画质Mod补丁的romfs文件夹
TID：010074F013262000
BID：16F4915DF864674D.txt
[调用画质补丁 v1.1.0]
080B0000 011AD208 642F6D61 65727473
080B0000 011AD210 6C2F6E69 62706D75

（2），如果全部两种方法都不能生效，耐心等@masagrator大佬的正式更新


----------



## totxxx (Jul 27, 2022)

godstriker8 said:


> I hate having to compile shaders in OpenGL, so I'm sticking with the Switch version for this game.
> 
> The resolution downgrade bothered me at first, but I don't notice it as much after playing for a bit.


try some mods on switch with mclassic if you play on docked mod it help a lot 
also if you have a complete vulkan shader cache for XC DE it would be very appreciate !


----------



## lzanchin (Jul 27, 2022)

totxxx said:


> check your mp


Hey mate, would you please mp me as well? Cheers


----------



## astherion666 (Jul 27, 2022)

Can someone provide link (maybe pm) to 1.1.0 patch? Will test it on Yuzu


----------



## DunArd (Jul 27, 2022)

Preset updated with JSON info and added Preset Maxed Out for people that want to play in lower performance or overclock a lot 

https://gbatemp.net/threads/xenoblade-chronicles-3-graphics-settings.615901/post-9891927


----------



## Lyzard (Jul 27, 2022)

Game is blurry as hell in docked mode.. any way to improve this on switch? We were able to do it in xc definitive edition before


----------



## xziino (Jul 27, 2022)

DunArd said:


> Preset updated with JSON info and added Preset Maxed Out for people that want to play in lower performance or overclock a lot
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/xenoblade-chronicles-3-graphics-settings.615901/post-9891927


do you by any chance have a working version for yuzu as well or just made for switch?


----------



## totxxx (Jul 27, 2022)

DunArd said:


> Preset updated with JSON info and added Preset Maxed Out for people that want to play in lower performance or overclock a lot
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/xenoblade-chronicles-3-graphics-settings.615901/post-9891927


many thanks ! is it stable at 30 fps with oc ? and its compatible with 1.1.0 update ? thanks dude.


----------



## masagrator (Jul 27, 2022)

astherion666 said:


> Can someone provide link (maybe pm) to 1.1.0 patch? Will test it on Yuzu


Try to do it here and wait patiently for banhammer.


----------



## DunArd (Jul 27, 2022)

xziino said:


> do you by any chance have a working version for yuzu as well or just made for switch?


I could make a preset for Yuzu, but I don't emulate so I'd upload without testing it.


totxxx said:


> many thanks ! is it stable at 30 fps with oc ? and its compatible with 1.1.0 update ? thanks dude.


Unleast in large areas and unknown places that are in advanced scenery, is it optimized to reach 25-30 FPS with OC. It's not compatible with 1.1.0 at the moment, we need an update of the files from the master Masagrator to get it working in the new update.


----------



## xziino (Jul 27, 2022)

DunArd said:


> I could make a preset for Yuzu, but I don't emulate so I'd upload without testing it.


That would be great. Happy to go for some test runs for you for this and future versions!


----------



## totxxx (Jul 27, 2022)

DunArd said:


> I could make a preset for Yuzu, but I don't emulate so I'd upload without testing it.
> 
> Unleast in large areas and unknown places that are in advanced scenery, is it optimized to reach 25-30 FPS with OC. It's not compatible with 1.1.0 at the moment, we need an update of the files from the master Masagrator to get it working in the new update.


thanks for the answer, i will test it on switch on 1440p screen with mclassic and let you know.


----------



## DunArd (Jul 27, 2022)

xziino said:


> That would be great. Happy to go for some test runs for you for this and future versions!


Check it, only works with 1.0.0 and Yuzu/Ryujinx could make graphic glitches if scales resolution to x2/x3/x4, game doesn't support more than his maxed internal resolution (900p I think so).


----------



## xziino (Jul 27, 2022)

DunArd said:


> Check it, only works with 1.0.0 and Yuzu/Ryujinx could make graphic glitches if scales resolution to x2/x3/x4, game doesn't support more than his maxed internal resolution (900p I think so).


Will check when home after work. Will let you know in the evening! Thanks for the effort


----------



## patlee94 (Jul 27, 2022)

DunArd said:


> Check it, only works with 1.0.0 and Yuzu/Ryujinx could make graphic glitches if scales resolution to x2/x3/x4, game doesn't support more than his maxed internal resolution (900p I think so).


Is this based on "Portable" or "Maxed" preset?


----------



## DunArd (Jul 27, 2022)

patlee94 said:


> Is this based on "Portable" or "Maxed" preset?


In Maxed preset, I only changed 2 settings to get it work in emulator


----------



## Arnauw (Jul 27, 2022)

Anyone having the 1.1.0 IPS file please ?


----------



## jmwangde (Jul 27, 2022)

DunArd said:


> Check it, only works with 1.0.0 and Yuzu/Ryujinx could make graphic glitches if scales resolution to x2/x3/x4, game doesn't support more than his maxed internal resolution (900p I think so).


*its good,can u post this JSON?or u can just post changes between this with Maxed Edition.thank you*


----------



## DunArd (Jul 27, 2022)

jmwangde said:


> *its good,can u post this JSON?or u can just post changes between this with Maxed Edition.thank you*


The only change is AA Sharpen and ColReduction set to false to get working resolution enhancements in emulators


----------



## jmwangde (Jul 27, 2022)

DunArd said:


> The only change is AA Sharpen and ColReduction set to false to get working resolution enhancements in emulators


thank you.AA Sharpen change to what?even more than 128?


----------



## totxxx (Jul 27, 2022)

DunArd said:


> The only change is AA Sharpen and ColReduction set to false to get working resolution enhancements in emulators



seem your mod for emulation doesnt appear in yuzu


----------



## masagrator -- 1.1.0 (Jul 27, 2022)

Updated package with IPS patch for 1.1.0

Before anybody will ask this useless question - no, you don't need to make new config. Just download zip, unpack it and copy atmosphere folder to root of sdcard. Your current config will be untouched.


----------



## cobjak (Jul 27, 2022)

@masagrator is the master aha

Can we disable motion blur in this game?


----------



## Arnauw (Jul 27, 2022)

masagrator said:


> Updated package with IPS patch for 1.1.0
> 
> Before anybody will ask this useless question - no, you don't need to make new config. Just download zip, unpack it and copy atmosphere folder to root of sdcard. Your current config will be untouched.


Thanks !


----------



## -Musashi- (Jul 27, 2022)

thanks who convert ng .json
motion blur remove ("blur2": false)


----------



## rsc-pl (Jul 27, 2022)

The patch that I used has bugged graphics now with new ips file on yuzu.


----------



## w1ll0w (Jul 27, 2022)

Just to clarify, for emulators (Ruijinx specifically) the idea is that we use the ResMod with 1x res in emulator settings?
(because atm upscaling for XC3 via emulators doesn't work yet and all that)


----------



## masagrator (Jul 27, 2022)

rsc-pl said:


> The patch that I used has bugged graphics now with new ips file on yuzu.


You know how little that says? screenshots please


----------



## Angelito66 (Jul 27, 2022)

Please, Someone can tell me if a patch graphics settings for switch in handled mod exist and work fine ? Because many people asking about emulator only, and all the patch on this threads d'ont work for me, i will like to play this game at 720p and more sharper like the previous patch from masagrator. But nobody ask about this .. thanks for read and sorry for my english


----------



## Medel87 (Jul 27, 2022)

Angelito66 said:


> Please, Someone can tell me if a patch graphics settings for switch in handled mod exist and work fine ? Because many people asking about emulator only, and all the patch on this threads d'ont work for me, i will like to play this game at 720p and more sharper like the previous patch from masagrator. But nobody ask about this .. thanks for read and sorry for my english


You must use reverse NX and play it as docked, and obviusly OC, with DunArd portable mod, you don't need OC so much


----------



## DerBusVomFriedhof (Jul 27, 2022)

use reverse nx rt to set docked mode in portable, it will make the game a bit sharper. Even so, I feel like it is lacking still graphics config and all


----------



## Angelito66 (Jul 27, 2022)

Oui 


Medel87 said:


> Vous devez utiliser reverse NX et le jouer comme ancré, et évidemment OC, avec le mod portable DunArd, vous n'avez pas tellement besoin d'OC


I did this, but no difference.. more fps maybe, but mu screen still blurry, for sure no in 720p, in handled mod this game has bad graphics.
In xc2, masagrator patch is fantastic, its a game changer. But in this game, no good upgrade with patch or maybe very poor...


----------



## Tanzeel (Jul 27, 2022)

Chrisssj2 said:


> Thanks. where do you place the files on the switch?


sorry dont know file structure for switch


----------



## rsc-pl (Jul 27, 2022)

masagrator said:


> You know how little that says? screenshots please





Weird washed-out colors in menu. These clouds are flickering too. Same happens in game in some places. I can't post the SS right now, I'll post it when I'll back at home.

This is how it looks without graphics patch (and on 1.0 patch):


----------



## Angelito66 (Jul 27, 2022)

Yes with this patch, no big difference sadly...


DerBusVomFriedhof said:


> use reverse nx rt to set docked mode in portable, it will make the game a bit sharper. Even so, I feel like it is lacking still graphics config and all


----------



## Tanzeel (Jul 27, 2022)

Forcevapour said:


> Does this mod actually hold 60fps? I struggle hitting 30fps in ryujinx (yuzu doesn't even load)
> 
> Running a 3090 and 5900x


use opengl on yuzu
on ryujinx i am also getting very bad performance
using 5600x and rtx 3080


----------



## cobjak (Jul 27, 2022)

Angelito66 said:


> Oui
> 
> I did this, but no difference.. more fps maybe, but mu screen still blurry, for sure no in 720p, in handled mod this game has bad graphics.
> In xc2, masagrator patch is fantastic, its a game changer. But in this game, no good upgrade with patch or maybe very poor...



Because the game is already at 580 p compare to xeno 1 or 2 that was un 380p aha

But if you use correctly reverse Nx + dyn resolution off config it will be sharper for sure


----------



## Angelito66 (Jul 27, 2022)

i Will send a screenshot soon, before after, in x2 and x3, x2 is more more sharper


cobjak said:


> Parce que le jeu est déjà à 580p comparé à xeno 1 ou 2 qui était un 380p aha
> 
> Mais si vous utilisez correctement la résolution inversée Nx + dyn hors configuration, ce sera plus net à coup sûr


----------



## cobjak (Jul 27, 2022)

Angelito66 said:


> i Will send a screenshot soon, before after, in x2 and x3, x2 is more more sharper


I feel the sane but I cannot explain man, they use a different way of loading texture etc I guess.

For me xeno 3 is bigger like the world seems to be huge and you feel it, you can watch far away and it's clear.
In xeno 2 I love the design and for so it makes the game so beautiful with a big manga impression


----------



## Angelito66 (Jul 27, 2022)

Im agree, but do you believe a future patch can upgrade the graphics really and make the game more sharper like xc2 ?


cobjak said:


> I feel the sane but I cannot explain man, they use a different way of loading texture etc I guess.
> 
> For me xeno 3 is bigger like the world seems to be huge and you feel it, you can watch far away and it's clear.
> In xeno 2 I love the design and for so it makes the game so beautiful with a big manga impression


----------



## DunArd (Jul 27, 2022)

There are less difference in this game because XC3 is really well optimized graphically without mods in Switch, you can't improve something that borders on "perfection", at least in current hardware.
You need to be a little more empathic with the work of others @Angelito66


----------



## Angelito66 (Jul 27, 2022)

if we speak in terms of pure graphics, x2 is cleaner and smoother in terms of texture.
in xeno 3, it's true, everything seems bigger and it's super immersive, but here is the quality of the image leaves something to be desired.., I hope a patch will be released soon to really make a noticeable difference


----------



## Angelito66 (Jul 27, 2022)

DunArd said:


> Il y a moins de différence dans ce jeu car XC3 est vraiment bien optimisé graphiquement sans mods dans Switch, vous ne pouvez pas améliorer quelque chose qui frôle la "perfection", du moins dans le matériel actuel.
> Vous devez être un peu plus empathique avec le travail des autres @Angelito66


More empatic ? Why you tell me that, i saw its a very good work, im just trying to explain my feels, its forbidden ?


----------



## Tanzeel (Jul 27, 2022)

@masagrator
there are 2 ips filesin your atmosphere folder which one to use? for v 1.0?


----------



## DunArd (Jul 27, 2022)

Updated presets with support to 1.1.0 version: https://gbatemp.net/threads/xenoblade-chronicles-3-graphics-settings.615901/post-9891927


----------



## Armos (Jul 27, 2022)

Tanzeel said:


> @masagrator
> there are 2 ips filesin your atmosphere folder which one to use? for v 1.0?


Use the one with the most recent date.


----------



## masagrator (Jul 27, 2022)

Tanzeel said:


> @masagrator
> there are 2 ips filesin your atmosphere folder which one to use? for v 1.0?


You can use both at the same time. Switch won't explode from that.


----------



## Tanzeel (Jul 27, 2022)

latest date one didnt work with v 1.0 but old ips did work with v 1.0


----------



## masagrator (Jul 27, 2022)

rsc-pl said:


> View attachment 319773
> Weird washed-out colors in menu. These clouds are flickering too. Same happens in game in some places. I can't post the SS right now, I'll post it when I'll back at home.
> 
> This is how it looks without graphics patch (and on 1.0 patch):
> View attachment 319774


So it's not issue with reading config. 
I guess they changed something in rendering pipeline and whatever you did is now triggering this glitch in 1.1.0


----------



## Tanzeel (Jul 27, 2022)

masagrator said:


> You can use both at the same time. Switch won't explode from that.


its mandatory to use both? i mean they are the same mod right? so y use both


----------



## masagrator (Jul 27, 2022)

Tanzeel said:


> its mandatory to use both? i mean they are the same mod right? so y use both


One is for 1.0.0, second for 1.1.0. 
Atmosphere won't load by mistake patch for wrong version.


----------



## Tanzeel (Jul 27, 2022)

masagrator said:


> One is for 1.0.0, second for 1.1.0.
> Atmosphere won't load by mistake patch for wrong version.


Right this was my guess but i thought v1.1.0 ips is backward compatible
that is why when put alone it didnt work for v1.0 game.


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Jul 27, 2022)

How do you use the 60 fps code? i press L+B but nothing is happening???


----------



## Hakairo (Jul 27, 2022)

Chrisssj2 said:


> How do you use the 60 fps code? i press L+B but nothing is happening???


depending on your settings and controller A and B could be swapped and you may need to press L+A instead of L+B


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Jul 27, 2022)

Hakairo said:


> depending on your settings and controller A and B could be swapped and you may need to press L+A instead of L+B


Just using base switch.


----------



## Massaion (Jul 27, 2022)

masagrator said:


> So it's not issue with reading config.
> I guess they changed something in rendering pipeline and whatever you did is now triggering this glitch in 1.1.0


I've tried the new file with 1.1 and didn't have the weird glitch on the title intro. Haven't tested more to see if it holds up everywhere but the gameplay looks fine with the res config working.


----------



## vonovon (Jul 27, 2022)

anybody else having problems with running libnxtobin.py? i already have the requirements(python, mmh3 etc). when im running the script, it doesnt actually do anything.


----------



## masagrator (Jul 27, 2022)

Massaion said:


> I've tried the new file with 1.1 and didn't have the weird glitch on the title intro. Haven't tested more to see if it holds up everywhere but the gameplay looks fine with the res config working.


My tester also didn't complain, that's why I have uploaded new patch.


----------



## Astrologia (Jul 27, 2022)

Anyone got a good Docked config going, especially for areas after Chapter 2? It's a bit tricky to keep fps stable, which is more or less my goal


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 27, 2022)

Astrologia said:


> Anyone got a good Docked config going, especially for areas after Chapter 2? It's a bit tricky to keep fps stable, which is more or less my goal


ive said it 100000000000 times now but ram overclock. it makes a huge difference


----------



## Armos (Jul 27, 2022)

vonovon said:


> anybody else having problems with running libnxtobin.py? i already have the requirements(python, mmh3 etc). when im running the script, it doesnt actually do anything.


I had that problem too, originally. Fixed it by installing the latest MSVC 14 (or higher) build, python 3.10 even though I already had some version of python installed which I thought was latest, as well as having it "pip3 install mmh3" again after all that. Only then did the .py file actually do what it was supposed to.

As to the specifics of getting the correct Microsoft Visual C++... try this place: https://visualstudio.microsoft.com/visual-cpp-build-tools/

Then look at this guide: https://exerror.com/error-microsoft-visual-c-14-0-or-greater-is-required/

In the above guide, pay attention specifically to "Solution 1" and how they tell you to install "Desktop Development with C++"

After that, like I said, make sure to install python version mentioned in the OP, specifically that one which should be the latest. Then use admin privileged Power Shell to " pip3 install mmh3 ", without any quotations. If there are any errors, you may be missing something.


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 27, 2022)

Armos said:


> I had that problem too, originally. Fixed it by installing the latest MSVC 14 (or higher) build, python 3.10 even though I already had some version of python installed which I thought was latest, as well as having it "pip3 install mmh3" again after all that. Only then did the .py file actually do what it was supposed to.
> 
> As to the specifics of getting the correct Microsoft Visual C++... try this place: https://visualstudio.microsoft.com/visual-cpp-build-tools/
> 
> ...


all you need is msvc 2015 and the exact version of your windows sdk


----------



## Astrologia (Jul 27, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> ive said it 100000000000 times now but ram overclock. it makes a huge difference


Yeah, I took your advice and what else I've been seeing in this thread. Some places post Chapter 2 are really intensive when you've got 7 party members and a backdrop in battle. I'll keep playing around with it. Thanks for the response though.


----------



## vonovon (Jul 27, 2022)

Armos said:


> I had that problem too, originally. Fixed it by installing the latest MSVC 14 (or higher) build, python 3.10 even though I already had some version of python installed which I thought was latest, as well as having it "pip3 install mmh3" again after all that. Only then did the .py file actually do what it was supposed to.
> 
> As to the specifics of getting the correct Microsoft Visual C++... try this place: https://visualstudio.microsoft.com/visual-cpp-build-tools/
> 
> ...


im in the process of doing a clean install of python 3.10.5 now. apparently i have another installed which is an older version. i think its messing up the process


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 27, 2022)

Astrologia said:


> Yeah, I took your advice and what else I've been seeing in this thread. Some places post Chapter 2 are really intensive when you've got 7 party members and a backdrop in battle. I'll keep playing around with it. Thanks for the response though.


I mean I don't have this issue at all. I have AA off, TMAA off, all forms of blur off, and resolution set to 1.0 (as stated before if resolution is set higher you will see "glares" which apparently nobody else has noticed) currently I have my overclock set to 1020/768/1862 and never dip under 30FPS


----------



## masagrator (Jul 27, 2022)

Armos said:


> I had that problem too, originally. Fixed it by installing the latest MSVC 14 (or higher) build, python 3.10 even though I already had some version of python installed which I thought was latest, as well as having it "pip3 install mmh3" again after all that. Only then did the .py file actually do what it was supposed to.
> 
> As to the specifics of getting the correct Microsoft Visual C++... try this place: https://visualstudio.microsoft.com/visual-cpp-build-tools/
> 
> ...





deathblade200 said:


> all you need is msvc 2015 and the exact version of your windows sdk


All you need is "wheel" mentioned in first post.
You are making this more complicated than necessary.


----------



## Gertacha52 (Jul 27, 2022)

able1214 said:


> View attachment 319737
> 
> Version 1.1.0 patch notes:
> 
> ...


Hi bro, where did you get this screenshot?


----------



## vonovon (Jul 27, 2022)

masagrator said:


> All you need is "wheel" mentioned in first post.
> You are making this more complicated than necessary.


this is what im getting now


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 27, 2022)

masagrator said:


> All you need is "wheel" mentioned in first post.
> You are making this more complicated than necessary.


without those two things wheel still won't work trust me I spent an hour trying to get it working with no experience of using python before lol


----------



## Astrologia (Jul 27, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> I mean I don't have this issue at all. I have AA off, TMAA off, all forms of blur off, and resolution set to 1.0 (as stated before if resolution is set higher you will see "glares" which apparently nobody else has noticed) currently I have my overclock set to 1020/768/1862 and never dip under 30FPS


Very perceptive, because I haven't noticed it either. Thanks again, I'm probably missing something simple.


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 27, 2022)

Astrologia said:


> Very perceptive, because I haven't noticed it either. Thanks again, I'm probably missing something simple.


you do see what I mean though right? I didn't notice until i started making my own changes


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 27, 2022)

vonovon said:


> this is what im getting now


as stated you need msvc 2015 and even after you get that you will still get errors that require the windows sdk kit


----------



## vonovon (Jul 27, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> as stated you need msvc 2015 and even after you get that you will still get errors that require the windows sdk kit


yep im on it now. when i downloaded msvc 2015 then tried to install it. it seems i already have a similar installation to that.


----------



## masagrator (Jul 27, 2022)

vonovon said:


> this is what im getting now


It still doesn't try to use wheel.
Dunno what you are doing wrong.
mmh3 for newest Python contains wheel package and it worked for me without issues.


----------



## vonovon (Jul 27, 2022)

masagrator said:


> It still doesn't try to use wheel.
> Dunno what you are doing wrong.
> mmh3 for newest Python contains wheel package and it worked for me without issues.
> View attachment 319796


note: This error originates from a subprocess, and is likely not a problem with pip.
  ERROR: Failed building wheel for mmh3
  Running setup.py clean for mmh3
Failed to build mmh3
Installing collected packages: mmh3
  Running setup.py install for mmh3 ... error
  error: subprocess-exited-with-error

im already using the latest python


----------



## lippe (Jul 27, 2022)

I tried to install wheel on windows 10. After multiple errors, I give up and used linux.


----------



## redflamingolingo (Jul 27, 2022)

Is there a new resmod for the update? I've got the ips update file, but I cannot seem to find the new resmod.


----------



## xziino (Jul 27, 2022)

Yo guys on windows. Uninstall anything python (throw windows uninstaller) -> open CMD type python -> Windows store opens -> install via windows store -> open cmd type "python --version (check its 3.10+) --> in CMD "pip3 install mmh3" --> run .py --> profit


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 27, 2022)

masagrator said:


> It still doesn't try to use wheel.
> Dunno what you are doing wrong.
> mmh3 for newest Python contains wheel package and it worked for me without issues.
> View attachment 319796


1 are you on windows and 2 is it possible you already had the two files installed so you think they arnt required. mine would say building with wheel and then still error until I installed those two things. hell just about everything on google says you require them as well


----------



## masagrator (Jul 27, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> 1 are you on windows and 2 is it possible you already had the two files installed so you think they arnt required. mine would say building with wheel and then still error until I installed those two things


Ok, checked out and it seems I had already installed sdk and msvc.
mmh3 wheel package doesn't support Python 3.10


----------



## xziino (Jul 27, 2022)

masagrator said:


> Ok, checked out and it seems I had already installed sdk and msvc.
> mmh3 wheel package doesn't support Python 3.10


I literally did the steps I mentioned yesterday on windows 10 and worked fine for me  dunno about the "wheel package" I just prompted "pip3 install mmh3"


----------



## redflamingolingo (Jul 27, 2022)

DunArd said:


> Updated presets with support to 1.1.0 version: https://gbatemp.net/threads/xenoblade-chronicles-3-graphics-settings.615901/post-9891927


Should I use the emulator version of this mod instead of resmod for Yuzu? Is this mod better?


----------



## masagrator (Jul 27, 2022)

Moved from *mmh3* library to* pymmh3 *since it doesn't require compiling of C++ code.
Leaved mmh3 support inside code to not piss off people that are already using *mmh3* library.


----------



## vonovon (Jul 27, 2022)

still not working for me.


masagrator said:


> Moved from *mmh3* library to* pymmh3 *since it doesn't require compiling of C++ code.
> Leaved mmh3 support inside code to not piss off people that are already using *mmh3* library.


it finally worked. thank you very much


----------



## sashasubbbb (Jul 27, 2022)

I know this is probably not the place where i should be asking this, but am i the only one who (i think) is missing sound effects in cutscenes? Like, there are only music and voices in them, other SFX are non-existant, is this how it's supposed to be?


----------



## cobjak (Jul 27, 2022)

sashasubbbb said:


> I know this is probably not the place where i should be asking this, but am i the only one who (i think) is missing sound effects in cutscenes? Like, there are only music and voices in them, other SFX are non-existant, is this how it's supposed to be?


Same here, maybe the patch correct it


----------



## oden893 (Jul 27, 2022)

sashasubbbb said:


> I know this is probably not the place where i should be asking this, but am i the only one who (i think) is missing sound effects in cutscenes? Like, there are only music and voices in them, other SFX are non-existant, is this how it's supposed to be?


Shader stuttering during cut-scene playback causes SE out-of-sync.
It occurs in some scenes even if the shader is already built, so we need to wait for the emulator to improve.


----------



## r00t09 (Jul 27, 2022)

oden893 said:


> Shader stuttering during cut-scene playback causes SE out-of-sync.
> It occurs in some scenes even if the shader is already built, so we need to wait for the emulator to improve.


its the same on the switch itself


----------



## TrixNiiSama (Jul 27, 2022)

Sometimes I encounter some sound issues as well on 1.0, og Switch. It disappears for a fraction of a second and comes back again.


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 27, 2022)

r00t09 said:


> its the same on the switch itself


no it isn't. atleast not what I've seen


----------



## tet666 (Jul 27, 2022)

redflamingolingo said:


> Should I use the emulator version of this mod instead of resmod for Yuzu? Is this mod better?



Much better this mod is for atmosphere on switch though so it uses different folders, i converted the emu preset to the mod format used in yuzu/ryu.


----------



## vonovon (Jul 27, 2022)

can anyone DM me the link for the update file? thanks


----------



## redflamingolingo (Jul 27, 2022)

tet666 said:


> Much better this mod is for atmosphere on switch though so it uses different folders, i converted the emu preset to the mod format used in yuzu/ryu.


THANK YOU!

Testing it out now


----------



## orangpelupa (Jul 27, 2022)

sashasubbbb said:


> I know this is probably not the place where i should be asking this, but am i the only one who (i think) is missing sound effects in cutscenes? Like, there are only music and voices in them, other SFX are non-existant, is this how it's supposed to be?



Yep many are missing. Even worse when you use 5.1ch with the rightmost dynamic range (I forgot the name). Voices are too loud, afx too quiet, etc.


----------



## DJPAUL1990 (Jul 27, 2022)

DunArd said:


> Preset updated with JSON info and added Preset Maxed Out for people that want to play in lower performance or overclock a lot
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/xenoblade-chronicles-3-graphics-settings.615901/post-9891927



First of all..damnnn the resolution in your maxed out config. Absolutely amazing. Good job

But i have problems with cutscenes. Their are slow again  but only without charging. With charging and your oc settings it is perfect

Just playing handheld. I used your oc setting


----------



## Forcevapour (Jul 27, 2022)

So I have the resmod the latest yuzu early access and the 1.1.0 update. Game runs fine but does the Res scaling not work at all? Any setting above 1x has artifacts everywhere.


----------



## lippe (Jul 27, 2022)

DunArd said:


> Ooookay, let's go!
> 
> After XC1DE and XC2/Torna, I bring you... ¡*DunArd's preset for Xenoblade Chronicles 3*!
> 
> ...


Emulator preset looks great! Thank you!
Please share the JSON Settings.


----------



## astherion666 (Jul 27, 2022)

So I've managed to find ideal combo for emulation.

Latest Yuzu EA with patch 1.1.0 - overall slowdowns, drops fps to 17-19, especially in cutscenes.

Installed Riujinx 1.1.0.279 (Vulkan version) - works flawlessly with 1.1.0 patch, Vulkan + with 4X res. & 16X AA (res & AA in graphics settings, patches not working), stable 30FPS! Almost no lags, played 2hrs (once experienced slow-down, but find it happens in the moment then Memreduct cleans RAM).


----------



## Armos (Jul 27, 2022)

astherion666 said:


> So I've managed to find ideal combo for emulation.
> 
> Latest Yuzu EA with patch 1.1.0 - overall slowdowns, drops fps to 17-19, especially in cutscenes.
> 
> Installed Riujinx 1.1.0.279 (Vulkan version) - works flawlessly with 1.1.0 patch, Vulkan + with 4X res. & 16X AA (res & AA in graphics settings, patches not working), stable 30FPS! Almost no lags, playes 2hrs (once experienced slow-down, but find it happens in the moment then Memreduct cleans RAM).


Got a link to the emu or anything? Can't find that specifically from searching. Did you build it yourself off the gdkchan github?


----------



## astherion666 (Jul 27, 2022)

Armos said:


> Got a link to the emu or anything? Can't find that specifically from searching. Did you build it yourself off the gdkchan github?


Yep, I've just dl last one from gdkchan github


----------



## lippe (Jul 27, 2022)

Armos said:


> Got a link to the emu or anything? Can't find that specifically from searching. Did you build it yourself off the gdkchan github?


Ryujinx Vulkan backend
https://github.com/Ryujinx/Ryujinx/pull/2518#issuecomment-890255424

Vulkan backend Build jobs:
https://github.com/Ryujinx/Ryujinx/actions


----------



## redflamingolingo (Jul 27, 2022)

astherion666 said:


> So I've managed to find ideal combo for emulation.
> 
> Latest Yuzu EA with patch 1.1.0 - overall slowdowns, drops fps to 17-19, especially in cutscenes.
> 
> Installed Riujinx 1.1.0.279 (Vulkan version) - works flawlessly with 1.1.0 patch, Vulkan + with 4X res. & 16X AA (res & AA in graphics settings, patches not working), stable 30FPS! Almost no lags, played 2hrs (once experienced slow-down, but find it happens in the moment then Memreduct cleans RAM).


Does this make the graphics in the game itself 4k, though? I know the patches enabled a sharper image in the gameplay graphics.

Will doing 4x res with Vulkan make the world less blurry, etc?

If not, do the patches work on the vanilla version of the game pre-patch with Riyujinx?


----------



## Red_BY (Jul 27, 2022)

astherion666 said:


> So I've managed to find ideal combo for emulation.
> 
> Latest Yuzu EA with patch 1.1.0 - overall slowdowns, drops fps to 17-19, especially in cutscenes.
> 
> Installed Riujinx 1.1.0.279 (Vulkan version) - works flawlessly with 1.1.0 patch, Vulkan + with 4X res. & 16X AA (res & AA in graphics settings, patches not working), stable 30FPS! Almost no lags, played 2hrs (once experienced slow-down, but find it happens in the moment then Memreduct cleans RAM).


30 FPS at 4X resolution? What are your specs? Also how is shader caching on Vulkan  Ryujinx?


----------



## VikStrange (Jul 27, 2022)

astherion666 said:


> So I've managed to find ideal combo for emulation.
> 
> Latest Yuzu EA with patch 1.1.0 - overall slowdowns, drops fps to 17-19, especially in cutscenes.
> 
> Installed Riujinx 1.1.0.279 (Vulkan version) - works flawlessly with 1.1.0 patch, Vulkan + with 4X res. & 16X AA (res & AA in graphics settings, patches not working), stable 30FPS! Almost no lags, played 2hrs (once experienced slow-down, but find it happens in the moment then Memreduct cleans RAM).


So... how do you manage so it doesnt instacrash? I tried vulkan ryu yesterday before 1.1, and it crashed really hard.  Looks gorgeous and plays smooth before doing so, tho.

Also it got Taion walking on water for whatever reason so I guess he's Jesus now


----------



## masagrator (Jul 27, 2022)

In files there is also a file called "lib_pc.bin" that is not used by executable, but if anybody is curious what devs used to play it on PC, those are differences:

```
red_Auto = true -> false
tmaaSharpness_5 = 0.9 -> 0.7
tmaaSharpness_Hnd_5 = 1.3 -> 0.4
tmaaNewUpScale = true -> false
```


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 27, 2022)

DJPAUL1990 said:


> First of all..damnnn the resolution in your maxed out config. Absolutely amazing. Good job
> 
> But i have problems with cutscenes. Their are slow again  but only without charging. With charging and your oc settings it is perfect
> 
> Just playing handheld. I used your oc setting


funny because most of the settings did absolutely nothing and the resolution is no different than just setting it to 1.0 with default AA. I feel like this person just randomly changed shit then went yeah thats better. like they even changed cloud color for some odd reason


----------



## orangpelupa (Jul 27, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> funny because most of the settings did absolutely nothing and the resolution is no different than just setting it to 1.0 with default AA. I feel like this person just randomly changed shit then went yeah thats better. like they even changed cloud color for some odd reason



Maybe placebo and/or people mistaking prerendered cutscene or a change in the level design (some areas are way lighter to render than some others)


----------



## orangpelupa (Jul 27, 2022)

masagrator said:


> In files there is also a file called "lib_pc.bin" that is not used by executable, but if anybody is curious what devs used to play it on PC, those are differences:
> 
> ```
> red_Auto = true -> false
> ...



I wonder if those were used to render the prerendered cutscene in retail.

It would be pretty strange if they used it to play the game. As that would means less testing (due to different config to real hardware).


----------



## Amores (Jul 27, 2022)

Where can I find the 1.1.0 update?


----------



## linuxares (Jul 27, 2022)

Amores said:


> Where can I find the 1.1.0 update?


I don't know if people even read the TOS any more. But use Google or if that isn't possible for you, buy the game and download it officially


----------



## redflamingolingo (Jul 27, 2022)

Increasing resolution to 2x, 3x, or 4x makes a huge difference in cutscenes. Like a huge difference. I know people stated they are pre-rendered, which makes so sense because cutscenes are definitely impacted by the emulator resolution scaler.


----------



## Forcevapour (Jul 27, 2022)

redflamingolingo said:


> Increasing resolution to 2x, 3x, or 4x makes a huge difference in cutscenes. Like a huge difference. I know people stated they are pre-rendered, which makes so sense because cutscenes are definitely impacted by the emulator resolution scaler.


Do you get artifacts from the scaler? I'm using yuzu and see artifacts in gameplay


----------



## StonersKnight (Jul 27, 2022)

DunArd said:


> Ooookay, let's go!
> 
> After XC1DE and XC2/Torna, I bring you... ¡*DunArd's preset for Xenoblade Chronicles 3*!
> 
> ...


Great. Using this in conjunction with 60fps and toggle.. loving the added draw distance 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Armos (Jul 27, 2022)

Is 60 fps working for 1.1.0?


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 27, 2022)

orangpelupa said:


> Maybe placebo and/or people mistaking prerendered cutscene or a change in the level design (some areas are way lighter to render than some others)


here I'll show you the difference between the one I made that I mentioned earlier and this "max" one











mine is the top one


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Jul 27, 2022)

DunArd said:


> Ooookay, let's go!
> 
> After XC1DE and XC2/Torna, I bring you... ¡*DunArd's preset for Xenoblade Chronicles 3*!
> 
> ...





DunArd said:


> Ooookay, let's go!
> 
> After XC1DE and XC2/Torna, I bring you... ¡*DunArd's preset for Xenoblade Chronicles 3*!
> 
> ...


Thanks. can you give me a max max config, a reason to make my switch run at 921 mhz gpu?


----------



## redflamingolingo (Jul 27, 2022)

Forcevapour said:


> So I have the resmod the latest yuzu early access and the 1.1.0 update. Game runs fine but does the Res scaling not work at all? Any setting above 1x has artifacts everywher





astherion666 said:


> So I've managed to find ideal combo for emulation.
> 
> Latest Yuzu EA with patch 1.1.0 - overall slowdowns, drops fps to 17-19, especially in cutscenes.
> 
> Installed Riujinx 1.1.0.279 (Vulkan version) - works flawlessly with 1.1.0 patch, Vulkan + with 4X res. & 16X AA (res & AA in graphics settings, patches not working), stable 30FPS! Almost no lags, played 2hrs (once experienced slow-down, but find it happens in the moment then Memreduct cleans RAM).


I have 32gb RAM, i7-10700k overclocked to 4.8ghz, and a 3090 ti.

Using the latest Vulkan build, patched, with Ryujinx is a stuttering mess for me. Vulkan does, however, not have the memory leak issue at all. This is on any res with the upscaler. Not to mention there are artifacts with the upscaling that aren't as present with Yuzu.

Yuzu is giving me a pretty stutter-free experience, locked 30 fps.

Wild how different everyone's experiences are lol


----------



## w1ll0w (Jul 27, 2022)

redflamingolingo said:


> Increasing resolution to 2x, 3x, or 4x makes a huge difference in cutscenes. Like a huge difference. I know people stated they are pre-rendered, which makes so sense because cutscenes are definitely impacted by the emulator resolution scaler.



I believe there are some pre-rendered cutscenes, but most are in-engine, so those getting affected by resolution makes sense.


----------



## Nzkroz (Jul 27, 2022)

Is there any res mod for update 1.1.0 ?


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Jul 27, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> here I'll show you the difference between the one I made that I mentioned earlier and this "max" one
> View attachment 319820
> 
> 
> ...


Can you share your config?


----------



## redflamingolingo (Jul 27, 2022)

w1ll0w said:


> I believe there are some pre-rendered cutscenes, but most are in-engine, so getting affected by resolution makes sense.


Yea, the opening scene with the clock is definitely pre-rendered. Someone mentioned there are over 200 pre-rendered cutscenes in the game.

So far, the majority of the cutscenes, even the really intense, high-budget ones, are almost all rendered in-engine.


----------



## cocoma (Jul 27, 2022)

In the Digital Fundry's video,they says mono use the new up-sampling to achieve the high resolution,but the original image is low resolution,maybe that is why the image is also not clear by closeing the dynamic resolution
my english is poor


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 27, 2022)

Chrisssj2 said:


> Thanks. can you give me a max max config, a reason to make my switch run at 921 mhz gpu?





Chrisssj2 said:


> Can you share your config?


all I did is turned off all blur, TMAA, AA, and set resolution to 1.0 so as I said most of the settings they claimed changed things did jack shit if you want my actual file to test yourself https://www.mediafire.com/file/7pddqlosyjbinzn/lib_nx.bin/file


----------



## cocoma (Jul 27, 2022)

In the Digital Fundry's video,they says mono use the new up-sampling to achieve the high resolution,but the original image is low resolution,that is why the image is also not clear by closeing the dynamic resolution
my english is poor


----------



## orangpelupa (Jul 27, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> here I'll show you the difference between the one I made that I mentioned earlier and this "max" one
> View attachment 319820
> 
> 
> ...



The top one seems to be 720p (or very close to 720p). I Can't see other differences.


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 27, 2022)

orangpelupa said:


> The top one seems to be 720p (or very close to 720p). I Can't see other differences.


thats my point most of their changes did nothing


----------



## orangpelupa (Jul 27, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> thats my point most of their changes did nothing



That was my point too. People that experienced differences probably are due to the things I listed


----------



## orangpelupa (Jul 27, 2022)

cocoma said:


> In the Digital Fundry's video,they says mono use the new up-sampling to achieve the high resolution,but the original image is low resolution,that is why the image is also not clear by closeing the dynamic resolution
> my english is poor



The tmaa can be disabled in the config


----------



## orangpelupa (Jul 27, 2022)

redflamingolingo said:


> Increasing resolution to 2x, 3x, or 4x makes a huge difference in cutscenes. Like a huge difference. I know people stated they are pre-rendered, which makes so sense because cutscenes are definitely impacted by the emulator resolution scaler.



Some cutscenes are prerenderd, some are real time.

AFAIK all cutscenes with heavy chromatic aberration near left / right edge of screen are prerenderd.


----------



## Citrus333 (Jul 27, 2022)

Game only stutters for me when building shaders, other than that perfect 30 fps.  On Yuzu.  However my config I used to play all of XBC2 looks MILES better than any ResMod for XBC3 yet, and no Vulkan so shader building is slow AF and can't use FSR which helps a huge amount.  Definitely need a emulator update to get Vulkan working with XBC3 and then the game will run near perfect, just need a good ResMod.


----------



## tet666 (Jul 27, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> thats my point most of their changes did nothing



Dunno about his switch configs but the emu one definitely looks better then every other config i've tried.


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 27, 2022)

tet666 said:


> Dunno about his switch configs but the emu one definitely looks better then every other config i've tried.


yeah and those ones won't work on switch due to one setting "ColReduction" if its set to false it will crash the game which wasn't the case for past games


----------



## Red_BY (Jul 27, 2022)

masagrator said:


> In files there is also a file called "lib_pc.bin" that is not used by executable, but if anybody is curious what devs used to play it on PC, those are differences:
> 
> ```
> red_Auto = true -> false
> ...


If anyone wants it I compiled those settings into a config. Additionally I also disabled dynamic resolution. Comes in two versions, Switch and Emu, only difference is that Emu Version also has ColReduction disabled so it can scale properly on emulators.
To install on Yuzu or Ryujinx just drop Config folder into your emulators mod location, on Switch install as usual.


----------



## snk2 (Jul 27, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> all I did is turned off all blur, TMAA, AA, and set resolution to 1.0 so as I said most of the settings they claimed changed things did jack shit if you want my actual file to test yourself https://www.mediafire.com/file/7pddqlosyjbinzn/lib_nx.bin/file


setting resolution to 1.0 means that the dynamic res is disabled?

also, is your patch for ver. 1.1.0 ?


----------



## Nzkroz (Jul 27, 2022)

Red_BY said:


> If anyone wants it I compiled those settings into a config. Additionally I also disabled dynamic resolution. Comes in two versions, Switch and Emu, only difference is that Emu Version also has ColReduction disabled so it can scale properly on emulators.


How do i enable them in emu?


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 27, 2022)

snk2 said:


> setting resolution to 1.0 means that the dynamic res is disabled?
> 
> also, is your patch for ver. 1.1.0 ?


the configs arn't for certain versions thats the ips job. and as far as I've seen it turns off dynamic res I also set red_auto to false but not sure if that actually does anything


----------



## Spiritshaker (Jul 27, 2022)

Red_BY said:


> If anyone wants it I compiled those settings into a config. Additionally I also disabled dynamic resolution. Comes in two versions, Switch and Emu, only difference is that Emu Version also has ColReduction disabled so it can scale properly on emulators.


Are these dev settings better than the other config you posted earlier in this thread?


----------



## MarkM (Jul 27, 2022)

Red_BY said:


> If anyone wants it I compiled those settings into a config. Additionally I also disabled dynamic resolution. Comes in two versions, Switch and Emu, only difference is that Emu Version also has ColReduction disabled so it can scale properly on emulators.






Got some glitches which I didn't have before the update...


----------



## XShadesX88 (Jul 27, 2022)

Red_BY said:


> If anyone wants it I compiled those settings into a config. Additionally I also disabled dynamic resolution. Comes in two versions, Switch and Emu, only difference is that Emu Version also has ColReduction disabled so it can scale properly on emulators.


Thanx for this but how do we apply it on emu?


----------



## Nzkroz (Jul 27, 2022)

MarkM said:


> View attachment 319827
> Got some glitches which I didn't have before the update...


Your resolution is set at 3x?


----------



## MarkM (Jul 27, 2022)

Nzkroz said:


> Your resolution is set at 3x?


x2


----------



## r00t09 (Jul 27, 2022)

weird that a year old ryujinx vulkan build works but yuzu not lol


----------



## XShadesX88 (Jul 27, 2022)

Latest Ryujinx build work with vulkan now but Changin Res does nothing and resmod doesn't work after update. Anyone got a working resmod for 1.1.0?


----------



## astherion666 (Jul 27, 2022)

Red_BY said:


> 30 FPS at 4X resolution? What are your specs? Also how is shader caching on Vulkan  Ryujinx?


Playing on laptop (specs in signature). Seems that Res. 2X-4X leads to some weird textures blinking in the back, only in cutscenes; also sometimes Lanz body disappear, just leaves only head, ha-ha. Now stick to 1X res. with 16X AA. No crashes. Just stuttering, when cleaning RAM (just turning it off, in patch 1.1.0 there is no memory leak). Before tried Yuzu with Vulkan, it works, but leads to crashes after some time.


----------



## Nzkroz (Jul 27, 2022)

XShadesX88 said:


> Latest Ryujinx build work with vulkan now but Changin Res does nothing and resmod doesn't work after update. Anyone got a working resmod for 1.1.0?


Yep


----------



## Woobels (Jul 27, 2022)

astherion666 said:


> Playing on laptop (specs in signature). Seems that Res. 2X-4X leads to some weird textures blinking in the back; also sometimes Lanz body disappear, just leavs only head, ha-ha. Now stick to 1X res. with 16X AA. No crashes. Just stuttering, when cleaning RAM (just turning it of, in patch 1.1.0 there is no memory leak). Just tries Yuzu with Vulkan before, it works, but leads to crashes after some time.


There absolutely is a memory leak issue in 1.1.0 still though.


----------



## XShadesX88 (Jul 27, 2022)

Nzkroz said:


> Yep


NVM got it working again looks great so far on ryujinx( vulkan ) no memory leaks.


----------



## XShadesX88 (Jul 27, 2022)

Woobels said:


> There absolutely is a memory leak issue in 1.1.0 still though.


Use ryujinx vulkan to fix that.


----------



## Nzkroz (Jul 27, 2022)

XShadesX88 said:


> NVM got it working again looks great so far on ryujinx( vulkan ) no memory leaks.


Share some screens


----------



## Woobels (Jul 27, 2022)

XShadesX88 said:


> Use ryujinx vulkan to fix that.


I'm fairly sure ryujinx vulkan also has a memory leak issue still?


----------



## astherion666 (Jul 27, 2022)

Woobels said:


> There absolutely is a memory leak issue in 1.1.0 still though.


No memory leak with patch 1.1.0. Riujinx memory usage stays at 1,5-3GB of RAM. FIFO stays at 60-65%.


----------



## MarkM (Jul 27, 2022)

Ryujinx was working great for XC1 and XC2, but here I got FIFO at 95-100% most of time time - cannot play really, constant issues, crashes etc.


----------



## Armos (Jul 27, 2022)

Woobels said:


> I'm fairly sure ryujinx vulkan also has a memory leak issue still?


It doesn't, but from my experience so far it runs like garbage. Mileage may vary as always, but it's a stuttery mess no matter how many shaders I compile, along with generally lower FPS. Can get 60 on Yuzu with stutters in 1.0.0., can't get higher than 40~ in Ryujinx under the same circumstances.


----------



## Massaion (Jul 27, 2022)

astherion666 said:


> No memory leak with patch 1.1.0. Riujinx memory usage stays at 1,5-3GB of RAM. FIFO stays at 60-65%.
> View attachment 319832


What version of Ryujinx is this? the lastest regular auto compile one on their website or Vulkan one?


----------



## DunArd (Jul 27, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> funny because most of the settings did absolutely nothing and the resolution is no different than just setting it to 1.0 with default AA. I feel like this person just randomly changed shit then went yeah thats better. like they even changed cloud color for some odd reason


Thank you for this shitty comment. First of all, this is the third preset that I do, I did the first one for XC1DE working on this and testing every setting in the config for more than 20 hours, then I made the preset for XC2 + Torna, to which I also spent about 15 hours optimizing all the settings and finally I have made this configuration, in which I have tried all the settings that have been possible for me, working more than 10 hours in total.  I'm not going to accept a shitty destructive criticism like the one you just did when I've spent more than 40h working on these presets and checking countless times with screen comparisons, going in and out of Switch, connecting DBI and looking for screenshots in addition to the time testing that the framerate is stable and the overall image quality is acceptable.


----------



## DunArd (Jul 27, 2022)

Chrisssj2 said:


> Thanks. can you give me a max max config, a reason to make my switch run at 921 mhz gpu?


Really from what I've been testing it can't be maximized anymore, like its predecessors the game has a resolution limit and it can't be better unless someone creates a mod by changing the internal resolution code.



StonersKnight said:


> Great. Using this in conjunction with 60fps and toggle.. loving the added draw distance
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Thank you for the comment ^^


----------



## astherion666 (Jul 27, 2022)

*Massaion*, its custom Vulkan build from github. I think regular Riujinx version will lead to crashes.


----------



## DunArd (Jul 27, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> here I'll show you the difference between the one I made that I mentioned earlier and this "max" one
> View attachment 319820
> 
> 
> ...


Mmm, I think that mine has better AA and shadows and blablabla

https://imgsli.com/MTE4NDA2

Stop blaming, I see the type of person that you are.


----------



## redflamingolingo (Jul 27, 2022)

Woobels said:


> I'm fairly sure ryujinx vulkan also has a memory leak issue still?


It doesn't. Tested with mem reduct.

But it stutters like hell. I don't get how people are saying it doesn't stutter? It's 10x worse than Yuzu.


----------



## MarkM (Jul 27, 2022)

redflamingolingo said:


> It doesn't. Tested with mem reduct.
> 
> But it stutters like hell. I don't get how people are saying it doesn't stutter? It's 10x worse than Yuzu.


Crashed after 10 seconds xD


----------



## nesis (Jul 27, 2022)

An i7 8700k and gtx1080 should handle this on Yuzu right? Was often around 30 with some stutter in the field. Just hit Colony 9 and framerate is real choppy. Goes down to 23 fps in spots and feels worse than that even on 1x. Also chugs in closeup character dialogues even after shaders are compiles.  Are there some settings I need to tweak?


----------



## SwitchMan (Jul 27, 2022)

Xeno V1.0  + last yuzu 2863 + Mem Reduct
It's ok for me


----------



## Woobels (Jul 27, 2022)

redflamingolingo said:


> It doesn't. Tested with mem reduct.
> 
> But it stutters like hell. I don't get how people are saying it doesn't stutter? It's 10x worse than Yuzu.


Either way it seems like everyone is having different issues on different emulators and they need some work before they're truly stable, which makes sense because Xenoblade games have been hard to emulate in the past (+the game isn't even out yet)


----------



## redflamingolingo (Jul 27, 2022)

Just a heads up for anyone using Yuzu. Special K injector gives the game BEAUTIFUL and flawless HDR implementation.

It looks stunning.


----------



## tet666 (Jul 27, 2022)

nesis said:


> An i7 8700k and gtx1080 should handle this on Yuzu right? Was often around 30 with some stutter in the field. Just hit Colony 9 and framerate is real choppy. Goes down to 23 fps in spots and feels worse than that even on 1x. Also chugs in closeup character dialogues even after shaders are compiles.  Are there some settings I need to tweak?



Don't use gpu high or upscaling atm, use a good mod and stay at 1x.


----------



## astherion666 (Jul 27, 2022)

Heh. In someone's PC Riujinx stutter, on mine laptop Yuzu much worse, especially after update 1.1.0 (stutters, drops fps till 15-17, especially in cutscenes). You need to turn off memory optimization (i.e.  Memreduct - it can lead to complete hangings, 5-10 secs.); no memory leaks in 1.1.0.


----------



## Gnostalgia (Jul 27, 2022)

redflamingolingo said:


> Just a heads up for anyone using Yuzu. Special K injector gives the game BEAUTIFUL and flawless HDR implementation.
> 
> It looks stunning.


How do you go about doing this?


----------



## realsetokaiba (Jul 27, 2022)

redflamingolingo said:


> Just a heads up for anyone using Yuzu. Special K injector gives the game BEAUTIFUL and flawless HDR implementation.
> 
> It looks stunning.


where can i find it ?


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 27, 2022)

DunArd said:


> Thank you for this shitty comment. First of all, this is the third preset that I do, I did the first one for XC1DE working on this and testing every setting in the config for more than 20 hours, then I made the preset for XC2 + Torna, to which I also spent about 15 hours optimizing all the settings and finally I have made this configuration, in which I have tried all the settings that have been possible for me, working more than 10 hours in total.  I'm not going to accept a shitty destructive criticism like the one you just did when I've spent more than 40h working on these presets and checking countless times with screen comparisons, going in and out of Switch, connecting DBI and looking for screenshots in addition to the time testing that the framerate is stable and the overall image quality is acceptable.


and yet all these claims that are MEANT to make me feel bad mean absolutely nothing when all those settings did nothing. literally showed a picture of how "different" it is spoiler it isn't. maybe don't make claims that are easily disproven


----------



## DunArd (Jul 27, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> and yet all these claims that are MEANT to make me feel bad mean absolutely nothing when all those settings did nothing. literally showed a picture of how "different" it is spoiler it isn't. maybe don't make claims that are easily disproven


Wow, incredible response. Can you share your preset? I'd like to compare it a bit more with mine.


----------



## lippe (Jul 27, 2022)

Red_BY said:


> If anyone wants it I compiled those settings into a config. Additionally I also disabled dynamic resolution. Comes in two versions, Switch and Emu, only difference is that Emu Version also has ColReduction disabled so it can scale properly on emulators.
> To install on Yuzu or Ryujinx just drop Config folder into your emulators mod location, on Switch install as usual.


thank you

Yuzu 1x vs 4x W+PrintScreen 4K: 

https://imgsli.com/MTE4NDA3

Attached 1080p Yuzu capture 1x 1080p

Yuzu runs great at 1x 30 fps, but 10-25 fps at 4x with mod (mod is a big fps drop at 4x scaler). 2x and 3x has black lines problems in open world. Version 1.1.0. Yuzu EA-2863

Ryujinx-Release-1.1.0+d2b16de-win_x64 Vulkan

Ryujinx 2x and 3x scaler has problems during cutscenes. FPS at 3x is worse than Yuzu at 4x.
Looks playable at 1x scaler 30 FPS, but I need to play for 1h+ to be sure about it.


----------



## StonersKnight (Jul 27, 2022)

redflamingolingo said:


> Just a heads up for anyone using Yuzu. Special K injector gives the game BEAUTIFUL and flawless HDR implementation.
> 
> It looks stunning.


works great. amazing!


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 27, 2022)

DunArd said:


> Wow, incredible response. Can you share your preset? I'd like to compare it a bit more with mine.


all you have to do is turn off AA, TMAA, and any blur settings as well as set the resolution to 1.0 nothing major at all thats all I changed


----------



## VikStrange (Jul 27, 2022)

So far, my best config has been Ryujinx with Vulkan. FPS are decently stable, although shaderlagged, few crashes (maybe the one I had was due to HIPS) and no memory leak or very small memory leak.

Shaders might be an issue since emusak is ded tho.


----------



## Armos (Jul 27, 2022)

realsetokaiba said:


> where can i find it ?


https://discourse.differentk.fyi/t/download-special-k/1461


----------



## Red_BY (Jul 27, 2022)

From my experience Ryujinx performance is way behind Yuzu on both OpenGL and Vulkan. I wouldn't recommend trying OpenGL at all because shader compilation is unbearable there, Vulkan is much better but still not perfect. And Ryujinx just stutters a lot in general. It upscales a little better in gameplay but has issues in cutscenes. Ryujinx is also missing various scaling features that Yuzu has which help with upscaling significantly. However Yuzu is crippled by memory leak right now but once Vulkan is fixed it should be a good experience. Personally I'm waiting for that before starting the game.


----------



## DunArd (Jul 27, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> all you have to do is turn off AA, TMAA, and any blur settings as well as set the resolution to 1.0 nothing major at all thats all I changed


Nice, I'll test it. In XC2 turning off TMAA creates a glitch effect in some shadowed textures. Mostly in endgame.

And please,  I don't want to have problems with anyone on the forum, if you have any problem with something I do, I would appreciate it if you would mention me and make a constructive criticism, to learn and try different things. Attacking the way you did and without mentioning me gets us nowhere.


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 27, 2022)

DunArd said:


> Nice, I'll test it. In XC2 turning off TMAA creates a glitch effect in some shadowed textures. Mostly in endgame.
> 
> And please,  I don't want to have problems with anyone on the forum, if you have any problem with something I do, I would appreciate it if you would mention me and make a constructive criticism, to learn and try different things. Attacking the way you did and without mentioning me gets us nowhere.


nobody attacked I was just being 100% blunt against false claims like based on the flavor text you posted I expected a much better looking game instead I got the same exact thing I already had with far less changes. I've not seen the glitch myself so until I do they will remain off for me


----------



## Dallas79 (Jul 27, 2022)

redflamingolingo said:


> Just a heads up for anyone using Yuzu. Special K injector gives the game BEAUTIFUL and flawless HDR implementation.
> 
> It looks stunning.





StonersKnight said:


> works great. amazing!


I have special k but how do you add yuzu to it?


----------



## Armos (Jul 27, 2022)

Dallas79 said:


> I have special k but how do you add yuzu to it?


I'm wondering this as well. Can't get it to inject at all.


----------



## StonersKnight (Jul 27, 2022)

Dallas79 said:


> I have special k but how do you add yuzu to it?


open special k

Library tab on the top left, in there at the bottom is add game. Find the yuzu executable. You will know it's the correct one because on the right side, in the list of games will be yuzu installer with the yuzu symbol. Hit launch after having yuzu selected.
control+shift+backspace will open the control screen for special k in game. at the top there will be an HDR tab. hit that and enable it. I also checked enable/disable when the game launches/closes so shouldn't have to do it more than once. You will immediately tell it is working. My screen went black for a moment then boom... HDR.


----------



## redflamingolingo (Jul 27, 2022)

Gnostalgia said:


> How do you go about doing this?



1) Download the Special K global injector from this site: https://special-k.info/
2) Open the program and click the Library tab at the top
3) Right click in the game titles section to the right and select add game
4) Add the path to the yuzu.exe file
5) Turn HDR on in your Windows Settings
6) Click on the Yuzu title in Special K
7) Click the "Launch" button in the bottom right
8) Open Xenoblade 3 or any of your other games
9) Once game has launched, you should see the injector information at the top of the screen
10) Press CNTL+SHFT+BKSPACE to open the Special K menu
11) At the top click the HDR option and then go to HDR set up
12) A new box will open with "none" checked by default
13) Check "ScRGB HDR" and also ensure that "full luminance" is checked
14) Special K should have a yellow message indicating a restart is required
15) Close the game and the Yuzu emulator and relaunch it from Special K again
16) Launch your game and again open the Special K menu
17) Again, click HDR and then HDR setup
18) Now native HDR has been implemented into the game 
19) Tweak the top 3 values to your liking: Peak White Luminance, Paper White Luminance, and Middle Gray
20) You will see the changes occurring in your game in real time (I recommend choosing an area with lights such as near an item to pick up)
21) For my LG OLED TV I have the following settings: Peak White 1000, Paper White 500, and Middle Gray at +4.5%
22) You usually want Paper White to be no more than half the value of Peak White

Enjoy! Let me know if you have any questions! The HDR really does take the game to another level!


----------



## Red_BY (Jul 27, 2022)

SpecialK HDR works ONLY on OpenGL. Get latest version from their Discord. Just get an installer and then use "Add game" feature to add Yuzu or Ryujinx .exe. Launch emulator through SpecialK and you'll see it's UI loaded, select HDR winget to enable it and then reboot the game and it should be working, calibrate it to look right on your monitor. You may need to enable HDR in Windows for it to work. There's also a small performance hit and it may cause compatibility issues. It's a really cool feature but using it with emulators is a hassle so I stick to SDR.


----------



## Citrus333 (Jul 27, 2022)

Testing with Vulkan Ryujinx and its surprisingly good, but crashes after a minute or two.


----------



## Woobels (Jul 27, 2022)

Citrus333 said:


> Testing with Vulkan Ryujinx and its surprisingly good, but crashes after a minute or two.


It works quite well for me too but it will crash eventually, usually after an hour or so.


----------



## Armos (Jul 27, 2022)

Red_BY said:


> SpecialK HDR works ONLY on OpenGL. Get latest version from their Discord. Just get an installer and then use "Add game" feature to add Yuzu or Ryujinx .exe. Launch emulator through SpecialK and you'll see it's UI loaded, select HDR winget to enable it and then reboot the game and it should be working, calibrate it to look right on your monitor. You may need to enable HDR in Windows for it to work. There's also a small performance hit and it may cause compatibility issues. It's a really cool feature but using it with emulators is a hassle so I stick to SDR.


For some reason Yuzu Early Access isn't working with it no matter what I do.


----------



## redflamingolingo (Jul 27, 2022)

Armos said:


> For some reason Yuzu Early Access isn't working with it no matter what I do.


That's weird. It is working fine for me with the latest EA build.

Try configuring global properties in Yuzu for borderless windowed and see if that works. Once the game launches, just F11 to take it to full screen.

Also, double check the instructions I posted above and see if that helps at all.


----------



## VikStrange (Jul 27, 2022)

Woobels said:


> It works quite well for me too but it will crash eventually, usually after an hour or so.


Does it show why on the logs? My testing of Vulkan hasnt gone further than 15 min a take since I'm doing more things.


----------



## DunArd (Jul 27, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> nobody attacked I was just being 100% blunt against false claims like based on the flavor text you posted I expected a much better looking game instead I got the same exact thing I already had with far less changes. I've not seen the glitch myself so until I do they will remain off for me


Well... I would not say that "exact" is the correct word, compared with the settings that you have indicated that you use in your preset and mine:

https://imgsli.com/MTE4NDEz

Maybe the effects produced by the resolution improvement may be the same (I've never said that they will only be seen in my preset), but it is clear that the AA, the shadows and the LOD improve with respect to your preset.


----------



## Hakz31 (Jul 27, 2022)

Red_BY said:


> If anyone wants it I compiled those settings into a config. Additionally I also disabled dynamic resolution. Comes in two versions, Switch and Emu, only difference is that Emu Version also has ColReduction disabled so it can scale properly on emulators.
> To install on Yuzu or Ryujinx just drop Config folder into your emulators mod location, on Switch install as usual.


Sorry if its a dumb question but does this mod work with 1.0 and 1.1.0 ?


----------



## Red_BY (Jul 27, 2022)

Hakz31 said:


> Sorry if its a dumb question but does this mod work with 1.0 and 1.1.0 ?


Works with both.


----------



## Citrus333 (Jul 27, 2022)

Woobels said:


> It works quite well for me too but it will crash eventually, usually after an hour or so.


Seems only mods are making my Ryujinx emu crash, played without mods and never crashed.  Yuzu all mods work without crash.


----------



## r00t09 (Jul 27, 2022)

set my pagefile to 100gb and played for an hour now with yuzu opengl to counter vram leak. ill set it to 1tb now and just play


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 27, 2022)

DunArd said:


> Well... I would not say that "exact" is the correct word, compared with the settings that you have indicated that you use in your preset and mine:
> 
> https://imgsli.com/MTE4NDEz
> 
> Maybe the effects produced by the resolution improvement may be the same (I've never said that they will only be seen in my preset), but it is clear that the AA, the shadows and the LOD improve with respect to your preset.


I'll have to test when I get to that area though even in that comparison I still think mine looks better especially without the vaseline lol


----------



## VikStrange (Jul 27, 2022)

r00t09 said:


> set my pagefile to 100gb and played for an hour now with yuzu opengl to counter vram leak. ill set it to 1tb now and just play


Save a lot anyway, you never know what might put you over the cap.


----------



## Woobels (Jul 27, 2022)

VikStrange said:


> Does it show why on the logs? My testing of Vulkan hasnt gone further than 15 min a take since I'm doing more things.


It doesn't, I feel it's a memory leak issue though because my whole PC starts chugging till I manage to kill Ryujinx.


----------



## VikStrange (Jul 27, 2022)

Woobels said:


> It doesn't, I feel it's a memory leak issue though because my whole PC starts chugging till I manage to kill Ryujinx.


Weird. Ryu vulkan doesnt memory leak for me: in fact, it doesnt even go over 50% memory or vram, unlike normal Ryu or Yuzu, that go straight at 70/80%.


----------



## DunArd (Jul 27, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> I'll have to test when I get to that area though even in that comparison I still think mine looks better especially without the vaseline lol


Lmao

End of discussion, what a waste of time when I could be playing


----------



## Medel87 (Jul 27, 2022)

DunArd said:


> Lmao
> 
> End of discussion, what a waste of time when I could be playing


For me, your config looks better, thanks for your time working on it mate


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 27, 2022)

DunArd said:


> Lmao
> 
> End of discussion, what a waste of time when I could be playing


because everybody has to love blur filters. vaseline aside its still not as drastic as you made it out to be and apparently only noticeable in certain areas because colony 9 shows zero difference






can you guess which is which?


----------



## Shayuna (Jul 27, 2022)

btw someone know how to activate the dlcs?_?


----------



## Red_BY (Jul 27, 2022)

Shayuna said:


> btw someone know how to activate the dlcs?_?


Not available yet. Game isn't even out till 29th.


----------



## masagrator (Jul 27, 2022)

Shayuna said:


> btw someone know how to activate the dlcs?_?


Uh, you need actually install them. They are not simple unlockers in XC3, they have actual romfs partition (first DLC is reported to have 41 MB)


----------



## DunArd (Jul 27, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> because everybody has to love blur filters. vaseline aside its still not as drastic as you made it out to be and apparently only noticeable in certain areas because colony 9 shows zero differenceView attachment 319859View attachment 319860
> 
> can you guess which is which?


Here is less noticeable, but I see the difference, the down one has better shadows, lights and AA


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 27, 2022)

DunArd said:


> Here is less noticeable, but I see the difference, the down one has better shadows, lights and AA


funny part is the bottom one is my pic I just knew you would assume I put them in order


----------



## DJPAUL1990 (Jul 27, 2022)

@DunArd 

Can i do something that Cutscenes runs better with your „Max config“? mostly use oc 460. or is charging and oc 700+ the only way?

Thx


----------



## Otakon273 (Jul 27, 2022)

DunArd said:


> DunArd's Maxed Preset


Thanks a lot for great work!
Sorry for dumb question, but can you share Maxed config, or just tell how to change shadows to default settibgs in your config.
Playin in dock CPU 1500+ GPU 921. sometimes frame drops near 20, especially in cutscenes. Or can you say what setting you change to obtain such clean image. At least want stable 30fps on dock with clean picture, not care so much about shadows. I hope turn off shadows to default make it.


----------



## DunArd (Jul 27, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> funny part is the bottom one is my pic I just knew you would assume I put them in order


Oh my god, what a troll 
Is mine man, I compared it with imgsli and have the characteristics of my preset, and the other one doesn't have it nothing.
This is so dumb man, stop.



DJPAUL1990 said:


> @DunArd
> 
> Can i do something that Cutscenes runs better with your „Max config“? mostly use oc 460. or is charging and oc 700+ the only way?
> 
> Thx


With maxed preset impossible, the game it has a system that drops from 30 to 20FPS to avoid stuttering, the cinematics are slowed down because with 460MHz the game cannot reach 21-28FPS.



Otakon273 said:


> Thanks a lot for great work!
> Sorry for dumb question, but can you share Maxed config, or just tell how to change shadows to default settibgs in your config.
> Playin in dock CPU 1500+ GPU 921. sometimes frame drops near 20, especially in cutscenes. Or can you say what setting you change to obtain such clean image. At least want stable 30fps on dock with clean picture, not care so much about shadows. I hope turn off shadows to default make it.


Thank you! You have the JSON settings for maxed preset in the page 22, to reset shadows to default you need to change these values:


> "shadowStr": 1.15, -> 1.0
> "shadowHalf": false, -> true
> "shadowColor": [
> 1.05, -> 1.0
> ...


----------



## SwitchMan (Jul 27, 2022)

Yuzu still crashing with the update v1.1.0 ?


----------



## tet666 (Jul 27, 2022)

SwitchMan said:


> Yuzu still crashing with the update v1.1.0 ?


Yes of course


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 27, 2022)

DunArd said:


> Oh my god, what a troll
> Is mine man, I compared it with imgsli and have the characteristics of my preset, and the other one doesn't have it nothing.
> This is so dumb man, stop.
> 
> ...


its funny how toxic you get when you are wrong. as I said from the start MOST of the settings changed do nothing hence why its so unnoticeable to the point that you even trick yourself. its clearly something thats only apparent in some areas and not others. and hell even  in the comparisons you showed early I saw lots of blur more than anything else. but i guess changing cloud color was a pro tweak


----------



## cobjak (Jul 27, 2022)

By tweaking a little bit I found a really interesting preset.

I changed all the values from false to true and it gives an excellent effect! The theme of the game is reinforced, it gives a darker side and it makes the effect of a reshade. Here are two pictures to illustrate my point
( also, I put max res, i didn't try cutscene or battle yet)

"for switch"
It would be nice to find out how to remove the dark edges just to see if it is better or not


----------



## zaku (Jul 27, 2022)

DunArd said:


> Ooookay, let's go!
> 
> After XC1DE and XC2/Torna, I bring you... ¡*DunArd's preset for Xenoblade Chronicles 3*!
> 
> ...


Max setting is great but cutscene has slowdowns. Not all cutscenes and not all the time, fps drops to 20 from 30. I'm kinda confused on why tho because sometimes fps drops when nothing is happening in the scene, other times fps stays 30 during a battle scene. WTF??


----------



## Citrus333 (Jul 27, 2022)

So after 5 hours in Yuzu and 2 in Vulkan Ryujinx here are my findings:

Note: 3080 desktop i7 9700k

Yuzu OpenGL: 30fps stable with shader building stutters and some 2-5 second freezes in cutscenes.  Zero crashes.  Perhaps some missing effects.  Scaling above 1x has black lines.

Ryujinx Vulkan: 22-30 fps all the time. No large stutters or freezes.  Mods have a large impact on performance;  no mods with 4x emu scaling ran stable 30 fps, Res mods with 1x scaling ran 22-30 fps.  Only crashed at the very beginning of the game.

Conclusion:  Vulkan on Yuzu will probably solve all the issues if that ever works for XBC3.  Ryujinx 4x no mods runs the best, and only looks kinda bad.  Yuzu OpenGL looks and runs the best ONLY when shaders are built.  Ryu 1x w/ mods looks great but has 22-30 variable fps, feels the most Switch like with fps slowdown but not stutters.  Pick your poison, none are perfect.


----------



## Lyzard (Jul 27, 2022)

DunArd said:


> Ooookay, let's go!
> 
> After XC1DE and XC2/Torna, I bring you... ¡*DunArd's preset for Xenoblade Chronicles 3*!
> 
> ...


Thanks! Max settings with docked mode looks pretty good  But even if i overclock gpu to 921 mhz, it still drops to 20fps in cutscenes. any way to solve this issue ?


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 27, 2022)

lyzard said:


> Thanks! Max settings with docked mode looks pretty good  But even if i overclock gpu to 921 mhz, it still drops to 20fps in cutscenes. any way to solve this issue ?


I really don't understand this issue and have not been able to replicate. is it all videos or certain videos? its been an issue since day one for people


----------



## DJPAUL1990 (Jul 27, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> I really don't understand this issue and have not been able to replicate. is it all videos or certain videos? its been an issue since day one for people



Maybe it depends which switch we are using v1/v2 ? I dont get it

For me: 

- Using oc 700+ cutscenes normal
- using oc 460 cutscenes slow
- using oc 460 + 20fps cheat (dont work with 1.1.0) cutscenes normal

I dont get it


----------



## Forcevapour (Jul 27, 2022)

I think I've settled for yuzu. Smoothest and most stable.

Has anyone fixed the scaling artifacts?
Or the missing effects?


----------



## Citrus333 (Jul 27, 2022)

Citrus333 said:


> So after 5 hours in Yuzu and 2 in Vulkan Ryujinx here are my findings:
> 
> Note: 3080 desktop i7 9700k
> 
> ...


Update to this.  Using the basic mods to increase the res with Ryujinx and it runs and looks perfect, but there are now crashes.  DunArds/Dev settings mod doesn't crash but there are slowdowns and fps drops.

Ryujinx crash error log reports: 
GPU.MainThread Gpu : VK Sync Object 601644 failed to signal within 1000ms. Continuing...
GUI.RenderLoop Application : Unhandled exception caught: Ryujinx.Graphics.Vulkan.VulkanException: Unexpected API error "ErrorDeviceLost".

Then crashes, GPU usages spikes to 100% during this crash.


----------



## PhiZero (Jul 27, 2022)

38 pages and all that's been happening is just emulator troubleshooting, posting half broken configs because people don't know what they're doing and just change things at will and circle jerking about which config looks the best while in fact every single one is mostly the same because there's limited things that actually do anything out of the parameters that we _do_ know.

God, pre-releases suck.


----------



## Otakon273 (Jul 27, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> I really don't understand this issue and have not been able to replicate. is it all videos or certain videos? its been an issue since day one for people


Have same problem. Just do default shadows and turn of ssao. 
https://gbatemp.net/threads/xenoblade-chronicles-3-graphics-settings.615901/post-9893350


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 27, 2022)

PhiZero said:


> while in fact every single one is mostly the same because there's limited things that actually do anything out of the parameters that we _do_ know.


to be fair I basically already said this lol


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 27, 2022)

Otakon273 said:


> Have same problem. Just do default shadows and turn of ssao.
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/xenoblade-chronicles-3-graphics-settings.615901/post-9893350


like I tested it with all the settings on and never had the issue but it could easily be that you guys arn't using a ram overclock


----------



## Spiritshaker (Jul 27, 2022)

Yeah, I'm fine with waiting. I think almost all of these problems people are facing will be gone either a day after or the exact date of release.


----------



## Woobels (Jul 27, 2022)

Spiritshaker said:


> Yeah, I'm fine with waiting. I think almost all of these problems people are facing will be gone either a day after or the exact date of release.


I've seen people express this sentiment before but I'm not sure if I really buy it.


----------



## Spiritshaker (Jul 28, 2022)

Which part? The waiting or the problems being fixed by release date? Emulator wise, the devs are probably frustratingly aware the game has leaked. SMTV was being spammed and flooded in both discords about memory leaks and then lo and behold day one the leaks were fixed.


----------



## cleanhovbot (Jul 28, 2022)

Spiritshaker said:


> Yeah, I'm fine with waiting. I think almost all of these problems people are facing will be gone either a day after or the exact date of release.


What will the release day change? We already have the first patch. Do you really think there's that many people in the emulator/hacked console scene that care about the official release date? At this point I'd say the bottleneck is the emulators themselves. People playing on hacked consoles are probably already getting the best they can out of it. So now it's just a matter of waiting until the emulators can handle the more advanced stuff without performance drops.


----------



## PhiZero (Jul 28, 2022)

cleanhovbot said:


> At this point I'd say the bottleneck is the emulators themselves. People playing on hacked consoles are probably already getting the best they can out of it. So now it's just a matter of waiting until the emulators can handle the more advanced stuff without performance drops.


That's quite literally what he's alluding to, though. Emulator devs aren't working on the emulator bugs because the game hasn't released officially yet, so legally it's troublesome to start releasing fixes for it.


----------



## Gnostalgia (Jul 28, 2022)

cleanhovbot said:


> What will the release day change? We already have the first patch. Do you really think there's that many people in the emulator/hacked console scene that care about the official release date? At this point I'd say the bottleneck is the emulators themselves. People playing on hacked consoles are probably already getting the best they can out of it. So now it's just a matter of waiting until the emulators can handle the more advanced stuff without performance drops.


The devs for the emulators cannot legally update their emulators for the game until the official release date so that is what will change.


----------



## cobjak (Jul 28, 2022)

Any chance to get the 60/30/20 fps cheat for new update?


----------



## Spiritshaker (Jul 28, 2022)

I mean, my only observation from the people who are coming in here and comparing configs, settings and etc. is that they feel overly zealous that they get to play the game early. They're willing to have a botched experience if it means to be the first to do it.


----------



## Red_BY (Jul 28, 2022)

Xenoblade games are also notoriously hard to emulate. Xenoblade 2 is one of the most demanding Switch titles to emulate still. Both have plenty of visual glitches. And as a result of aggressive AA require configs to upscale properly. Hopefully Xeno 3 popularity will make developers focus more on those titles. Xenoblade games really are limited by Switch hardware. But that also makes them future proof because they look gorgeous when upscaled.


----------



## Woobels (Jul 28, 2022)

Spiritshaker said:


> Which part? The waiting or the problems being fixed by release date? Emulator wise, the devs are probably frustratingly aware the game has leaked. SMTV was being spammed and flooded in both discords about memory leaks and then lo and behold day one the leaks were fixed.


I could be wrong but if I remember correctly fixes for SMT did get pushed through in builds well before the game came out and nothing much changed on the day of release, but again I could be wrong here. Either way I'm not in a rush and I certainly don't envy the emulator devs who have to deal with the barrage of people asking for support on illegal activities. I'm just skeptical that they wouldn't push a fix through in an EA build if they had one now, especially from Yuzu's side.


----------



## zaku (Jul 28, 2022)

Don't expect problems to magically disappear on release day. Emulator devs need a lot more time to fix the problems bc xeno games are hard to emulate. Unknown settings in config? That also takes weeks to figure out by the community here. What people have been doing in the past 38 pages is part of that process. Early leak just means we get to the end faster. Y'all acting like there's a group of people have this all figured out already and are just holding off until the 29th lmao.


----------



## Spiritshaker (Jul 28, 2022)

Woobels said:


> I could be wrong but if I remember correctly fixes for SMT did get pushed through in builds well before the game came out and nothing much changed on the day of release, but again I could be wrong here. Either way I'm not in a rush and I certainly don't envy the emulator devs who have to deal with the barrage of people asking for support on illegal activities. I'm just skeptical that they wouldn't push a fix through in an EA build if they had one now, especially from Yuzu's side.


They're still liable even if it's a patreon build. If anything, it'd be even worse because they are having users pay for a service. Imagine if you had a paid accessed emulator which allowed users to get fixes for unreleased games, which in turn may influence others to not buy the game at all. Why spend 60 dollars when you can spend 5 dollars to have a better experience for free? Nintendo would be very upset lol


----------



## Citrus333 (Jul 28, 2022)

Spiritshaker said:


> I mean, my only observation from the people who are coming in here and comparing configs, settings and etc. is that they feel overly zealous that they get to play the game early. They're willing to have a botched experience if it means to be the first to do it.



IMO playing it on the Switch default way is the botched experience.  We're here testing and experimenting to get the best result like has been done for all the Xenoblade games.  XBC2 stable 30fps 4k was amazing.

So far I've got Ryujinx Vulkan working near perfect, high res, 28-30 fps.  My only issue is some minor missing graphically effects. (The little soul orbs when they do they off-seeing)


----------



## Spiritshaker (Jul 28, 2022)

zaku said:


> Don't expect problems to magically disappear on release day. Emulator devs need a lot more time to fix the problems bc xeno games are hard to emulate. Unknown settings in config? That also takes weeks to figure out by the community here. What people have been doing in the past 38 pages is part of that process. Early leak just means we get to the end faster. Y'all acting like there's a group of people have this all figured out already and are just holding off until the 29th lmao.


29th, 30th, etc. to me it doesn't particularly matter. I don't know if anything being done _now_ is necessarily fixing problems though? They're just circumventing them temporarily and even then it's not full-proof.


----------



## Gnostalgia (Jul 28, 2022)

Citrus333 said:


> IMO playing it on the Switch default way is the botched experience.  We're here testing and experimenting to get the best result like has been done for all the Xenoblade games.  XBC2 stable 30fps 4k was amazing.
> 
> So far I've got Ryujinx Vulkan working near perfect, high res, 28-30 fps.  My only issue is some minor missing graphically effects. (The little soul orbs when they do they off-seeing)


That's weird. I get the opposite. Works near perfectly playing Yuzu EA but the soul orbs are missing there but it runs like crap on Vulkan Ryujinx but the soul orbs are present


----------



## Citrus333 (Jul 28, 2022)

Gnostalgia said:


> That's weird. I get the opposite. Works near perfectly playing Yuzu EA but the soul orbs are missing there but it runs like crap on Vulkan Ryujinx but the soul orbs are present


Using any mods?  I think some mods may be affecting them.


----------



## Gnostalgia (Jul 28, 2022)

Citrus333 said:


> Using any mods?  I think some mods may be affecting them.


Just a resolution mod but I tried it without it to no avail. Maybe it has something to do with my Nvidia settings so I will try and tinker with that.


----------



## Citrus333 (Jul 28, 2022)

Gnostalgia said:


> Just a resolution mod but I tried it without it to no avail. Maybe it has something to do with my Nvidia settings so I will try and tinker with that.


Weird, I do get some soul orbs on Ryujinx Vulkan but they fade really quick and that one scene after the first big bad where they're all looking around during an off-seeing there's no orbs.  Curious to see if its actually a game problem that needs a patch, everything else looks perfect.


----------



## tanius (Jul 28, 2022)

Citrus333 said:


> IMO playing it on the Switch default way is the botched experience.  We're here testing and experimenting to get the best result like has been done for all the Xenoblade games.  XBC2 stable 30fps 4k was amazing.
> 
> So far I've got Ryujinx Vulkan working near perfect, high res, 28-30 fps.  My only issue is some minor missing graphically effects. (The little soul orbs when they do they off-seeing)


How did you get ryujinx vulkan working? Mine just crashes immediately. Is it a new build that I don't know about?


----------



## Defaul (Jul 28, 2022)

All i'm interested in is a solid 30fps. So i'm playing around with turning off things I don't need or wouldn't even notice are gone.

Oh, out of curiousity, say I left the graphics the default and overclocked the switch a bit, would that make any difference?


----------



## Citrus333 (Jul 28, 2022)

tanius said:


> How did you get ryujinx vulkan working? Mine just crashes immediately. Is it a new build that I don't know about?


Installed the github version from https://github.com/Ryujinx/Ryujinx/pull/2518, not sure if you're using a different one.


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 28, 2022)

Spiritshaker said:


> I mean, my only observation from the people who are coming in here and comparing configs, settings and etc. is that they feel overly zealous that they get to play the game early. They're willing to have a botched experience if it means to be the first to do it.


more like the game is blurry af by default and an update won't fix that. turning off AA, turning off blur effects, and setting resolution to 1.0 is good enough for me


----------



## orangpelupa (Jul 28, 2022)

Defaul said:


> All i'm interested in is a solid 30fps. So i'm playing around with turning off things I don't need or wouldn't even notice are gone.
> 
> Oh, out of curiousity, say I left the graphics the default and overclocked the switch a bit, would that make any difference?


Yes


----------



## MechRhino (Jul 28, 2022)

Citrus333 said:


> Update to this.  Using the basic mods to increase the res with Ryujinx and it runs and looks perfect, but there are now crashes.  DunArds/Dev settings mod doesn't crash but there are slowdowns and fps drops.
> 
> Ryujinx crash error log reports:
> GPU.MainThread Gpu : VK Sync Object 601644 failed to signal within 1000ms. Continuing...
> ...



I'm also having this same error with and without the resolution mod, only getting a few minutes of playtime in before it crashes. It's unfortunate as that Ryujinx vulkan version has the least amount of stuttering and most stable framerate for me.


----------



## ucupetuks (Jul 28, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> all I did is turned off all blur, TMAA, AA, and set resolution to 1.0 so as I said most of the settings they claimed changed things did jack shit if you want my actual file to test yourself https://www.mediafire.com/file/7pddqlosyjbinzn/lib_nx.bin/file


What versin is for? Is ok with latest  patch, i assume if using latest ips patch

Still using shinraikdou At the moment cause many people posting said the max one setting is more blurry in aa like mention in dfoundry when moving.
I will try your setting. Hope the aa or whatever is that makes blurry edges when moving is fixed


----------



## kwall24 (Jul 28, 2022)

I feel like we need to separate the thread into Hardware and Emulation. It's getting real tricky to follow. I just wanna fix the FPS dropping cutscenes on my Switch. From what I can tell, it's not been fixed yet but there's like 6 pages between Switch posts and everything else is emulators.


----------



## ucupetuks (Jul 28, 2022)

kwall24 said:


> I feel like we need to separate the thread into Hardware and Emulation. It's getting real tricky to follow. I just wanna fix the FPS dropping cutscenes on my Switch. From what I can tell, it's not been fixed yet but there's like 6 pages between Switch posts and everything else is emulators.


Just use switch-oc suite its simple only put the file in your sd. No need charger for oc. Specially ram oc include will fix bottleneck in many games sometimes its gain 15% from ram oc.


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 28, 2022)

ucupetuks said:


> What versin is for? Is ok with latest  patch, i assume if using latest ips patch
> 
> Still using shinraikdou At the moment cause many people posting said the max one setting is more blurry in aa like mention in dfoundry when moving.
> I will try your setting. Hope the aa or whatever is that makes blurry edges when moving is fixed


I hate AA personally or any blur in general but you would have to try it but here is an updated version with TMAA enabled because I found certain effects required it to be enabled https://www.mediafire.com/file/7pddqlosyjbinzn/lib_nx.bin/file but as i said the config files themselves are not for a specific version you just need the IPS patches from the main post


----------



## redflamingolingo (Jul 28, 2022)

Citrus333 said:


> Installed the github version from https://github.com/Ryujinx/Ryujinx/pull/2518, not sure if you're using a different one.


Where is the download on that link?

If it the build from 2021?


----------



## SmurfSilva21 (Jul 28, 2022)

image quality is personal,referring others' settings adjusting by yourself is the best way










ssao on
bloom on
AA on
lensFlare off
red_scl all 1.0
red_At all 1.0
blur off
tmaa on
0xF333710C :0.0（seems related with outline）


----------



## Citrus333 (Jul 28, 2022)

redflamingolingo said:


> Where is the download on that link?
> 
> If it the build from 2021?


Scroll down past all the pictures to the first post by github-actions, says "Download the artifacts for this pull request:"


----------



## lh411 (Jul 28, 2022)

SmurfSilva21 said:


> image quality is personal,referring others' settings adjusting by yourself is the best way
> View attachment 319901
> View attachment 319902
> View attachment 319903
> ...


on consle or emu?


----------



## GBADWB (Jul 28, 2022)

redflamingolingo said:


> Where is the download on that link?
> 
> If it the build from 2021?


build is actually not from 2021, if you look at the edit history, the link is edited fairly often. the original post was in 2021, github doesnt change the date when looking at them


----------



## SmurfSilva21 (Jul 28, 2022)

lh411 said:


> on consle or emu?


on switch


----------



## orangpelupa (Jul 28, 2022)

SmurfSilva21 said:


> image quality is personal,referring others' settings adjusting by yourself is the best way
> View attachment 319901
> View attachment 319902
> View attachment 319903
> ...



Thabks! The outline is very disturbing

EDIT:

i cant see any difference at all with 0xF333710C at 0.0 vs default 

someone need to hack these hashes. maybe someone can post to Xentax or zenhax forum?


----------



## Helsionium (Jul 28, 2022)

orangpelupa said:


> someone need to hack these hashes. maybe someone can post to Xentax or zenhax forum?



I ran a brute-force search for a couple hours and I got around 2,000 matches, but all of them were complete nonsense. The hash function they used (murmurhash3) leads to a lot of hash collisions (different strings that result in the same hash). 

0xF333710C maps to strings like "c6yEuk", "aacQYE1v" and "aagztPXj" for example.

Under these cirumstances, a brute-force search is pretty pointless.


----------



## masagrator (Jul 28, 2022)

Helsionium said:


> I ran a brute-force search for a couple hours and I got around 2,000 matches, but all of them were complete nonsense. The hash function they used (murmurhash3) leads to a lot of hash collisions (different strings that result in the same hash).
> 
> 0xF333710C maps to strings like "c6yEuk", "aacQYE1v" and "aagztPXj" for example.
> 
> Under these cirumstances, a brute-force search is pretty pointless.


This is why I was recommending dictionary brute force with some tricks to capital letters.

Btw. it seems, according to executable, that DLCs won't be storing romfs files freely like in XC2 DLCs, but in ard files (“bf3_dlc%02d.arh" and ard)
So trick with config (and other files) inside DLC laying freely may be unavailable.


----------



## SwitchMan (Jul 28, 2022)

Thank you for the mods


----------



## ucupetuks (Jul 28, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> I hate AA personally or any blur in general but you would have to try it but here is an updated version with TMAA enabled because I found certain effects required it to be enabled https://www.mediafire.com/file/7pddqlosyjbinzn/lib_nx.bin/file but as i said the config files themselves are not for a specific version you just need the IPS patches from the main post


Thx is seem fit with my taste. Better than the max one people said


----------



## DunArd (Jul 28, 2022)

Well, I posted my preset here with the intention of sharing and that whoever wanted to enjoy something I did just like with XC1 and XC2, some users asked me for the maximized settings and I gave them to them, some thanked me and others didn't know how to do anything else to criticize destructively and laugh. Instead of saying that I have no idea what I'm configuring, it's better to say what each value is for, but that's more expensive than posting a shitty comment on a forum.

I have already realized that it is not worth helping in a network like this, so this will be my last contribution and the rest of the improvements that I implement in the damn preset I will keep for my personal use.

I made a last edit in my base post (Page 22) with some info about the cinematic slowdowns and another little things.

Thank you very much to the people who have supported and thanked and thank you very much to master Masagrator once again for bringing us the mod so quickly and easily.

Time to play and enjoy the game


----------



## pointbreak56 (Jul 28, 2022)

DunArd said:


> 好吧，我在这里发布我的预设是为了分享，谁想要享受我对 XC1 和 XC2 所做的事情，一些用户要求我最大化设置，我给了他们，一些人感谢我，其他人没有不知道如何做任何其他事情来破坏性地批评和笑。与其说我不知道我在配置什么，不如说每个值的用途，但这比在论坛上发表糟糕的评论更昂贵。
> 
> 我已经意识到在这样的网络中提供帮助是不值得的，所以这将是我的最后一个贡献，我在该死的预设中实现的其余改进我将保留供我个人使用。
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## DJPAUL1990 (Jul 28, 2022)

DunArd said:


> Well, I posted my preset here with the intention of sharing and that whoever wanted to enjoy something I did just like with XC1 and XC2, some users asked me for the maximized settings and I gave them to them, some thanked me and others didn't know how to do anything else to criticize destructively and laugh. Instead of saying that I have no idea what I'm configuring, it's better to say what each value is for, but that's more expensive than posting a shitty comment on a forum.
> 
> I have already realized that it is not worth helping in a network like this, so this will be my last contribution and the rest of the improvements that I implement in the damn preset I will keep for my personal use.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your support 

Your config is at the moment the best one (for me) now its worth to play & enjoy this game


----------



## Medel87 (Jul 28, 2022)

DunArd said:


> Well, I posted my preset here with the intention of sharing and that whoever wanted to enjoy something I did just like with XC1 and XC2, some users asked me for the maximized settings and I gave them to them, some thanked me and others didn't know how to do anything else to criticize destructively and laugh. Instead of saying that I have no idea what I'm configuring, it's better to say what each value is for, but that's more expensive than posting a shitty comment on a forum.
> 
> I have already realized that it is not worth helping in a network like this, so this will be my last contribution and the rest of the improvements that I implement in the damn preset I will keep for my personal use.
> 
> ...


There are people that are "rude" (to put it mildly) for nature, better you can do is just ignore, not worth it.

Thanks for all your contribution mate


----------



## orangpelupa (Jul 28, 2022)

Does anyone have a way to make the dynamic resolution drops gradually  (between max and min) instead of binary (max/min)?



Medel87 said:


> There are people that are "rude" (to put it mildly) for nature, better you can do is just ignore, not worth it.
> 
> Thanks for all your contribution mate



the other person was showing proof with screenshots. Although the language could be better (it can be very tiring tho to keep using calm-inducing language)


----------



## tenki05 (Jul 28, 2022)

I tried to play with DunArd customization on max, but it shutters it sometimes. I put the sys-clk recommended configuration. The one I had the most shutter was in a cutscene. What do you suggest to do?


----------



## DJPAUL1990 (Jul 28, 2022)

tenki05 said:


> I tried to play with DunArd customization on max, but it shutters it sometimes. I put the sys-clk recommended configuration. The one I had the most shutter was in a cutscene. What do you suggest to do?



For me oc 700+ (Charging) dont shutter with his config. It also shutter while you running around (gameplay)?


----------



## -Musashi- (Jul 28, 2022)

Success Remove Outline..
Thanks For The Mod @masagrator 
Also Thanks Who Covert My .json..


----------



## Medel87 (Jul 28, 2022)

orangpelupa said:


> Although the language could be better


This is what I was talking about.


----------



## jeka467 (Jul 28, 2022)

SilentGaMeR said:


> Success Remove Outline..
> Thanks For The Mod @masagrator
> Also Thanks Who Covert My .json.. View attachment 319945View attachment 319946


So what setting did you change for that?


----------



## tenki05 (Jul 28, 2022)

DJPAUL1990 said:


> For me oc 700+ (Charging) dont shutter with his config. It also shutter while you running around (gameplay)?


well it shutters a bit in combat and during cutscenes massively, I am talking about the max settings of course.



SilentGaMeR said:


> Success Remove Outline..
> Thanks For The Mod @masagrator
> Also Thanks Who Covert My .json..




oh wow, is it on emu?


----------



## Otakon273 (Jul 28, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> like I tested it with all the settings on and never had the issue but it could easily be that you guys arn't using a ram overclock


in overclock maximum value of ram is 1600, that is already active
and frame drops not everywhere, but in some heavy loaded with object areas. such as entrance of colony 4
and I using maxed config for dock, never played on switch without dock )


----------



## Medel87 (Jul 28, 2022)

SilentGaMeR said:


> Success Remove Outline..
> Thanks For The Mod @masagrator
> Also Thanks Who Covert My .json.. View attachment 319945View attachment 319946


It looks great, take a look at this @DunArd & @deathblade200 , both of your configs looks nice, and with it I think it will be more beautiful


----------



## DJPAUL1990 (Jul 28, 2022)

tenki05 said:


> well it shutters a bit in combat and during cutscenes massively, I am talking about the max settings of course.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm OK

what i have now read on 40 pages, it is a big mystery why it works for some and not for others. And I am talking about people who knows what they're doing..to oc for 30fps for example.


----------



## Kraag (Jul 28, 2022)

hello, i test with patch launch 1.1 but my texture dosent work now :/ for YUZU.

same for you?

.

hum, the resmod dosent work 1.1 reason emusak work with 1.0.0 XC3 version.

maybe can we uptade this?


----------



## cobjak (Jul 28, 2022)

cobjak said:


> By tweaking a little bit I found a really interesting preset.
> 
> I changed all the values from false to true and it gives an excellent effect! The theme of the game is reinforced, it gives a darker side and it makes the effect of a reshade. Here are two pictures to illustrate my point
> ( also, I put max res, i didn't try cutscene or battle yet)
> ...


0no one cares about my reshade for switch? The deep shadow makes the game way better for real! 
I'm working on a new version but if someone know how to disable those border shadows it would be great


----------



## Red_BY (Jul 28, 2022)

cobjak said:


> 0no one cares about my reshade for switch? The deep shadow makes the game way better for real!
> I'm working on a new version but if someone know how to disable those border shadows it would be great


Border shadows look like vignette effect to me. Maybe you accidentally enabled it somewhere in the config or possibly it's dependent on some other setting.


----------



## Medel87 (Jul 28, 2022)

cobjak said:


> 0no one cares about my reshade for switch? The deep shadow makes the game way better for real!
> I'm working on a new version but if someone know how to disable those border shadows it would be great


I will try your config when I go home, take a look at post #794 to remove border, maybe that person can help you


----------



## tenki05 (Jul 28, 2022)

.


----------



## tenki05 (Jul 28, 2022)

So news for the dock mode. I put the shadows on default and changed the GPU OC to 840. It seems that in some moments it drops to max 25 to 30 in bigger areas. Here are my screenshots with also the temperature.

What do you think? Is these values ok or my switch will be too hot to handle. I was thinking to put on 928 but I have no idea if it is safe.



Spoiler: Docked Mode




















EDIT: Sorry for the duplicate message.


----------



## SwitchMan (Jul 28, 2022)

How to resolve random crash with yuzu ?
Thank you


----------



## cobjak (Jul 28, 2022)

Red_BY said:


> Border shadows look like vignette effect to me. Maybe you accidentally enabled it somewhere in the config or possibly it's dependent on some other setting.


Basically I put all false to true, this person told me how to remove motion blur but I didn't figure out how to disable this vignette


----------



## MisterXO (Jul 28, 2022)

SilentGaMeR said:


> Success Remove Outline..
> Thanks For The Mod @masagrator
> Also Thanks Who Covert My .json.. View attachment 319945View attachment 319946



Without the outlines it looks fantastic.
Any chance you could share your file please?
Thank you!


----------



## tenki05 (Jul 28, 2022)

I quote this if it is on switch and your sys-clk config


----------



## w1ll0w (Jul 28, 2022)

So for some reason after approx. 4 hours of playtime with no issues, now every time I (try to) open the character screen Ryujinx crashes.

No idea what's going on.


----------



## Medel87 (Jul 28, 2022)

cobjak said:


> Basically I put all false to true, this person told me how to remove motion blur but I didn't figure out how to disable this vignette


I misunderstood you with borders, you mean shadows in screen border, I hope you can remove it, but take a look at remove borderline on characters, it look good.

Your mod look awesome, I love this darker style


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 28, 2022)

Otakon273 said:


> in overclock maximum value of ram is 1600, that is already active
> and frame drops not everywhere, but in some heavy loaded with object areas. such as entrance of colony 4
> and I using maxed config for dock, never played on switch without dock )


yah so like i said like 20 pages ago the issue is you don't have a ram overclock which makes a huge difference in this game


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 28, 2022)

DunArd said:


> Well, I posted my preset here with the intention of sharing and that whoever wanted to enjoy something I did just like with XC1 and XC2, some users asked me for the maximized settings and I gave them to them, some thanked me and others didn't know how to do anything else to criticize destructively and laugh. Instead of saying that I have no idea what I'm configuring, it's better to say what each value is for, but that's more expensive than posting a shitty comment on a forum.
> 
> I have already realized that it is not worth helping in a network like this, so this will be my last contribution and the rest of the improvements that I implement in the damn preset I will keep for my personal use.
> 
> ...


toxic and a drama queen when things don't go your way. man grow up this is the internet not a soap opera. like it or not MOST of your settings did nothing. this isnt the first two games which you like to keep throwing out there as a valid argument for why yours must be perfect and praised for some odd reason. this whole posts shows a clear histrionic personality disorder. but hell while I'm at it your edit even makes some areas way too bright due to you raising the gamma too high


----------



## ShiYu (Jul 28, 2022)

Kraag said:


> hello, i test with patch launch 1.1 but my texture dosent work now :/ for YUZU.
> 
> same for you?


Check the video of "Michael Chen" on Youtube. You find in the description of this video, an link with a RESMod for 1.1.0 version.


----------



## tenki05 (Jul 28, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> toxic and a drama queen when things don't go your way. man grow up this is the internet not a soap opera. like it or not MOST of your settings did nothing. this isnt the first two games which you like to keep throwing out their as a valid argument for why yours must be perfect and praised for some odd reason. this whole posts shows a clear histrionic personality disorder. but hell while I'm at it your edit even makes some areas way too bright due to you raising the gamma too high



I still don't understand which setting is best to use on dock mode


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 28, 2022)

tenki05 said:


> I still don't understand which setting is best to use on dock mode


for me just getting rid of all the blur effect/filters and getting it looking as close to native res as we currently can.  for the most part all his settings do is make the shadows darker, add more blur, and raise the gamma.


----------



## tenki05 (Jul 28, 2022)

do you have the settings to share or the .JSON that I can create. I am a little noonish so it will be wonderful if you can.


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 28, 2022)

tenki05 said:


> do you have the settings to share or the .JSON that I can create. I am a little noonish so it will be wonderful if you can.


https://www.mediafire.com/file/7pddqlosyjbinzn/lib_nx.bin/file this includes AA off, blur2 enabled to fix issues with custscene effects, resolution set to 1.0. and a new thing I learned is you can turn off the outlines which I think looks much better

minumum blur version that will hopefully fix broken effects in some cutscenes while retaining 30FPS https://www.mediafire.com/file/6pjnjfwwqwczfz7/lib_nx.bin/file


----------



## redflamingolingo (Jul 28, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> toxic and a drama queen when things don't go your way. man grow up this is the internet not a soap opera. like it or not MOST of your settings did nothing. this isnt the first two games which you like to keep throwing out their as a valid argument for why yours must be perfect and praised for some odd reason. this whole posts shows a clear histrionic personality disorder. but hell while I'm at it your edit even makes some areas way too bright due to you raising the gamma too high


To be honest, this post comes across as you having more of an issue. His post was civil and stated understable reasons for his feelings and position with graceful frustration.

What you wrote just comes across as malicious and a twist of the knife.

Just an impartial view from the outside.


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 28, 2022)

redflamingolingo said:


> To be honest, this post comes across as you having more of an issue. His post was civil and stated understable reasons for his feelings and position with graceful frustration.
> 
> What you wrote just comes across as malicious and a twist of the knife.
> 
> Just an impartial view from the outside.


no just like the very first message he sent me this post was just attention seeking and being a drama queen


----------



## tenki05 (Jul 28, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> https://www.mediafire.com/file/7pddqlosyjbinzn/lib_nx.bin/file this includes AA off, all blur effects off, resolution set to 1.0. and a new thing I learned is you can turn off the outlines which I think looks much betterView attachment 319967View attachment 319968



thank you man, really . Do you mind if you share your sys clk config? I have a v1 Switch and with the previous settings ( the Maxed Docked one) it lagged so much on frames.

 I needed to put GPU on 840 and CPU on 158. 

Really really thank you .


----------



## Otakon273 (Jul 28, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> yah so like i said like 20 pages ago the issue is you don't have a ram overclock which makes a huge difference in this game


But only turn back shadows give 30 frames without overclock is good enough


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 28, 2022)

tenki05 said:


> thank you man, really . Do you mind if you share your sys clk config? I have a v1 Switch and with the previous settings ( the Maxed Docked one) it lagged so much on frames.
> 
> I needed to put GPU on 840 and CPU on 158.
> 
> Really really thank you .


1020/768/1862 mine is also erista


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 28, 2022)

Otakon273 said:


> But only turn back shadows give 30 frames without overclock is good enough


honestly ram overclock is something you want anyway for switch games in general. I find this game slows down even at just 1600


----------



## lippe (Jul 28, 2022)

I tried Yuzu EA and Ryu Vulkan yesterday on 1.1.0. Same problems. Playing on emulator before release was a bad idea xD

ColReduction: false - the game looks good on the emulator, bad FPS.
ColReduction: true - the game looks bad, good FPS.


----------



## Otakon273 (Jul 28, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> honestly ram overclock is something you want anyway for switch games in general. I find this game slows down even at just 1600


just add options to config manually?


----------



## -Musashi- (Jul 28, 2022)

Mod - Increase Shadow + Increase Reflection
vs 
Default


----------



## Type_O_Dev (Jul 28, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> https://www.mediafire.com/file/7pddqlosyjbinzn/lib_nx.bin/file this includes AA off, all blur effects off, resolution set to 1.0. and a new thing I learned is you can turn off the outlines which I think looks much betterView attachment 319967View attachment 319968


Thank you for this


----------



## -Musashi- (Jul 28, 2022)

remove outline just copy the code in xc2 then put in xc3


----------



## Garnatian (Jul 28, 2022)

Are there are mods that remove the blur and increase the resolution for emulators?


----------



## sky11504 (Jul 28, 2022)

SilentGaMeR said:


> remove outline just copy the code in xc2 then put in xc3


Any chance you could share your file please?


----------



## sky11504 (Jul 28, 2022)

SilentGaMeR said:


> remove outline just copy the code in xc2 then put in xc3


Any chance you could share your file please?


----------



## Otakon273 (Jul 28, 2022)

SilentGaMeR said:


> Mod - Increase Shadow + Increase Reflection
> vs
> Default


Is there any list of what every config line exactly do?


----------



## tenki05 (Jul 28, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> 1020/768/1862 mine is also erista


wait my max is CPU 18
GPu 928
Ram 1600

How did you go over this O.O

Edit: I figured out that maybe it is the RAM. Can I ask you why you didn't overclok it?


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 28, 2022)

tenki05 said:


> wait my max is CPU 18
> GPu 928
> Ram 1600
> 
> How did you go over this O.O


https://github.com/KazushiMe/Switch-OC-Suite read everything before you do anything


----------



## tenki05 (Jul 28, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> https://github.com/KazushiMe/Switch-OC-Suite read everything before you do anything


that makes much more sense thank you so much


----------



## orangpelupa (Jul 28, 2022)

SilentGaMeR said:


> remove outline just copy the code in xc2 then put in xc3



What are the codes?


----------



## orangpelupa (Jul 28, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> https://www.mediafire.com/file/7pddqlosyjbinzn/lib_nx.bin/file this includes AA off, all blur effects off, resolution set to 1.0. and a new thing I learned is you can turn off the outlines which I think looks much betterView attachment 319967View attachment 319968



Which variables, and at what value to removes outline?


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 28, 2022)

orangpelupa said:


> Which variables, and at what value to removes outline?


0xF333710C :0.0


----------



## -Musashi- (Jul 28, 2022)

orangpelupa said:


> What are the codes?


just put it here
toonOutlineWidth = 0.0 remove outline
0xF333710C :0.0 less outline


----------



## -Musashi- (Jul 28, 2022)

Otakon273 said:


> Is there any list of what every config line exactly do?


shadowStr:
SSR (Screen Space Reflection);

your choice how much you want..
this is working..


----------



## Medel87 (Jul 28, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> and a new thing I learned is you can turn off the outlines which I think looks much better


It look good, but there is some of it, in post #841 say how to remove all outline, and #842 how to give more intensity to relections and shadows, if you want


----------



## -Musashi- (Jul 28, 2022)

Medel87 said:


> It look good, but there is some of it, in post #841 say how to remove all outline


still have outline look carefully nose & face..
if you put that one all remove..


----------



## SwitchMan (Jul 28, 2022)

SilentGaMeR said:


> shadowStr:
> SSR (Screen Space Reflection);
> 
> your choice how much you want..
> this is working..


Do you have a file for this, on Yuzu please ?


----------



## Medel87 (Jul 28, 2022)

SilentGaMeR said:


> still have outline look carefully nose & face..
> if you put that one all remove..


So better not remove all? I don't understand well


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 28, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> https://www.mediafire.com/file/7pddqlosyjbinzn/lib_nx.bin/file this includes AA off, all blur effects off, resolution set to 1.0. and a new thing I learned is you can turn off the outlines which I think looks much betterView attachment 319967View attachment 319968


updated this post because turning of blur2 in the config was causing issues with effects in some cutscenes


----------



## -Musashi- (Jul 28, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> updated this post because turning of blur2 in the config was causing issues with effects in some cutscenes


thanks for the info


----------



## -Musashi- (Jul 28, 2022)

i want to edit more but im worried no one will convert my .json..
others are busy who convert my file....
my python not working to me..i dont know why..
maybe i dont get what he explain (masagrator)..my bad..


----------



## cobjak (Jul 28, 2022)

Medel87 said:


> I misunderstood you with borders, you mean shadows in screen border, I hope you can remove it, but take a look at remove borderline on characters, it look good.
> 
> Your mod look awesome, I love this darker style


Yeah sorry I'm not English native so I don't know the correct word for that "vignette" I work on another version of this reshade without outlines on characters but on switch I see no difference


----------



## able1214 (Jul 28, 2022)

SilentGaMeR said:


> just put it here
> toonOutlineWidth = 0.0 remove outline
> 0xF333710C :0.0 less outline


"toonOutlineWidth" is not in the original config file, do I just make a new line?


----------



## able1214 (Jul 28, 2022)

Custom yuzu build that resolves memory leak:
https://www.mediafire.com/file/c0e2dt5dhk0mbdb/yuzu-windows-msvc-development-build.rar/file


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 28, 2022)

SilentGaMeR said:


> thanks for the info


it seems like its what causes a bulk of the performance issues so need to see if I can get it working at the minimum effect


----------



## Otakon273 (Jul 28, 2022)

SilentGaMeR said:


> shadowStr:
> SSR (Screen Space Reflection);
> 
> your choice how much you want..
> this is working..



Thats ones I know for years )
I am about such names as:
aoskip (i think its from ambient occlusion, but what skip about in here),
lut,
blm_border (but after seeng blm_gauss  I think it's motion bloom)
simShwStr
ao_av_
toonDir
TransReduction
and any important values


----------



## -Musashi- (Jul 28, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> it seems like its what causes a bulk of the performance issues so need to see if I can get it working at the minimum effect


I think also perfomance issue


----------



## DJPAUL1990 (Jul 28, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> updated this post because turning of blur2 in the config was causing issues with effects in some cutscenes



Im so confused now  too many configs out there. Your config is for Switch or emulator?


----------



## superdan2481 (Jul 28, 2022)

So has anyone found any really good settings that are working for the switch? Because I've been following all the pages and it seemed like almost all of them are just for the emulator. And I've tried a couple settings, along with using the overclock and haven't seen any difference in default settings at all lol. I really just like to see the resolution as good as it is on docked


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 28, 2022)

DJPAUL1990 said:


> Im so confused now  too many configs out there. Your config is for Switch or emulator?


technically both? but I'm on switch lol


----------



## VikStrange (Jul 28, 2022)

able1214 said:


> Custom yuzu build that resolves memory leak:
> https://www.mediafire.com/file/c0e2dt5dhk0mbdb/yuzu-windows-msvc-development-build.rar/file


IDK, my friend, but for me it keeps doing the vram leak like there is no tomorrow.

But thats expected. At this point I'd have enough if I knew why the cheats arent loading.


----------



## UlyssesMendivil (Jul 28, 2022)

superdan2481 said:


> So has anyone found any really good settings that are working for the switch? Because I've been following all the pages and it seemed like almost all of them are just for the emulator. And I've tried a couple settings, along with using the overclock and haven't seen any difference in default settings at all lol. I really just like to see the resolution as good as it is on docked


page 22


----------



## chillestvi (Jul 28, 2022)

Is there any chance that we could get a config that just keeps the resolution at 540 undocked while turning off dynamic resolution?


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 28, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> https://www.mediafire.com/file/7pddqlosyjbinzn/lib_nx.bin/file this includes AA off, all blur effects off, resolution set to 1.0. and a new thing I learned is you can turn off the outlines which I think looks much better
> 
> minumum blur version that will hopefully fix broken effects in some cutscenes while retaining 30FPS https://www.mediafire.com/file/6pjnjfwwqwczfz7/lib_nx.bin/file
> View attachment 319967View attachment 319968


added a version for minimum blur settings because blur just tanks performance when a lot of effects are going on but is needed for some cutscene effects. I can not guarantee it will work in every cutscene but feel free to test it. worst case scenario you will get a black flash during certain effects in cutcenes if it doesn't work


----------



## Lyzard (Jul 28, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> honestly ram overclock is something you want anyway for switch games in general. I find this game slows down even at just 1600


i m trying to figure this out myself, found a guide video in youtube about ram overclocking but i m stuck with editing ''hekate_ipl.ini'' part. i dont have this file in my switch. never used hekate. is it needed?

nvm already got it


----------



## tankmaster55 (Jul 28, 2022)

Any one knows if there is a way or mod to hide the red exclamation mark on screen?


----------



## jeka467 (Jul 28, 2022)

tankmaster55 said:


> Any one knows if there is a way or mod to hide the red exclamation on screen?


just complete collectopedia. It's in quests


----------



## TelepathX (Jul 28, 2022)

able1214 said:


> Custom yuzu build that resolves memory leak



Thanks for sharing, but the memory leak is still there even on this build after testing for a bit. We'll have to wait for an announcement from Yuzu and Ryujinx's channels later when the game releases, and report logs and bugs at their Githubs in detail so they can identify what's causing these problems.


----------



## Medel87 (Jul 28, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> added a version for minimum blur settings because blur just tanks performance when a lot of effects are going on but is needed for some cutscene effects. I can not guarantee it will work in every cutscene but feel free to test it. worst case scenario you will get a black flash during certain effects in cutcenes if it doesn't work


Will try it now, with your last config, and 1020/768/1862 have 20 FPS in a consul battle at least during 50% of the battle


----------



## Gnostalgia (Jul 28, 2022)

VikStrange said:


> IDK, my friend, but for me it keeps doing the vram leak like there is no tomorrow.
> 
> But thats expected. At this point I'd have enough if I knew why the cheats arent loading.


It is working for me. The old yuzu EA was eating at both my physical memory and virtual memory while this custom build has me sitting at 50% constantly (was going up to 85% and because of Mem Reduct it would keep refreshing but would still eat my virtual memory)



able1214 said:


> Custom yuzu build that resolves memory leak:
> https://www.mediafire.com/file/c0e2dt5dhk0mbdb/yuzu-windows-msvc-development-build.rar/file


 Thanks for this. As I stated above, memory is now constantly sitting at 50% now and virtual memory isn't going up by much (2% in the past hour). I will be using this build until Yuzu devs release fixes for official release


----------



## VikStrange (Jul 28, 2022)

Gnostalgia said:


> It is working for me. The old yuzu EA was eating at both my physical memory and virtual memory while this custom build has me sitting at 50% constantly (was going up to 85% and because of Mem Reduct it would keep refreshing but would still eat my virtual memory)
> 
> 
> Thanks for this. As I stated above, memory is now constantly sitting at 50% now and virtual memory isn't going up by much (2% in the past hour). I will be using this build until Yuzu devs release fixes for official release


Maybe I'm getting a bit paranoid when I see my vram jump hard: I'll try again and see what I get.


----------



## r00t09 (Jul 28, 2022)

hoping for a vegetation  lod mod, seeing gras building 20m in front of you is annoying


----------



## cobjak (Jul 28, 2022)

r00t09 said:


> hoping for a vegetation  lod mod, seeing gras building 20m in front of you is annoying


Maybe if you set to low everything 

Someone tried dof on and of to see the difference?


----------



## tankmaster55 (Jul 28, 2022)

jeka467 said:


> just complete collectopedia. It's in quests


I mean the red exclamation mark "!".


----------



## r00t09 (Jul 28, 2022)

thanks for the yuzu build, fixed vram leak for me. or atleast vram reduces in cutscenes which didnt happen before


----------



## SwitchMan (Jul 28, 2022)

able1214 said:


> Custom yuzu build that resolves memory leak:
> https://www.mediafire.com/file/c0e2dt5dhk0mbdb/yuzu-windows-msvc-development-build.rar/file


Thank you !


----------



## able1214 (Jul 28, 2022)

EA build 2866 is out, anyone tried it yet?


----------



## Red_BY (Jul 28, 2022)

able1214 said:


> EA build 2866 is out, anyone tried it yet?


Vulkan doesn't boot still.


----------



## able1214 (Jul 28, 2022)

Red_BY said:


> Vulkan doesn't boot still.


What about memory leak?


----------



## VikStrange (Jul 28, 2022)

Welp, that yuzu build is still going ham on my vram. At least it fixed it for a lot of people.


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 28, 2022)

Medel87 said:


> Will try it now, with your last config, and 1020/768/1862 have 20 FPS in a consul battle at least during 50% of the battle


if you mean with the full blur yeah it really kills performance both in battles and in cutscenes. never knew before because it was one of the first things I immediately turned off. it looks like with blur turned on even to the minimum some battles and even some cutscenes will need 1581/921/1862 for a stable 30FPS if they have a lot of effects such as the second Consul battle otherwise it stays around 25-30 fps at 1020/768/1862 which isn't horrible but I personally rather a stable 30fps. otherwise you can just turn blur completely off and deal with the black flashes in cutscenes that happen sometimes


----------



## Medel87 (Jul 28, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> if you mean with the full blur yeah it really kills performance both in battles and in cutscenes. never knew before because it was one of the first things I immediately turned off. it looks like with blur turned on even to the minimum some battles and even some cutscenes will need 1581/921/1862 for a stable 30FPS if they have a lot of effects such as the second Consul battle otherwise it stays around 25-30 fps at 1020/768/1862 which isn't horrible but I personally rather a stable 30fps. otherwise you can just turn blur completely off and deal with the black flashes in cutscenes that happen sometimes


I mean with the version without blur, I'm now with blur version, but no problem, I OC more and ready, thx


----------



## zaku (Jul 28, 2022)

That custom build doesn't even show graphics on my PC. It's all black.


----------



## Edzster (Jul 28, 2022)

able1214 said:


> EA build 2866 is out, anyone tried it yet?


still huge memory leak for me.. :-(


----------



## StonersKnight (Jul 28, 2022)

able1214 said:


> Custom yuzu build that resolves memory leak:
> https://www.mediafire.com/file/c0e2dt5dhk0mbdb/yuzu-windows-msvc-development-build.rar/file


great. barely a hiccup now truly amazing what they can do in such little time.. game's not even out yet and we've got stable 4k 60fps with HDR


----------



## StonersKnight (Jul 28, 2022)

zaku said:


> That custom build doesn't even show graphics on my PC. It's all black.


try running as administrator.. fixed it for me


----------



## StonersKnight (Jul 28, 2022)

tankmaster55 said:


> Any one knows if there is a way or mod to hide the red exclamation mark on screen?


there are options to toggle some things off in the hud but does not look currently selected quest markers are one of them...


----------



## masagrator (Jul 28, 2022)

r00t09 said:


> hoping for a vegetation  lod mod, seeing gras building 20m in front of you is annoying


This is hardcoded into executable from experience with XCDE. There are vectors used to determine area where foliage starts. Even though better draw distance was accomplished, tests resulted in glitched graphics, so overall idea was dumped.


----------



## SwitchMan (Jul 28, 2022)

able1214 said:


> Custom yuzu build that resolves memory leak:
> https://www.mediafire.com/file/c0e2dt5dhk0mbdb/yuzu-windows-msvc-development-build.rar/file


It's ok no crash with this release 
Xenoblade v 1.0
45minutes , memory stable

i use a 60fps mod
"THE MOD STARTS OFF DISABLED. YOU NEED TO PRESS THE BUTTON INPUT L+A WHILE IN GAME TO ACTIVATE IT."
i disabled the mod for the cut scene

perfect


----------



## XShadesX88 (Jul 28, 2022)

New yuzu build runs better but for some reason it turned the husks green and everyone in my party is wearing green clothes lol


----------



## Hakz31 (Jul 28, 2022)

able1214 said:


> Custom yuzu build that resolves memory leak:
> https://www.mediafire.com/file/c0e2dt5dhk0mbdb/yuzu-windows-msvc-development-build.rar/file


Thanks a lot ! Working like a charm


----------



## VikStrange (Jul 28, 2022)

SwitchMan said:


> It's ok no crash with this release
> Xenoblade v 1.0
> 45minutes , memory stable
> 
> ...


It still chews through my vram like its nothing: loading shaders eats like 20gb...


----------



## Armos (Jul 28, 2022)

XShadesX88 said:


> New yuzu build runs better but for some reason it turned the husks green and everyone in my party is wearing green clothes lol


Probably due to a change that requires fresh shaders. As in... you've got to delete yours and start over.


----------



## Red_BY (Jul 28, 2022)

We need to stop emulation troubleshooting in this thread. From tomorrow on you can just ask questions in official Discords and emulation fixes may come. Right now I would recommend to wait unless you want a subpar experience on PC.


----------



## masagrator (Jul 28, 2022)

Red_BY said:


> We need to stop emulation troubleshooting in this thread. From tomorrow on you can just ask questions in official Discords and emulation fixes may come. Right now I would recommend to wait unless you want a subpar experience on PC.


It's slightly too late for that. 
Mod would need to lock this topic for one week to stop this madness.

But 100,000 views give me forum points, so bring it on.


----------



## SwitchMan (Jul 28, 2022)

Red_BY said:


> We need to stop emulation troubleshooting in this thread. From tomorrow on you can just ask questions in official Discords and emulation fixes may come. Right now I would recommend to wait unless you want a subpar experience on PC.


A thread special emulation ? 
with the mod in first post, for the noob like me


----------



## tankmaster55 (Jul 28, 2022)

StonersKnight said:


> there are options to toggle some things off in the hud but does not look currently selected quest markers are one of them...


yeah this mark is so annoying, I basically stoped playing because of this. I hope some one makes a clean UI mod


----------



## Garnatian (Jul 28, 2022)

StonersKnight said:


> great. barely a hiccup now truly amazing what they can do in such little time.. game's not even out yet and we've got stable 4k 60fps with HDR


What are you using for HDR and 4k?


----------



## Garnatian (Jul 28, 2022)

StonersKnight said:


> great. barely a hiccup now truly amazing what they can do in such little time.. game's not even out yet and we've got stable 4k 60fps with HDR


What are you using for HDR and 4k?


----------



## zaku (Jul 28, 2022)

I'm going back to emulator. A simple 0.7->1.0 resolution boost turns switch fan speed to 90+% and temp going over 50C. Not to mention the slowdown to 20fps in cutscenes and battle. This hardware spec is truly pathetic in 2022.


----------



## cleanhovbot (Jul 28, 2022)

SwitchMan said:


> It's ok no crash with this release
> Xenoblade v 1.0
> 45minutes , memory stable
> 
> ...


What resmod do you use? Because even using this Yuzu build my resmod at 4x gets 15 fps tops and my pc is beefy as hell. Not even worth playing no matter how pretty it looks if everything is in slow motion. And if you aren't using a resmod what's the point of 4x? Everything will still be blurry and muddy.


----------



## StonersKnight (Jul 28, 2022)

Garnatian said:


> What are you using for HDR and 4k?


Michael Chen has a youtube video from a few days ago.. I use his 3x + 60fps mod that you can download in the description of that video. Special K injection for HDR works great!


----------



## lippe (Jul 28, 2022)

A thread for the emulator is a good idea. After the release date, we will start getting good builds.


----------



## Imancol (Jul 28, 2022)

gbatemp is already giving problems with the texts inserted in a spoiler.  The browser freezes.


----------



## Garnatian (Jul 28, 2022)

StonersKnight said:


> Michael Chen has a youtube video from a few days ago.. I use his 3x + 60fps mod that you can download in the description of that video. Special K injection for HDR works great!


Do you know what the difference is between the resmod and the quality mod from that YouTube video?


----------



## Citrus333 (Jul 28, 2022)

StonersKnight said:


> great. barely a hiccup now truly amazing what they can do in such little time.. game's not even out yet and we've got stable 4k 60fps with HDR


If only we could fix the missing spell effects in Yuzu it would be perfect, same for crashes in Vulkan Ryu.


----------



## StonersKnight (Jul 28, 2022)

Garnatian said:


> Do you know what the difference is between the resmod and the quality mod from that YouTube video?


I don't.. Quality helped prevent freezes/stutters but with the yuzu build from a few pages back with resmod 3x + 60fps mod works just fine.  


Citrus333 said:


> If only we could fix the missing spell effects in Yuzu it would be perfect, same for crashes in Vulkan Ryu.


I know.. hopefully when the game comes out they will be able to add all the missing effects and such. Sending the fallen makes little sense when you can't see their motes rising.


----------



## totxxx (Jul 28, 2022)

For people who playing on switch handleld mode with or whitout anymod, did you noticz some sounds is missing? Specially during cutscene?


----------



## Imancol (Jul 28, 2022)

totxxx said:


> For people who playing on switch handleld mode with or whitout anymod, did you noticz some sounds is missing? Specially during cutscene?


In handled mode I have seen several errors.  As the music is poorly synchronized, sometimes the game stops abruptly for half a second and some dialogues with texts and voices, the texts do not finish being seen after they finish listening.


----------



## totxxx (Jul 28, 2022)

Imancol said:


> In handled mode I have seen several errors.  As the music is poorly synchronized, sometimes the game stops abruptly for half a second and some dialogues with texts and voices, the texts do not finish being seen after they finish listening.


If you can make a try with same scene in docked mode and tell us if it the same? (i managed in game audio setup to tv, default was console, i think some sound out on joycon)


----------



## Massaion (Jul 28, 2022)

The first DLC file is out in the wild, I tried it and it does work. Apparently, the game is already out in the US shop.


----------



## andmoc (Jul 28, 2022)

Edzster said:


> still huge memory leak for me.. :-(


Using Yuzu EA 2865 for about 10 hours, 60fps mod, 4x Resolution and i never seen this error. 

The game crashes only ONE time during these 10 hours, in that first Ourubouros cutscene.

After that, only fps drops and a few graphical glitches when i use re Resmod so, i turned it off.

I'm using the general setting found in Youtube videos, Core i7 9700K and 3080Ti, game version 1.1 that have 14.9GB


----------



## rsc-pl (Jul 28, 2022)

andmoc said:


> Using Yuzu EA 2865 for about 10 hours, 60fps mod, 4x Resolution and i never seen this error.
> 
> The game crashes only ONE time during these 10 hours, in that first Ourubouros cutscene.
> 
> ...


Is it working fine with cutscenes too? That 60fps patch.


----------



## andmoc (Jul 28, 2022)

rsc-pl said:


> Is it working fine with cutscenes too? That 60fps patch.


No, i have tu turn it off BUT, in the last scene i forgot to turn off  AND it works. I will test and poste here later.


----------



## Tanzeel (Jul 28, 2022)

andmoc said:


> Using Yuzu EA 2865 for about 10 hours, 60fps mod, 4x Resolution and i never seen this error.
> 
> The game crashes only ONE time during these 10 hours, in that first Ourubouros cutscene.
> 
> ...


game v1.1 has 60fps cheat/mod?


----------



## r00t09 (Jul 28, 2022)

cleanhovbot said:


> What resmod do you use? Because even using this Yuzu build my resmod at 4x gets 15 fps tops and my pc is beefy as hell. Not even worth playing no matter how pretty it looks if everything is in slow motion. And if you aren't using a resmod what's the point of 4x? Everything will still be blurry and muddy.


no fps prob here with yuzu and 3x resmod, most of the time its 60fps and some areas drop to 45-55


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 28, 2022)

totxxx said:


> For people who playing on switch handleld mode with or whitout anymod, did you noticz some sounds is missing? Specially during cutscene?


I wouldn't expect an enjoyable experience in handheld mode


----------



## Armos (Jul 28, 2022)

Tanzeel said:


> game v1.1 has 60fps cheat/mod?


Yup, right here. From the latest of Michael Chen's YouTube channel. https://www.youtube.com/user/yukimichael0205

Attached as well.


----------



## Tanzeel (Jul 28, 2022)

Armos said:


> Yup, right here. From the latest of Michael Chen's YouTube channel. https://www.youtube.com/user/yukimichael0205
> 
> Attached as well.


60fps cheat is not working for v1.1.0
i compared both files the game version is just changed which i did on my own 2 days back it didnt work back then aswell


----------



## redflamingolingo (Jul 28, 2022)

To everyone still having issues with memory leaking, I FINALLY solved my problems, though I'm not completely sure what did fix it. I tried the dirty build to correct the leak that everyone says is working, and that did not work initially.

I kept my saves and deleted all my Yuzu roaming files and my yuzu install directory.

I reinstalled everything and used this shader cache linked on Michael Chen's channel:
 https://www.mediafire.com/file/7yit0byrp99cdpt/Yuzu_opengl_shader.rar/file

I also used his 3x res mod and the latest patch. 

When I now boot the game with Mem Reduct on, my virtual memory will increase but it holds stead at around 63% and does not increase beyond that. Before, it would rocket to 80% instantly.

Physical memory does go up, but if I clean it once then it stays at a reasonable level.

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## r00t09 (Jul 28, 2022)

Tanzeel said:


> 60fps cheat is not working for v1.1.0
> i compared both files the game version is just changed which i did on my own 2 days back it didnt work back then aswell


works fine, just installed the update


----------



## -Musashi- (Jul 28, 2022)

3x + lib = locked 15fps
reso scaling not working on emu
some said if you higher the reso some line will occur
but for me nothing line issue happen..


----------



## Edzster (Jul 28, 2022)

redflamingolingo said:


> To everyone still having issues with memory leaking, I FINALLY solved my problems, though I'm not completely sure what did fix it. I tried the dirty build to correct the leak that everyone says is working, and that did not work initially.
> 
> I kept my saves and deleted all my Yuzu roaming files and my yuzu install directory.
> 
> ...


do u have issues with not seeing the red particle effects? when u see people being "sent"


----------



## Edzster (Jul 28, 2022)

SilentGaMeR said:


> 3x + lib = locked 15fps
> reso scaling not working on emu
> some sad if you higher the reso some line will occur
> but for me nothing line issue happen..View attachment 320041


u dont want to upscale on the emu.. just leave it on 1x... the resmod does the upscale (from what i see when i play)


----------



## zaku (Jul 28, 2022)

People using 3x and 4x res mod better watch out for the big open area later in the game. Your FPS will tank lol


----------



## Citrus333 (Jul 28, 2022)

Edzster said:


> do u have issues with not seeing the red particle effects? when u see people being "sent"


Pretty sure those are missing no matter what, Ryujinx shows some of them but not nearly as much as is supposed to be.  Watched some early release footage and those red/blue orbs are used A LOT, as well as missing spell effects from teleporting and other effects.


----------



## Citrus333 (Jul 28, 2022)

zaku said:


> People using 3x and 4x res mod better watch out for the big open area later in the game. Your FPS will tank lol


Got to the one in Chapter 2 and still stable 30 fps, no drops with 3x.


----------



## archerboy (Jul 28, 2022)

masagrator said:


> This is why I was recommending dictionary brute force with some tricks to capital letters.
> 
> Btw. it seems, according to executable, that DLCs won't be storing romfs files freely like in XC2 DLCs, but in ard files (“bf3_dlc%02d.arh" and ard)
> So trick with config (and other files) inside DLC laying freely may be unavailable.







Can confirm. There goes doing a language mod


----------



## zaku (Jul 28, 2022)

Citrus333 said:


> Got to the one in Chapter 2 and still stable 30 fps, no drops with 3x.


That area is tiny compared to the one I was referring to lol


----------



## Spiritshaker (Jul 28, 2022)

archerboy said:


> View attachment 320045
> 
> Can confirm. There goes doing a language mod


That's snuffin' unfortunate.


----------



## Citrus333 (Jul 28, 2022)

zaku said:


> That area is tiny compared to the one I was referring to lol


Looking forward to it!  If my PC can't handle it the Switch must be a disaster there lol.


----------



## redflamingolingo (Jul 28, 2022)

Edzster said:


> do u have issues with not seeing the red particle effects? when u see people being "sent"


Yea, that's for everyone on Yuzu at the moment. Since Vulkan is working on Ryu (and that has the missing particle effects), I think it should be a pretty easy fix for it to work on Yuzu, and I hope we get something from the devs tomorrow or over the weekend.


----------



## r00t09 (Jul 29, 2022)

zaku said:


> People using 3x and 4x res mod better watch out for the big open area later in the game. Your FPS will tank lol


you mean the 



Spoiler



sea


 ?


----------



## Maro5678 (Jul 29, 2022)

any way to fix the memory leak on linux


----------



## Maro5678 (Jul 29, 2022)

any way to fix the memory leak on linux?


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 29, 2022)

Citrus333 said:


> Looking forward to it!  If my PC can't handle it the Switch must be a disaster there lol.


guess you havn't been paying attention to how horrible the emulation is compared to the switch running full speed with overclock


----------



## archerboy (Jul 29, 2022)

archerboy said:


> View attachment 320045
> 
> Can confirm. There goes doing a language mod



Actually may have spoke too soon - the hack for 2 looks possible here. Won't clog up this thread anymore than it is, but if anyone understands how to parse the DBAT headers wants to DM I'd appreciate it


----------



## Citrus333 (Jul 29, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> guess you havn't been paying attention to how horrible the emulation is compared to the switch running full speed with overclock


I have, my PC still runs it better in both emulators.  4k 60 fps (if I want it), switch isn't doing that even with full speed overclock.


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 29, 2022)

Citrus333 said:


> I have, my PC still runs it better in both emulators.  4k 60 fps (if I want it), switch isn't doing that even with full speed overclock.


you realize how illogical your comparison is here right? you can make this cliche claim about just about any game with a strong enough computer. all it means is you spent too much on a PC rig it doesn't stop the fact that the emulation of this game sucks balls you ASSUMED based on how horrible the emulation is that the switch must have even worse performance which is just false


----------



## andmoc (Jul 29, 2022)

ABOUT 60FPS PATCH AND FREEZING CUTSCENES:

Don't know if anyone know this BUT:

 - Enter one cutscene with the mod ON;
 - When the cutscene freeze, simply disable it (L+B) and it works again;
 = You can even watch the entire cutscene with the patch ON and turn it off for the game work again.


----------



## zaku (Jul 29, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> guess you havn't been paying attention to how horrible the emulation is compared to the switch running full speed with overclock


at blurry 350p resolution tho


----------



## zaku (Jul 29, 2022)

I feel like my switch will break after I beat this game lol.


----------



## sley (Jul 29, 2022)

Switch runs the game fine docked, have fun tinkering with the settings on PC and using workaround after workaround lol.
Is there a patch with a noticeable difference on Switch yet? Looks like every one seems to break some graphics.


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 29, 2022)

zaku said:


> at blurry 350p resolution tho


good job having zero clue what you are talking about. this is why people can't stand the "pc master race". this is one of the least demanding games I've ever played on my switch


----------



## zaku (Jul 29, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> good job having zero clue what you are talking about. this is why people can't stand the "pc master race"


Oomph touched a nerve huh? Keep seething, You seem to be doing that a lot in this thread.


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 29, 2022)

zaku said:


> Oomph touched a nerve huh? Keep seething, You seem to be doing that a lot in this thread.


I mean if you want to spread misinformation in order to defend poor emulation thats on you. remind me again about all the missing effects and memory leaks and just poor performance in the emulator


----------



## zaku (Jul 29, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> I mean if you want to spread misinformation in order to defend poor emulation thats on you


Got it straight out of the digital foundry video. If you want to inhale copium to defend shit hardware that's on you.


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 29, 2022)

zaku said:


> Got it straight out of the digital foundry video. If you want to inhale copium to defend shit hardware that's on you.


and yet I've literally proven myself in this thread how full of shit you are. they are talking about the default resolutions but you arn't smart enough to think far beyond that. why even be in a thread about modding the game when you choose to look only at the defaults


----------



## zaku (Jul 29, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> and yet I've literally proven myself in this thread how full of shit you are. they are talking about the default resolutions but you arn't smart enough to think far beyond that. why even be in a thread about modding the game when you choose to look only at the defaults


Even at default res it can't keep a steady 30 without oc and you want to increase res even more? b please.


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 29, 2022)

zaku said:


> Even at default res it can't keep a steady 30 without oc and you want to increase res even more? b please.


somebody misses the point of overclocking...I have increased the res more than "350p"and have it running at a stable 30FPS please talk more shit though 



guys check out this "350P" this game is trash on switch


----------



## zaku (Jul 29, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> somebody misses the point of overclocking...I have increased the res more than "350p"and have it running at a stable 30FPS please talk more shit though View attachment 320065
> guys check out this "350P" this game is trash on switch


and then some random cutscene/battle will drop it back down to 20. Good job. 
Game is not trash. Switch is trash but I'm not gonna claim emulation is much better though.


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 29, 2022)

zaku said:


> and then some random cutscene/battle will drop it back down to 20. Good job.
> Game is not trash. Switch is trash but I'm not gonna claim emulation is much better though.


and again spreading misinformation stable 30FPs means exactly that


----------



## redflamingolingo (Jul 29, 2022)

I just really hope that Nintendo updates their hardware SOON. The Switch specs felt dated even in 2017, and here we are over 5 years later with no meaningful performance upgrade for the tech.

I'm not saying that they need to push 4k 60 fps...but c'mon, Nintendo. Not even a Switch Pro? 

You've got these wonderful titles they are held back by really aged hardware. This and Kirby and Bayo 3 deserve a better platform to show off their art. I don't even want to think how Bayo 3 will be handled to maintain 60fps. I guess it'll either be 30fps or.....170p resolution?


----------



## Darkedone02 (Jul 29, 2022)

able1214 said:


> Custom yuzu build that resolves memory leak:
> https://www.mediafire.com/file/c0e2dt5dhk0mbdb/yuzu-windows-msvc-development-build.rar/file



I am going to report some bugs on this...  The Item menu is laggy, so is the same menu, you cannot navigate very well with intense amount of lag or the video stops but the action you can hear, and you can do the action.


----------



## XShadesX88 (Jul 29, 2022)

zaku said:


> and then some random cutscene/battle will drop it back down to 20. Good job.
> Game is not trash. Switch is trash but I'm not gonna claim emulation is much better though.


I agree on the switch hardware is garbo but that's common knowledge Nintendo always been decades behind current gen consoles.


----------



## redflamingolingo (Jul 29, 2022)

XShadesX88 said:


> I agree on the switch hardware is garbo but that's common knowledge Nintendo always been decades behind current gen consoles.



This gen it just feels more noticeable than ever, imo.

In 2017 you had Xbox and PS running games at 1080/1440p/2160 checkerboard, and here we are almost two years into a new generation touting 4k 60 fps with nothing new from Nintendo, a mainstay publisher/developer releasing games in resolutions that look rough on most of today's TVs.

The portability piece is great, but they've been coasting on that alone for 5 1/2 years.


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 29, 2022)

zaku said:


> and then some random cutscene/battle will drop it back down to 20. Good job.
> Game is not trash. Switch is trash but I'm not gonna claim emulation is much better though.


man look at those "20fps" drops. no its a stable 30FPS as I said I even tried to add a few monsters so you couldn't try to say there wasn't enough going on. and before you complain about quality it was recorded with the built in Nvidia recorder which compresses the video


----------



## masagrator (Jul 29, 2022)

Got confirmation from two parties that New Method from XC2 works also with XC3 on emulator and hardware, so updated first post with installation method for DLC users.

For people who don't know the difference - installing mod in DLC folder removes necessity of using exefs patches, so it's working with any version of game without need to update mod when new game update rolls out.


----------



## Citrus333 (Jul 29, 2022)

sley said:


> Switch runs the game fine docked, have fun tinkering with the settings on PC and using workaround after workaround lol.
> Is there a patch with a noticeable difference on Switch yet? Looks like every one seems to break some graphics.



Digital Foundry says you're lying.  "Fine docked" as in 720p and fps drops down to 20.  I'll take smooth 30 or 60 fps with 4k visuals and minor missing effects over the garbage switch hardware any day.  Docked and on a 4k TV the game looks like trash on Switch, even with overclocks.  Handheld it's great, but I don't really do handheld gaming.


----------



## orangpelupa (Jul 29, 2022)

SilentGaMeR said:


> just put it here
> toonOutlineWidth = 0.0 remove outline
> 0xF333710C :0.0 less outline



i cant find "toonOutlineWidth" in the json, and adding
    "toonOutlineWidth": 0.0 
in the json make the python script throws an error


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 29, 2022)

Citrus333 said:


> Digital Foundry says you're lying.  "Fine docked" as in 720p and fps drops down to 20.


what is with the people coming in a modding thread talking about default settings it makes zero logical sense. I've literally already proven the hardware can handle more. I get it you have a hard on for 4k but you still need to educate yourself first hand instead of repeating others like a parrot. Digital Foundry wasn't modding they just tested the Vanilla game which is subpar


----------



## masagrator (Jul 29, 2022)

orangpelupa said:


> i cant find "toonOutlineWidth" in the json, and adding
> "toonOutlineWidth": 0.0
> in the json make the python script throws an error


You forgot comma at the end


----------



## cleanhovbot (Jul 29, 2022)

New Yuzu EA right after the release of the game. Vulkan still crashes the game. So I think the idea they've been holding back the real version until the game was released has been debunked with this.


----------



## -Musashi- (Jul 29, 2022)

orangpelupa said:


> i cant find "toonOutlineWidth" in the json, and adding
> "toonOutlineWidth": 0.0
> in the json make the python script throws an error


just add   "toonOutlineWidth": 0.0 in your .json


----------



## TelepathX (Jul 29, 2022)

cleanhovbot said:


> New Yuzu EA right after the release of the game. Vulkan still crashes the game. So I think the idea they've been holding back the real version until the game was released has been debunked with this.



Yuzu's developers already found a fix for Vulkan not working and will release a new build with this PR included soon. The main problem that still remains is the memory leak still...


----------



## Hakz31 (Jul 29, 2022)

able1214 said:


> Custom yuzu build that resolves memory leak:
> https://www.mediafire.com/file/c0e2dt5dhk0mbdb/yuzu-windows-msvc-development-build.rar/file


The custom build fixing the memory leak seems to work just fine so far


----------



## lippe (Jul 29, 2022)

EA-2871 contains "[SPIRV] Add missed shader defines" PR, but Vulkan didn't work for me.

edit: nevermind, PR has changed

edit2: EA-2871 great opengl performance. 1x scaler, res mod, 60 fps mod


----------



## Gnostalgia (Jul 29, 2022)

cleanhovbot said:


> New Yuzu EA right after the release of the game. Vulkan still crashes the game. So I think the idea they've been holding back the real version until the game was released has been debunked with this.


I am no programmer by any means but I have been keeping an eye on the github and it looks like there was an error with the code introduced in the new yuzu EA that was supposed to fix vulkan. Only reason I know is because they updated the commit saying "Whoops" lol


----------



## orangpelupa (Jul 29, 2022)

SilentGaMeR said:


> just add   "toonOutlineWidth": 0.0 in your .json



yes, it results in error in the python compiling script.




masagrator said:


> You forgot comma at the end


i added it as the last line in the JSON, thus no comma.
anyway, I've tried with a comma at the end. still the same error

----------

EDIT

found the issue. the double quotes need to be manually typed into the JSON. DO NOT COPY PASTE from gbatemp.


----------



## cobjak (Jul 29, 2022)

orangpelupa said:


> i cant find "toonOutlineWidth" in the json, and adding
> "toonOutlineWidth": 0.0
> in the json make the python script throws an error


You forgot the  ,   at the end.
I added all xeno DE non existing settings like cube etc and it does nothing
Also tweak outlines seems to do nothing on switch, cloud settings... Nothing.

And those to (picture) I change then by 5 time upper ( for example 0.6 to 5.6 etc) and nothing.

I feel like nothing change in real switch hardware, only resolution, motion blur and on setting that add deep shadow reshade for the game if you set it true but I don't know which one


----------



## lippe (Jul 29, 2022)

YUZU EA-2872 VULKAN WORKING!


----------



## astherion666 (Jul 29, 2022)

lippe said:


> YUZU EA-2872 VULKAN WORKING!


Nice info! Will try it later, after work.


----------



## daninthemix (Jul 29, 2022)

lippe said:


> YUZU EA-2872 VULKAN WORKING!


Yeah I tried this and it boots fine into the game. Can someone link me to a resolution / no AA mod that I can just drop into the Yuzu folder?


----------



## Gnostalgia (Jul 29, 2022)

daninthemix said:


> Yeah I tried this and it boots fine into the game. Can someone link me to a resolution / no AA mod that I can just drop into the Yuzu folder?


It boots but it crashes during cutscenes. Everything else works fine though


----------



## realsetokaiba (Jul 29, 2022)

lippe said:


> YUZU EA-2872 VULKAN WORKING!


only patreon can have it right?


----------



## lippe (Jul 29, 2022)

playing pre-release was a mistake. Thank Madoka I played only a few hours and stopped. 

Yuzu dev team rocks! 

It's finally time to build my killing-machine Sena!


----------



## able1214 (Jul 29, 2022)

Did anyone check if the particle effect works in Vulkan?


----------



## Massaion (Jul 29, 2022)

I can confirm Vulkan works now but I got a crash during cutscene. The emulator scaling doesn't have artifacts with Vulkan that I've seen on OpenGL


----------



## XXeno (Jul 29, 2022)

Massaion said:


> I can confirm Vulkan works now but I got a crash during cutscene. The emulator scaling also works without artifact with Vulkan (i tried at x2) but still not fixed in OpenGl.


does the emulator scaling actually look better in 2x like it should or still kinda blurry?


----------



## able1214 (Jul 29, 2022)

Massaion said:


> I can confirm Vulkan works now but I got a crash during cutscene. The emulator scaling also works without artifact with Vulkan (i tried at x2) but still not fixed in OpenGl.


Scaling is not working for me at all at 2x, still same as in opengl, I hope you didn't forget to disable the ResMod


----------



## Massaion (Jul 29, 2022)

able1214 said:


> Scaling is not working for me at all at 2x, still same as in opengl, I hope you didn't forget to disable the ResMod


it's blurry but it doesn't have any of the artifacts I got with openGL, gonna edit the first post to make it more clear


----------



## Lianai (Jul 29, 2022)

1X




1X with mod




2x




2X with mod




So yeah, scaling doesn't work with Vulkan for now, but the result with 1x FSR and mod is really impressive.


----------



## daninthemix (Jul 29, 2022)

Lianai said:


> 1X
> View attachment 320104
> 
> 1X with mod
> ...


Please can you link to the mod in question because this thread is already massive.


----------



## cleanhovbot (Jul 29, 2022)

I'm glad Vulkan is working but the report of crashing during cutscenes concerns me. For now I'll stick with my current setup which gives me stable 30 and no crashes. Maybe after a few more updates they'll have things ironed out.


----------



## daninthemix (Jul 29, 2022)

cleanhovbot said:


> I'm glad Vulkan is working but the report of crashing during cutscenes concerns me. For now I'll stick with my current setup which gives me stable 30 and no crashes. Maybe after a few more updates they'll have things ironed out.


You mean OpenGL is stable and doesn't crash?


----------



## Hakz31 (Jul 29, 2022)

daninthemix said:


> You mean OpenGL is stable and doesn't crash?


With that custom build its nearly perfect on my end, no crash, no memory leak, i can play for hours.

https://gbatemp.net/goto/post?id=9894131


----------



## able1214 (Jul 29, 2022)

cleanhovbot said:


> I'm glad Vulkan is working but the report of crashing during cutscenes concerns me. For now I'll stick with my current setup which gives me stable 30 and no crashes. Maybe after a few more updates they'll have things ironed out.


I can verify it does crash during cutscenes, tried multiple times, crashed at the same point...I'm switching back to the custom build until it's fixed.


----------



## Massaion (Jul 29, 2022)

actually I've tried it again and its pretty different to me even with mod. I'm also on 4k monitor so it's really not hard at all for me to spot the difference when 1x is so far downscaled. Some small detail like the muscle line on Lanz's arm and the blue line on Sena's body is a lot more defined in the 2nd pic.

x1






x3


----------



## Medel87 (Jul 29, 2022)

masagrator said:


> Got confirmation from two parties that New Method from XC2 works also with XC3 on emulator and hardware, so updated first post with installation method for DLC users.
> 
> For people who don't know the difference - installing mod in DLC folder removes necessity of using exefs patches, so it's working with any version of game without need to update mod when new game update rolls out.


If I understand well... Now only lib file in new folder, and old 2 folders not needed?


----------



## Darkedone02 (Jul 29, 2022)

Hakz31 said:


> With that custom build its nearly perfect on my end, no crash, no memory leak, i can play for hours.
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/goto/post?id=9894131


What settings on this yuzu custom build did you put on it? speaking of the entire configuration.


----------



## XXeno (Jul 29, 2022)

Massaion said:


> actually I've tried it again and its pretty different to me even with mod. I'm also on 4k monitor so it's really not hard at all for me to spot the difference when 1x is so far downscaled. Some small detail like the muscle line on Lanz arm is a lot clearer in the 2nd pic.
> 
> x1
> 
> ...


are the missing particles still missing in vulkan like in openGL?


----------



## Hakz31 (Jul 29, 2022)

Darkedone02 said:


> What settings on this yuzu custom build did you put on it? speaking of the entire configuration.


I'm far for being a pro but there is my configuration :
Opengl, GPU normal, x1 Resmodx3, Bilinear, No FXAA.
It's still a bit blurry tho.
When i say perfect i mean solid 30fps most of the time, no crash and no memory leak.
i5 10400
2080


----------



## Lianai (Jul 29, 2022)

Ok, 3x works, but not 2X, that's weird.









So in order  and without mod : 1x, 2x and 3x. As you can see, 3x is really sharp, maybe too much, but 2x is terrible while 1x is pretty good (at least on my 1440p monitor).

So scaling works, but not with 2x.

Unfortunately, it doesn't change the fact that it crashes during cutscenes so it's not really usable except while exploring.

@daninthemix I can't post link but look for Michael Chen Xenoblade on Google and you'll find the video about Yuzu 2862 and in the links below, you'll find the one for 60 FPS and Quality mod (I use the quality mod).


----------



## daninthemix (Jul 29, 2022)

Hakz31 said:


> I'm far for being a pro but there is my configuration :
> Opengl, GPU normal, x1 Resmodx3, Bilinear, No FXAA.
> It's still a bit blurry tho.
> When i say perfect i mean solid 30fps most of the time, no crash and no memory leak.
> ...


Please can you link to the exact Resmodx3 you're using?


----------



## Massaion (Jul 29, 2022)

Lianai said:


> Ok, 3x works, but not 2X, that's weird.
> 
> View attachment 320112View attachment 320113View attachment 320114
> 
> ...


yeah the game with scaling look  pretty good to me right now but it's unplayable with the constant crash in cutscene.


----------



## Hakz31 (Jul 29, 2022)

daninthemix said:


> Please can you link to the exact Resmodx3 you're using?


https://gbatemp.net/threads/xenoblade-chronicles-3-graphics-settings.615901/page-46#post-9894561

In the youtube video description
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Qf1ljI86uuyCxldwQ0IXB3X8tKoDWS51/view


----------



## daninthemix (Jul 29, 2022)

Hakz31 said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/xenoblade-chronicles-3-graphics-settings.615901/page-46#post-9894561
> 
> In the youtube video description
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Qf1ljI86uuyCxldwQ0IXB3X8tKoDWS51/view


Thankyou!


----------



## Massaion (Jul 29, 2022)

XXeno said:


> are the missing particles still missing in vulkan like in openGL?


Still missing yes at least at the playing flute on corpse thing that I've tested.


----------



## Darkedone02 (Jul 29, 2022)

Hakz31 said:


> I'm far for being a pro but there is my configuration :
> Opengl, GPU normal, x1 Resmodx3, Bilinear, No FXAA.
> It's still a bit blurry tho.
> When i say perfect i mean solid 30fps most of the time, no crash and no memory leak.
> ...



thanks, I'm trying to see how I can cutdown on some things that causing some performance issues like cutscene lagging out etc.

I'm running a Ryzen 7 5800x, 1080 Ti, 16 GB DDR4 3600 mhz. I also set the emulator shader backend back to glsl from glasm to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## cleanhovbot (Jul 29, 2022)

Darkedone02 said:


> thanks, I'm trying to see how I can cutdown on some things that causing some performance issues like cutscene lagging out etc.


I'm using that same custom yuzu setup posted up there, with the resmods from that youtube video and as long as I'm at 1x I'm constant 30 fps even in cutscenes. There's maybe a very occasional hitch but it's very rare. The only downside is some missing particle effect (motes when sending) and you can't use cheats on Yuzu with the update. But I don't use persistent cheats anyway, just some stuff to cut down on the more monotonous grinds (unlocking, leveling up classes etc) in which case I just pop over to Ryujinx for a couple minutes, do what I need to do and move the saves back.


----------



## Fali (Jul 29, 2022)

Armos said:


> Yup, right here. From the latest of Michael Chen's YouTube channel. https://www.youtube.com/user/yukimichael0205
> 
> Attached as well.


Any OC values instead?

In dock and handled mode, please


----------



## Armos (Jul 29, 2022)

cleanhovbot said:


> I'm using that same custom yuzu setup posted up there, with the resmods from that youtube video and as long as I'm at 1x I'm constant 30 fps even in cutscenes. There's maybe a very occasional hitch but it's very rare. The only downside is some missing particle effect (motes when sending) and you can't use cheats on Yuzu with the update. But I don't use persistent cheats anyway, just some stuff to cut down on the more monotonous grinds (unlocking, leveling up classes etc) in which case I just pop over to Ryujinx for a couple minutes, do what I need to do and move the saves back.


You can use cheats, you just need updated ones. The 60 fps one from michael chen's youtube channel works in 1.1, for example.


----------



## totxxx (Jul 29, 2022)

I can't see anything on this thread but I CAN confirme latest amd driver 22.7.1 crash yuzu in open gl due to new open gl driver blablabla so if you plan to use yuzu with open gl stay with 22.6.1 amd driver  doesn't test with ryujinx


----------



## masagrator (Jul 29, 2022)

Medel87 said:


> If I understand well... Now only lib file in new folder, and old 2 folders not needed?


If you have DLC installed - yes. You must then delete exefs patch, otherwise game won't read config from DLC romfs.


----------



## tet666 (Jul 29, 2022)

Anyone got a late game save for XC3 for testing?


----------



## Darkedone02 (Jul 29, 2022)

cleanhovbot said:


> I'm using that same custom yuzu setup posted up there, with the resmods from that youtube video and as long as I'm at 1x I'm constant 30 fps even in cutscenes. There's maybe a very occasional hitch but it's very rare. The only downside is some missing particle effect (motes when sending) and you can't use cheats on Yuzu with the update. But I don't use persistent cheats anyway, just some stuff to cut down on the more monotonous grinds (unlocking, leveling up classes etc) in which case I just pop over to Ryujinx for a couple minutes, do what I need to do and move the saves back.


I've been using cheats so far, plenty of them... they work, just yuzu do it different then ryujinx in terms of implementation.


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 29, 2022)

Fali said:


> Any OC values instead?
> 
> In dock and handled mode, please


don't expect this game to run 60FPS unless you lower the resolution even lower than default and with blur also turned off. there are just way to many effects going on in a 7 character  party for it to handle anything more than maybe 40-50FPS at max clock. unless you're using Mariko overclocks but even then idk


----------



## CheshireHat (Jul 29, 2022)

How to increase cutsceen resolution? I play game in 4x mod,but the cutscene obviously not 4x.


----------



## SwitchMan (Jul 29, 2022)

lippe said:


> YUZU EA-2872 VULKAN WORKING!


nope

crash


----------



## TelepathX (Jul 29, 2022)

SwitchMan said:


> nope
> 
> crash



It works great when it does, but crashes on cutscenes for everyone and on startup for some people. Already posted an issue about it on their GitHub.


----------



## desconection (Jul 29, 2022)

60 fps test on switch repost (the other as been taken down by Nintendo)


----------



## Bricked (Jul 29, 2022)

Wow this thread was completely ruined by emulator plebs!


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 29, 2022)

desconection said:


> 60 fps test on switch repost (the other as been taken down by Nintendo)



well then atleast know Mariko can handle it but Erista is better off with a stable 30FPS


----------



## desconection (Jul 29, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> well then atleast know Mariko can handle it but Erista is better off with a stable 30FPS


Yep, erista cant do 60 fps stable


----------



## ColdWorld (Jul 29, 2022)

Darkedone02 said:


> I've been using cheats so far, plenty of them... they work, just yuzu do it different then ryujinx in terms of implementation.


How have you been using cheats? I've tried cheat engine and nothing stuck.


----------



## gdaygday (Jul 29, 2022)

Woah 51 pages is a lot. I understand the first post is just the standard default settings and i'm pretty computer illiterate, is there a recommended config going around that i could be pointed in the direction of? I'm playing on my switch not using an emulator.

Thanks heaps.


----------



## -Musashi- (Jul 29, 2022)

Waiting To Fix Reso Scaling On Emu..
All Good For Now..


----------



## cobjak (Jul 29, 2022)

Please semeone make a thread for switch only. 
In this thread it's look like xeno 3 is a pc game


----------



## Arnauw (Jul 29, 2022)

cobjak said:


> Please semeone make a thread for switch only.
> In this thread it's look like xeno 3 is a pc game


It's a PC game !


----------



## SwitchMan (Jul 29, 2022)

Arnauw said:


> It's a PC game !


An epic pc game !


----------



## orangpelupa (Jul 29, 2022)

gdaygday said:


> Woah 51 pages is a lot. I understand the first post is just the standard default settings and i'm pretty computer illiterate, is there a recommended config going around that i could be pointed in the direction of? I'm playing on my switch not using an emulator.
> 
> Thanks heaps.



for adjusting resolutions, search for "scl". its pretty self explanatory. "hd" in the variables means its "handheld".


----------



## tet666 (Jul 29, 2022)

SilentGaMeR said:


> Waiting To Fix Reso Scaling On Emu..
> All Good For Now..View attachment 320126View attachment 320127




Which config is this?


----------



## gdaygday (Jul 29, 2022)

orangpelupa said:


> for adjusting resolutions, search for "scl". its pretty self explanatory. "hd" in the variables means its "handheld".


Okay Thank you. And to what levels can i set it and still have the fame run smoothly?


----------



## Red_BY (Jul 29, 2022)

Red_BY said:


> If anyone wants it I compiled those settings into a config. Additionally I also disabled dynamic resolution. Comes in two versions, Switch and Emu, only difference is that Emu Version also has ColReduction disabled so it can scale properly on emulators.
> To install on Yuzu or Ryujinx just drop Config folder into your emulators mod location, on Switch install as usual.


Updated my Config to work with the DLC. Otherwise no changes, however important note for emulator users, now mod goes into *010074F013263001 *mod directory ( Like this: *yuzu\load\010074F013263001* ), otherwise it won't work. Also this Config is for DLC only, if you have 1.0 or 1.1.0 without DLC use previous version.


----------



## DunArd (Jul 29, 2022)

Yesterday I said that I would not share any more updates or make more comments in this forum, but after receiving several messages of support and thanks I want to rectify and bring a final update of my presets, I have tweaked the values a bit and I have looked if some of the settings without name made some change but I have not been successful.
I want to publicly thank all of you who have supported me publicly and privately with this latest version of the presets.

The "Maxed" preset has been renamed to "Dock" preset to avoid misundertandings, all the changes has been written in the original post.

I hoe you enjoy it 

https://gbatemp.net/threads/xenoblade-chronicles-3-graphics-settings.615901/post-9891927


----------



## gdaygday (Jul 29, 2022)

DunArd said:


> Yesterday I said that I would not share any more updates or make more comments in this forum, but after receiving several messages of support and thanks I want to rectify and bring a final update of my presets, I have tweaked the values a bit and I have looked if some of the settings without name made some change but I have not been successful.
> I want to publicly thank all of you who have supported me publicly and privately with this latest version of the presets.
> 
> The "Maxed" preset has been renamed to "Dock" preset to avoid misundertandings, all the changes has been written in the original post.
> ...


Amazing. This is what i was looking for. Thanks alot.

One question. With the "docked" preset, if i plan on playing handheld while plugged into the official charger do i just need to OC to the docked clocks to get the required results? Or am i meant to swap between the docked and handhelds presets whenever i swap from docked to handheld?


----------



## redflamingolingo (Jul 29, 2022)

DunArd said:


> Yesterday I said that I would not share any more updates or make more comments in this forum, but after receiving several messages of support and thanks I want to rectify and bring a final update of my presets, I have tweaked the values a bit and I have looked if some of the settings without name made some change but I have not been successful.
> I want to publicly thank all of you who have supported me publicly and privately with this latest version of the presets.
> 
> The "Maxed" preset has been renamed to "Dock" preset to avoid misundertandings, all the changes has been written in the original post.
> ...


Thank you!!!


----------



## orangpelupa (Jul 29, 2022)

gdaygday said:


> Okay Thank you. And to what levels can i set it and still have the fame run smoothly?



At no change. Making it higher = less frame rate.


----------



## DunArd (Jul 29, 2022)

gdaygday said:


> Amazing. This is what i was looking for. Thanks alot.
> 
> One question. With the "docked" preset, if i plan on playing handheld while plugged into the official charger do i just need to OC to the docked clocks to get the required results? Or am i meant to swap between the docked and handhelds presets whenever i swap from docked to handheld?


Yes, I have called it dock preset mainly because it has an increased resolution so that it looks better on TV, on portable the difference is noticeable, but I would say that the image improvement is not worth much on a 7" screen. Btw, you can OC to 768MHz and play with the official charger.
On the other hand, there is a preset for each game mode because the resolution improvements only work when using dock mode with ReverseNX, using portable mode the default resolution is maintained.


----------



## patlee94 (Jul 29, 2022)

Red_BY said:


> Updated my Config to work with the DLC. Otherwise no changes, however important note for emulator users, now mod goes into *010074F013263001 *mod directory ( Like this: *yuzu\load\010074F013263001* ), otherwise it won't work. Also this Config is for DLC only, if you have 1.0 or 1.1.0 without DLC use previous version


Sorry if this has been repeated, but did you increase res or just disabled dynamic res without increasing res?


----------



## Angelito66 (Jul 29, 2022)

so sadly no upgrade for switch version, i try all the files in this thread like in page 22, sys clk + reverse nx, nothing happen, the game still blurry and look ugly in handled mod


----------



## DJPAUL1990 (Jul 29, 2022)

Angelito66 said:


> so sadly no upgrade for switch version, i try all the files in this thread like in page 22, sys clk + reverse nx, nothing happen, the game still blurry and look ugly in handled mod



I think you are the only one. Something is wrong. Maybe with files on your SD Card that dont belong to the game? Did you install the game again? Did you use DBI for installation?

When you activate reverse nx what is your fps without oc?

Did you test reverse nx with other games? Maybe something is wrong with reverse nx

Because when you dont go higher than 460gpu and using reverse nx your fps should be around 20fps and you can see it. And this mean the config is working.

But when you use gpu 460 + reverse nx and your fps is around 30fps it means config dont work.

Maybe it is working and it is just your impression that it looks ugly. But for me it is a really good difference. Yeah it dont look like Botw or Monster Hunter Stories 2 on handheld but i would give it a 8,5/10 - when Botw/MHS is 10


----------



## kwall24 (Jul 29, 2022)

EDIT: Can't find a delete button, please ignore this post.


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 29, 2022)

Angelito66 said:


> so sadly no upgrade for switch version, i try all the files in this thread like in page 22, sys clk + reverse nx, nothing happen, the game still blurry and look ugly in handled mod


in handheld mode no you won't see much difference other than it being at the max allowed handheld resolution at all times. nobody has figured out to actually raise the limit of that resolution yet on actual hardware and even if somebody did you would need docked speeds anyway. also do not use any config that hasn't lowered blur2 otherwise you can expect horrible performance


----------



## Angelito66 (Jul 29, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> in handheld mode no you won't see much difference other than it being at the max allowed handheld resolution at all times. nobody has figured out to actually raise the limit of that resolution yet on actual hardware and even if somebody did you would need docked speeds anyway. also do not use any config that hasn't lowered blur2 otherwise you can expect horrible performance



Look, screenchot directly from my album on switch, the first with patch masagrator on x2, and the second with Dunard's patch, for me i can see a difference no ?


----------



## Angelito66 (Jul 29, 2022)

I will send a screenshot of my x2, with patch and without , thanks for watching ans sorry for my english


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 29, 2022)

Angelito66 said:


> Look, screenchot directly from my album on switch, the first with patch masagrator on x2, and the second with Dunard's patch, for me i can see a difference no ?


not sure what exactly you are asking or why you are comparing to another game. XC3 resolution does not look as good as either of the other two games and nobody has figured out how to fix that yet as I said.


----------



## DJPAUL1990 (Jul 29, 2022)

Angelito66 said:


> Look, screenchot directly from my album on switch, the first with patch masagrator on x2, and the second with Dunard's patch, for me i can see a difference no ?



But why are you comparing xb2 and xb3? 

No one ever told that xb3 config will give you same Performance/resolution etc. as xb2

You should compare xb3 with config and without config


----------



## Angelito66 (Jul 29, 2022)

The first is with patch, the second without


----------



## Angelito66 (Jul 29, 2022)

So now ? Can Everyone see a difference ?


----------



## Citrus333 (Jul 29, 2022)

Bricked said:


> Wow this thread was completely ruined by emulator plebs!


Ironic coming from a simp for an outdated console that performs worse than my 2 year old phone.  lmao


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 29, 2022)

Citrus333 said:


> Ironic coming from a simp for an outdated console that performs worse than my 2 year old phone.  lmao


I always laugh at these "hey guys check out my $1000+ phone working better than your $300-$500 device". there is zero logic in this argument beyond a cock swinging contest


----------



## Angelito66 (Jul 29, 2022)

All my files and target, i did something wrong ?


----------



## DJPAUL1990 (Jul 29, 2022)

Citrus333 said:


> Ironic coming from a simp for an outdated console that performs worse than my 2 year old phone.  lmao



I agree with deathblade200


----------



## Citrus333 (Jul 29, 2022)

DJPAUL1990 said:


> I agree with deathblade200


Sorry I have that salty child with bad facts ignored.  You have a similar bad take?


----------



## DJPAUL1990 (Jul 29, 2022)

Angelito66 said:


> The first is with patch, the second without



Compare while you see vegetation or stones on the ground. There is a huge difference. And if you dont see anything than it dont work for you


----------



## Hakz31 (Jul 29, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> I always laugh at these "hey guys check out my $1000+ phone working better than your $300-$500 device". there is zero logic in this argument beyond a cock swinging contest


To be honest even old smartphone like MI9Tpro are more powerful.
It's time for an upgrade Nintendo.


----------



## totxxx (Jul 29, 2022)

DunArd said:


> Yesterday I said that I would not share any more updates or make more comments in this forum, but after receiving several messages of support and thanks I want to rectify and bring a final update of my presets, I have tweaked the values a bit and I have looked if some of the settings without name made some change but I have not been successful.
> I want to publicly thank all of you who have supported me publicly and privately with this latest version of the presets.
> 
> The "Maxed" preset has been renamed to "Dock" preset to avoid misundertandings, all the changes has been written in the original post.
> ...


Youre the man! Dont let kid or stupid guy hit you


----------



## DJPAUL1990 (Jul 29, 2022)

Angelito66 said:


> All my files and target, i did something wrong ?


Use reverse nx RT it is better and faster to switch between dock and handheld. And maybe dou can see better the difference


----------



## Angelito66 (Jul 29, 2022)

DJPAUL1990 said:


> Comparez pendant que vous voyez de la végétation ou des pierres sur le sol. Il ya une énorme différence. Et si vous ne voyez rien, cela ne fonctionne pas pour vous


so , exuse me if i dont understant what you said, but, the resolution with and without patch its the same or nearly ? the upgrade of this patch work on vegetation, LOD ect but not in the resolution of texture isnt it ?


----------



## DunArd (Jul 29, 2022)

Angelito66 said:


> All my files and target, i did something wrong ?


Mmm... Everything is ok in these images, but is true that is too blurry, doesn't look like it is loading the mod. See if the titleID of your XC3 is *010074F013262000.

Edit: *I already saw it in the first pic, is the same titleID. So strange, idk what could be happening.


----------



## Angelito66 (Jul 29, 2022)

DunArd said:


> Mmm... Everything is ok in these images, but is true that is too blurry, doesn't look like it is loading the mod. See if the titleID of your XC3 is *010074F013262000.*


YES LOOK ON THE SCREENSHOT MY TARGETS ON THE TOP


----------



## DJPAUL1990 (Jul 29, 2022)

Angelito66 said:


> so , exuse me if i dont understant what you said, but, the resolution with and without patch its the same or nearly ? the upgrade of this patch work on vegetation, LOD ect but not in the resolution of texture isnt it ?



Resolution is everywhere better but on vegetation for example you can see it definitely


----------



## Angelito66 (Jul 29, 2022)

DJPAUL1990 said:


> La résolution est partout meilleure mais sur la végétation par exemple on le voit bien


mmm.... i d'ont understand what i did wrong becaause i cant see difference... sorry but its true :triste:


----------



## DJPAUL1990 (Jul 29, 2022)

Look at the blue bridge

First pic without config
Second with config

You can see much more details

Not on this pictures but i can definitly see differnce on Charakters and everything else too


----------



## Angelito66 (Jul 29, 2022)

i zoomed your screen, yes its true i can see a little difference, thanks for your screen

im jalous loool, can you tell me how ?files patch target, with confing reverse nx and sys clk please, thanks

sorry for double post, do you believe its because im on oled switch ?


----------



## Medel87 (Jul 29, 2022)

Angelito66 said:


> sorry for double post, do you believe its because im on oled switch ?


Do you have DLC installed?


----------



## Lyzard (Jul 29, 2022)

can we please create a different topic for emulator users?


----------



## Angelito66 (Jul 29, 2022)

Medel87 said:


> As-tu installé le DLC ?


no why ?


----------



## Medel87 (Jul 29, 2022)

Angelito66 said:


> no why ?


Because with it, the mod folder is not the same


----------



## ripint (Jul 29, 2022)

able1214 said:


> Custom yuzu build that resolves memory leak:
> https://www.mediafire.com/file/c0e2dt5dhk0mbdb/yuzu-windows-msvc-development-build.rar/file


anyone know where this build comes from? There's not a pull request in on github for these fixes so I'm wondering where it originated.


----------



## DJPAUL1990 (Jul 29, 2022)

Angelito66 said:


> sorry for double post, do you believe its because im on oled switch





Angelito66 said:


> im jalous loool, can you tell me how ?files patch target, with confing reverse nx and sys clk please, thanks



Im using exatcly the same settings as you (like your screenshots) 

Maybe because you are using oled switch. Im using erista v1. Oled switch has bigger screen but same pixel as v1/v2. I cant test it. Dont have oled


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 29, 2022)

lyzard said:


> can we please create a different topic for emulator users?


honestly the people using emulation are fine but what we don't need here are the toxic insecure man children pc gamers that need to shit on every other hardware for some weird sense of superiority because their mommy never loved them. its ok to like xbox, playstation, switch, and a pc all at once


totxxx said:


> Youre the man! Dont let kid or stupid guy hit you


I mean it still doesn't do much and it even still has blur on full blast which will tank performance. we are very limited on what we can currently change regardless of whats said otherwise and regardless of how pissy somebody gets for exposing that



Angelito66 said:


> All my files and target, i did something wrong ?


realistically for the most part all the mods do currently is turn off dynamic resolution and both handheld and dock resolution have a different limit. if you turn on docked mode and max clock it will look close to the mods just a bit more blurry due to other effects. as stated before very few settings actually work such as blur, aa, tmaa, gamma, the dynamic resolution, and a handful of others


----------



## Seng (Jul 29, 2022)

ripint said:


> anyone know where this build comes from? There's not a pull request in on github for these fixes so I'm wondering where it originated.


Maybe from here(https://tieba.baidu.com/p/7948386237?see_lz=1#144900941066l),but this guy didn't show the details, he was low key.(Sorry, I can't share link


----------



## able1214 (Jul 29, 2022)

ripint said:


> anyone know where this build comes from? There's not a pull request in on github for these fixes so I'm wondering where it originated.





Seng said:


> Maybe from here(https://tieba.baidu.com/p/7948386237?see_lz=1#144900941066l),but this guy didn't show the details, he was low key.(Sorry, I can't share link


Yep, it's from here: https://tieba.baidu.com/p/7948386237
It's custom built so ofc there's no PR


----------



## Massaion (Jul 29, 2022)

New yuzu ea2873 haven't fix the Vulkan cutscene crashing for those that are wondering.


----------



## SwitchMan (Jul 29, 2022)

Massaion said:


> New yuzu ea2873 haven't fix the Vulkan cutscene crashing for those that are wondering.


yes , crash again and again


----------



## Citrus333 (Jul 29, 2022)

Massaion said:


> New yuzu ea2873 haven't fix the Vulkan cutscene crashing for those that are wondering.



Vulkan Ryujinx works almost perfect but crashes randomly too, has some of the missing spell effects Yuzu doesn't have though.  Hopefully crashing is fixed on both emus soon.


----------



## drew112288 (Jul 29, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> added a version for minimum blur settings because blur just tanks performance when a lot of effects are going on but is needed for some cutscene effects. I can not guarantee it will work in every cutscene but feel free to test it. worst case scenario you will get a black flash during certain effects in cutcenes if it doesn't work


which of the 2 versions do you prefer more?  no blur or minimum blur?


----------



## RodrigoBR (Jul 29, 2022)

does this custom build that came out of yuzu only have one version or did another updated one come out?


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 29, 2022)

drew112288 said:


> which of the 2 versions do you prefer more?  no blur or minimum blur?


well no blur causes issues with some cutscenes (oddly it won't cause the same issues in the theater though) so the minimum blur was made to work around that so I myself use the minimum blur


----------



## RodrigoBR (Jul 29, 2022)

could someone tell me the best mod for yuzu so far and how to install?


----------



## lippe (Jul 29, 2022)

DunArd said:


> Yesterday I said that I would not share any more updates or make more comments in this forum, but after receiving several messages of support and thanks I want to rectify and bring a final update of my presets, I have tweaked the values a bit and I have looked if some of the settings without name made some change but I have not been successful.
> I want to publicly thank all of you who have supported me publicly and privately with this latest version of the presets.
> 
> The "Maxed" preset has been renamed to "Dock" preset to avoid misundertandings, all the changes has been written in the original post.
> ...


If someone didn't like your config, don't mind it keep posting. I tested it for some time. Looks good to me on Ryu/Yuzu on my oled tv. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Medel87 (Jul 29, 2022)

DunArd said:


> Yesterday I said that I would not share any more updates or make more comments in this forum, but after receiving several messages of support and thanks I want to rectify and bring a final update of my presets, I have tweaked the values a bit and I have looked if some of the settings without name made some change but I have not been successful.
> I want to publicly thank all of you who have supported me publicly and privately with this latest version of the presets.
> 
> The "Maxed" preset has been renamed to "Dock" preset to avoid misundertandings, all the changes has been written in the original post.
> ...


Can you add remove outline to your config?

0xF333710C :0.0


----------



## sorabora (Jul 29, 2022)

DunArd said:


> Ooookay, let's go!
> 
> After XC1DE and XC2/Torna, I bring you... ¡*DunArd's preset for Xenoblade Chronicles 3*!
> 
> ...



Thank you DunArd.

I think your post should be threadmarked for Switch users.


----------



## DunArd (Jul 29, 2022)

Medel87 said:


> Can you add remove outline to your config?
> 
> 0xF333710C :0.0


I have tried it, but I don't see any difference and adding the line commented on in previous pages Python gives an error, even if I write it instead of copy/paste


----------



## Medel87 (Jul 29, 2022)

DunArd said:


> I have tried it, but I don't see any difference and adding the line commented on in previous pages Python gives an error, even if I write it instead of copy/paste


Outline of characters are more thinner, it looks better


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 29, 2022)

Medel87 said:


> Outline of characters are more thinner, it looks better


honestly if you want to use his version you are better off building it yourself because blur 2 is going to hurt your performance if the values arn't turned down its the main bottleneck


----------



## DJPAUL1990 (Jul 29, 2022)

DunArd said:


> Yesterday I said that I would not share any more updates or make more comments in this forum, but after receiving several messages of support and thanks I want to rectify and bring a final update of my presets, I have tweaked the values a bit and I have looked if some of the settings without name made some change but I have not been successful.
> I want to publicly thank all of you who have supported me publicly and privately with this latest version of the presets.
> 
> The "Maxed" preset has been renamed to "Dock" preset to avoid misundertandings, all the changes has been written in the original post.
> ...



First thank you for your support

But i have a Problem with your new config
Everything looks great with docked config but cutscenes looks like the config never works/i never put the config on the sd - after the cutscene everything looks great again

With your first config the name was „max“ config everything looks good/really sharp,cutscenes also


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 29, 2022)

DJPAUL1990 said:


> First thank you for your support
> 
> But i have a Problem with your new config
> Everything looks great with docked config but cutscenes looks like the config never works/i never put the config on the sd - after the cutscene everything looks great again
> ...


red_sclX": *0.90,*
"red_sclY": 1.00,
"red_hdsclX": *0.90,*
"red_hdsclY": 1.00,
"red_Auto": true,
"red_AtMaxX":* 0.90*,
"red_AtMaxY": 1.00,
"red_AtMinX"*: 0.90*,
"red_AtMinY": 1.00,

these are mostly likely the answer. why anybody would put it below 1.0 is beyond me


----------



## Medel87 (Jul 29, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> red_sclX": *0.90,*
> "red_sclY": 1.00,
> "red_hdsclX": *0.90,*
> "red_hdsclY": 1.00,
> ...


More stability on FPS maybe


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 29, 2022)

Medel87 said:


> More stability on FPS maybe


so people want lower resolution with darker shadows? as stated before if you want stable 30FPS you lower blur2. we don't even know if the config supports 0.90 as a resolution and could just be defaulting to vanilla


----------



## jeka467 (Jul 29, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> so people want lower resolution with darker shadows? as stated before if you want stable 30FPS you lower blur2. we don't even know if the config supports 0.90 as a resolution and could just be defaulting to vanilla


So where is this blur2 used? Like what changes will I see if I lower it? And what's the good value for it then?


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 29, 2022)

jeka467 said:


> So where is this blur2 used? Like what changes will I see if I lower it? And what's the good value for it then?


motion blur mostly from what I've seen but  for whatever reason if you turn it completely off it causes issues in cutscenes hence I say to just turn it down I set them all to 0.1 in my config 0.0 MIGHT work too or it might cause the same issue but 0.0 is even faster than 0.1


----------



## -Musashi- (Jul 29, 2022)

jeka467 said:


> So where is this blur2 used? Like what changes will I see if I lower it? And what's the good value for it then?


when you rotate your background it cause motion blur..


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 29, 2022)

SilentGaMeR said:


> when you rotate your background it cause motion blur..


and blur in battles which tend to tank the performance


----------



## Arnauw (Jul 29, 2022)

DJPAUL1990 said:


> First thank you for your support
> 
> But i have a Problem with your new config
> Everything looks great with docked config but cutscenes looks like the config never works/i never put the config on the sd - after the cutscene everything looks great again
> ...


Isn't that just because of a pre-rendered cutscene ?


----------



## jeka467 (Jul 29, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> motion blur mostly from what I've seen but  for whatever reason if you turn it completely off it causes issues in cutscenes hence I say to just turn it down I set them all to 0.1 in my config 0.0 MIGHT work too or it might cause the same issue but 0.0 is even faster than 0.1


Thanks. Looks like it will help to play 720p on 1020/691 clocks. Also only now (30 hours in) tried turning off tmaa and damn. I thought it helps with jagged edges, but it only made it worse


----------



## SwitchMan (Jul 30, 2022)

Yuzu-EA-2874 is ok with Vulkan !

https://github.com/pineappleEA/pineapple-src/releases?page=1


----------



## Lianai (Jul 30, 2022)

SwitchMan said:


> Yuzu-EA-2874 is ok with Vulkan !


I tried already and I've the same cutscene issue with this one.


----------



## redflamingolingo (Jul 30, 2022)

SwitchMan said:


> Yuzu-EA-2874 is ok with Vulkan !
> 
> https://github.com/pineappleEA/pineapple-src/releases?page=1



Are cutscenes working for you? Mine still has memory leak (slower at least) in OpenGL and crashing in cutscenes in Vulkan.


----------



## lippe (Jul 30, 2022)

try latest Ryujinx!

resolution mods and more info:
https://github.com/Ryujinx/Ryujinx-Games-List/issues/3960

disable scaler + 2k mod looks perfect, but it's not available for download yet T-T Check Ryu discord


----------



## MatheusStaffa (Jul 30, 2022)

DunArd said:


> Ooookay, let's go!
> 
> After XC1DE and XC2/Torna, I bring you... ¡*DunArd's preset for Xenoblade Chronicles 3*!
> 
> ...


These settings look great but after the DLC i couldn't make it work on a real switch. Can you please uploud for the DLC too?
Do i need to copy the exefs_patches for the DLC 1.1.0 version too?
Do i need to put lib_nx.bin on both shader and dumpbin folders?


----------



## SwitchMan (Jul 30, 2022)

redflamingolingo said:


> Are cutscenes working for you? Mine still has memory leak (slower at least) in OpenGL and crashing in cutscenes in Vulkan.


cutscene ok
memory leak too
i played one hour

Colony Gamma....


----------



## cleanhovbot (Jul 30, 2022)

SwitchMan said:


> Colony Gamma....


Worth noting Colony Gamma is in the first area where performance is much better. I moved on to the second area (desert and flats) and it is much more massive and my previous 30 fps setup is now mostly 20 fps with occasional dips.


----------



## RodrigoBR (Jul 30, 2022)

i'm playing on yuzu 2874 on vulkan using 10-11gbs and so far no problems


----------



## Lianai (Jul 30, 2022)

SwitchMan said:


> cutscene ok
> memory leak too
> i played one hour
> 
> Colony Gamma....



From what I've read, short cutscenes may pass without crashing, but longer ones are still a problem and the one I'm stuck on is probably a long one. I tried with 1x scaling, without any mod with CPU on unsafe and auto, with GPU on extreme and high, the result is always the same : crash when the camera is on Noah's face (it works fine with opengl).


----------



## Massaion (Jul 30, 2022)

I still have crashes with 2874. You have to go to the gallery and try it with one of the longer cutscenes, which still crashes for me.


----------



## RodrigoBR (Jul 30, 2022)

I played here with the 2874 and it crashed in the cust scenes too


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Jul 30, 2022)

Can we get SWITCH talk here plz, not emu talk. Share sWITCH configS!


----------



## redflamingolingo (Jul 30, 2022)

lippe said:


> try latest Ryujinx!
> 
> resolution mods and more info:
> https://github.com/Ryujinx/Ryujinx-Games-List/issues/3960
> ...



How often does it crash in Vulkan? Does it stutter a lot in Vulkan?


----------



## astherion666 (Jul 30, 2022)

redflamingolingo said:


> How often does it crash in Vulkan? Does it stutter a lot in Vulkan?


Played 9 hours, maybe 1 or 2 crashes. Almost no stutters, just rare fps drops to 20-25 in some places. OK, there are few hangins (to 1-3 secs.), but its happens rare (maybe once per 2-3hr); seems they can be related to automatic memory clean by Memreduct. With patch 1.1.0 works almost perfect. Just don't accidentally turn on (or turn it off immediately!) "texture recompress" in graphic settings, it leads to stutters/often fps drops/lower (17-20-25) fps.

Tried latest Yuzu EA yesterday. Stutters happens more often. Memory leaks problem didn't fixed. Turning to Vulkan leads to random crashes, especially in cutscenes.


----------



## AndrewLB (Jul 30, 2022)

Bricked said:


> Wow this thread was completely ruined by emulator plebs!


The thread is  about graphics settings


deathblade200 said:


> honestly the people using emulation are fine but what we don't need here are the toxic insecure man children pc gamers that need to shit on every other hardware for some weird sense of superiority because their mommy never loved them. its ok to like xbox, playstation, switch, and a pc all at once



After reading 54 pages and continually seeing you stir crap up every time other people have a disagreement that has nothing to do with you, i just had to register and comment. In what world does pointing out the thread is about graphics settings on both switch and emulators deserve a response like you gave? In every instance you are the one acting like the child and calling people names. "Toxic insecure man children"... sounds like something you learned from your mom after daddy left you or from your SJW groomer teacher. 

And yes, the Switch is and will always be a grossly under-powered potato.


----------



## Etherstrike (Jul 30, 2022)

DunArd said:


> Yesterday I said that I would not share any more updates or make more comments in this forum, but after receiving several messages of support and thanks I want to rectify and bring a final update of my presets, I have tweaked the values a bit and I have looked if some of the settings without name made some change but I have not been successful.
> I want to publicly thank all of you who have supported me publicly and privately with this latest version of the presets.
> 
> The "Maxed" preset has been renamed to "Dock" preset to avoid misundertandings, all the changes has been written in the original post.
> ...


Hi DunArd, I felt like I just had to register and reply back to you. I just wanted to thank you for everything you have done to help. I was saddened to see some people here decided to bully you (or maybe it's just that one guy) only for sharing your findings, but I'm happy to see you back!


----------



## Citrus333 (Jul 30, 2022)

Vulkan Ryujinx devs aware of crashing and missing particle effects, for now that looks the most promising.  That Yuzu custom build runs basically perfect but missing the particle effects completely.  So close to a perfect experience already.


----------



## RodrigoBR (Jul 30, 2022)

Did another yuzu custom build come out that fixes the memory leak?


----------



## cleanhovbot (Jul 30, 2022)

Citrus333 said:


> Vulkan Ryujinx devs aware of crashing and missing particle effects, for now that looks the most promising.  That Yuzu custom build runs basically perfect but missing the particle effects completely.  So close to a perfect experience already.


I wouldn't say perfect. It still crashes/freezes sometimes. Literally just got a freeze trying to join one of the battles where you pick a side. Lost a good chunk of progress because I was stupid and forgot my golden rule of saving often. It runs at a stable 30 with resmods at 1x most of the time which is more than I can say for any other combo I've seen, but it's not completely foolproof.


----------



## chillestvi (Jul 30, 2022)

I’m sorry to ask what’s probably a niche question, but could anyone make a similar graphics preset to the 540p preset made for xenoblade 2 on the third post in the xenoblade 2 graphics thread? Sorry I can’t post a direct link to it since I just made an account for this.


----------



## Bricked (Jul 30, 2022)

AndrewLB said:


> The thread is  about graphics settings



*Exactly*. 90% of the thread has been flooded with emulator troubleshooting rather than actual graphical preset discussion.



AndrewLB said:


> And yes, the Switch is and will always be a grossly under-powered potato.



A worthless comment that adds nothing to your point or the discussion as a whole. The Switch was released 5.5 years ago, nobody is under any illusions as to its capabilities in this day and age.


----------



## cleanhovbot (Jul 30, 2022)

Bricked said:


> *Exactly*. 90% of the thread has been flooded with emulator troubleshooting rather than actual graphical preset discussion.


So something critical in getting said graphics setting to work then? Good. Glad to know it's doing it's job.


----------



## Sndrea9332 (Jul 30, 2022)

RodrigoBR said:


> Did another yuzu custom build come out that fixes the memory leak?


I think it's the same custom build shared a few pages back.

Anyway, played today for the first time with that custom build + resmod x3 and in 8h i didn't get any crashes....just a little bit of stutter a couple of times here and there.

With resmod x3 it's pretty impressive, sad that has no effect in cutscenes...blurry as fuck.


----------



## Bricked (Jul 30, 2022)

cleanhovbot said:


> So something critical in getting said graphics setting to work then? Good. Glad to know it's doing it's job.



Emulator bugs, issues and performance bear zero relevance to this topic, they should be discussed in emulator focused communities and reported to the developers.

This thread concerns the reverse engineering of the game as conducted by masagrator and subsequent graphical preset discussion.


----------



## cleanhovbot (Jul 30, 2022)

Sndrea9332 said:


> I think it's the same custom build shared a few pages back.
> 
> Anyway, played today for the first time with that custom build + resmod x3 and in 8h i didn't get any crashes....just a little bit of stutter a couple of times here and there.


I just got a crash during a cutscene. I think it doesn't like the really intensive one (it was one with a lot of effects, explosions and combat). It hitched several times throughout the scene and finally crashed altogether. Gonna try without the resmod to see if I can get through it. It's always a good practice to save right before you hit story checkpoints.


----------



## Sndrea9332 (Jul 30, 2022)

Sndrea9332 said:


> I think it's the same custom build shared a few pages back.
> 
> Anyway, played today for the first time with that custom build + resmod x3 and in 8h i didn't get any crashes....just a little bit of stutter a couple of times here and there.





cleanhovbot said:


> I just got a crash during a cutscene. I think it doesn't like the really intensive one (it was one with a lot of effects, explosions and combat). It hitched several times throughout the scene and finally crashed altogether. Gonna try without the resmod to see if I can get through it. It's always a good practice to save right before you hit story checkpoints.


If it is the cutscene of the first boss fight in chapter 1 i passed that with just 1 or 2 tiny stutters....let's see later how it goes.

Anyway, dunno if it does any difference but i also downloaded a shader file for it


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 30, 2022)

AndrewLB said:


> The thread is  about graphics settings
> 
> 
> After reading 54 pages and continually seeing you stir crap up every time other people have a disagreement that has nothing to do with you, i just had to register and comment. In what world does pointing out the thread is about graphics settings on both switch and emulators deserve a response like you gave? In every instance you are the one acting like the child and calling people names. "Toxic insecure man children"... sounds like something you learned from your mom after daddy left you or from your SJW groomer teacher.
> ...


funny thing is only one of those toxic insecure man children would actually reply to my statement or even care about it while all the normal pc gamers continued on as normal because they knew it wasn't about them. good job doing exactly what you accused me of though it really shows how right I was.


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 30, 2022)

Bricked said:


> I suggest you interact like an adult if you want anyone to pay attention to your posts.
> 
> Since reading comprehension doesn't appear to be your strong suit, perhaps breaking it down in more simple terms would assist?
> 
> ...


man as long as they arn't being elitist (which a small handful are) I see no issue with it


----------



## Bricked (Jul 30, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> man as long as they arn't being elitist (which a small handful are) I see no issue with it



The issue is obvious: to get to anything of value or relevance to the topic you have to wade through at least 10 posts concerning emulator bugs and issues. If you have the patience and time to do that  across 50+ pages then more power to you.


----------



## cleanhovbot (Jul 30, 2022)

Sndrea9332 said:


> If it is the cutscene of the first boss fight in chapter 1 i passed that with just 1 or 2 tiny stutters....let's see later how it goes.
> 
> Anyway, dunno if it does any difference but i also downloaded a shader file for it


Nah it's in chapter 3. It's a much bigger area than chapter 1 so I think it has a bit more trouble. Turning off the mods did the trick. I'll turn them on again now that I'm through the scene.


----------



## ColdWorld (Jul 30, 2022)

Has anyone managed to get cheat engine working? I can't seem to get Nopon coin to stick. I've tried the cheats linked here but that doesn't work for Nopon coin either.


----------



## Deleted member 603991 (Jul 30, 2022)

ColdWorld said:


> Has anyone managed to get cheat engine working? I can't seem to get Nopon coin to stick. I've tried the cheats linked here but that doesn't work for Nopon coin either.


2 byte and it maxes at 99 on reload.


----------



## masagrator (Jul 30, 2022)

ColdWorld said:


> Has anyone managed to get cheat engine working? I can't seem to get Nopon coin to stick. I've tried the cheats linked here but that doesn't work for Nopon coin either.


ffs, stop asking here about anything related to this game here. It's not related to graphics settings? Then don't ask here. Like getting 50 pages of having issues with graphics settings is not enough, turning it to complete garbage can is something I want to avoid.


----------



## SwitchMan (Jul 30, 2022)

Make love not war

PEACE


----------



## Otakon273 (Jul 30, 2022)

Can someone ask for dumb question.
Now I have i7-3930k @4.3Ghz and GTX1063. Yuzu constantly crashes but Xeno 2 gives 15fps. Try Ryujinx and get 12-20 frames when idling. But task manager says that only 1.3 gb vram is using.
So, if I bought Ryzen 5 5600 but stay on 1063,  can iI hope for +-stable framerate around 30 at 1080p. Of course shader compiling  lags always be there.


----------



## masagrator (Jul 30, 2022)

Otakon273 said:


> Can someone ask for dumb question.
> Now I have i7-3930k @4.3Ghz and GTX1063. Yuzu constantly crashes but Xeno 2 gives 15fps. Try Ryujinx and get 12-20 frames when idling. But task manager says that only 1.3 gb vram is using.
> So, if I bought Ryzen 5 5600 but stay on 1063,  can iI hope for +-stable framerate around 30 at 1080p. Of course shader compiling  lags always be there.


Again, not related to XC3 graphics settings.


----------



## Otakon273 (Jul 30, 2022)

masagrator said:


> Again, not related to XC3 graphics settings.


Sorry, two days ago there been an emulation threar.
Aboyt settings. It's my imagination, or "improving" shadow settings, made in some cutscenes weird shadows on faces.


----------



## masagrator (Jul 30, 2022)

Otakon273 said:


> Sorry, two days ago there been an emulation threar.
> Aboyt settings. It's my imagination, or "improving" shadow settings, made in some cutscenes weird shadows on faces.


One of settings is responsible for shadow casting point of reference, currently it's set to camera, but you can set it to sun which completely changes shadow casting and ruins shadows since they are not adjusted for any other frame of reference.

For some reason now this setting is set as float instead of bool like in XC2/XCDE.

Take with grain of salt any "improvement" settings since I guess nobody finished playing game with only one of those to confirm everything is ok.


----------



## Darkedone02 (Jul 30, 2022)

ColdWorld said:


> How have you been using cheats? I've tried cheat engine and nothing stuck.



look at this thread: https://gbatemp.net/threads/xenoblade-chronicles-3-010074f013262000.615986/


----------



## vonovon (Jul 30, 2022)

desconection said:


> 60 fps test on switch repost (the other as been taken down by Nintendo)



can you share the link for this mod?


----------



## SwitchMan (Jul 30, 2022)

Yuzu ea2875 out (not tested)
https://github.com/pineappleEA/pineapple-src/releases/tag/EA-2875


----------



## Lianai (Jul 30, 2022)

SwitchMan said:


> Yuzu ea2875 out (not tested)



Still the same, unfortunately.

With the Quality mod and Vulkan + FSR, this game will look incredible.


----------



## PhiZero (Jul 30, 2022)

Can we please just stop with the emulator discussion? We don't need 10 pages about how emulator x runs every time there's a new release. Please just stick to your respective forums/discord channels to discuss this, as they are meant for. This thread has absolutely gone to shit, and I would personally happily see this thread get nuked and a new one made that pertains to *only *graphics settings discussion.

All the relevant information regarding figuring out what the settings do and how they interact with each other are completely buried.


----------



## SwitchMan (Jul 30, 2022)

Lianai said:


> Still the same, unfortunately.
> 
> With the Quality mod and Vulkan + FSR, this game will look incredible.


I switch to open GL for big cutscenes and Vulkan after lol


----------



## desconection (Jul 30, 2022)

60 fps test on version 1.1.0


----------



## Gonrak (Jul 30, 2022)

PhiZero said:


> Can we please just stop with the emulator discussion? We don't need 10 pages about how emulator x runs every time there's a new release. Please just stick to your respective forums/discord channels to discuss this, as they are meant for. This thread has absolutely gone to shit, and I would personally happily see this thread get nuked and a new one made that pertains to *only *graphics settings discussion.


Yep i agree with this, i came here at first for information about mod for the SWITCH ...
Not for "after sales service" of all emulators (to prove his doesn't work well by the way)


----------



## Duppex (Jul 30, 2022)

SwitchMan said:


> Yuzu ea2875 out (not tested)
> https://github.com/pineappleEA/pineapple-src/releases/tag/EA-2875


Thanks for the heads up


----------



## desconection (Jul 30, 2022)

O





vonovon said:


> can you share the link for this mod?


On vídeo description, Also theres a New vídeo with a 1.1.0 version


----------



## Lianai (Jul 30, 2022)

desconection said:


> 60 fps test on version 1.1.0




That's some crazy OC here. If it's safe for your Switch, good for you, but I'd not recommend doing the same 

I'm sure with some graphic settings adjustments, it's possible to obtain the same kind of performances without going so far with the OC and with a limited trade-off in visual quality (at least in handheld mode).


----------



## desconection (Jul 30, 2022)

Lianai said:


> That's some crazy OC here. If it's safe for your Switch, good for you, but I'd not recommend doing the same
> 
> I'm sure with some graphic settings adjustments, it's possible to obtain the same kind of performances without going so far with the OC and with a limited trade-off in visual quality (at least in handheld mode).


This Game is CPU heavy, you wont need this higher gpu oc.


----------



## Gnostalgia (Jul 30, 2022)

I went ahead and made a thread for emulation/etc discussion located here so hopefully it will direct the traffic towards that direction:

https://gbatemp.net/threads/xenoblade-chronicles-3-emulator-etc-discussion.616262/


----------



## masagrator (Jul 30, 2022)

Gnostalgia said:


> I went ahead and made a thread for emulation/etc discussion located here so hopefully it will direct the traffic towards that direction:
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/xenoblade-chronicles-3-emulator-etc-discussion.616262/


Ok, so if someone did it before me:

Any post not related to topic of this thread will be reported to moderators from now on.


----------



## cobjak (Jul 30, 2022)

With dlc only method game doesn't launch with mods. 

I need to keep the regular folder also?


----------



## masagrator (Jul 30, 2022)

cobjak said:


> With dlc only method game doesn't launch with mods.
> 
> I need to keep the regular folder also?


Did you delete exefs patch beforehand?


----------



## enzonahuy (Jul 30, 2022)

DunArd said:


> Ooookay, let's go!
> 
> After XC1DE and XC2/Torna, I bring you... ¡*DunArd's preset for Xenoblade Chronicles 3*!
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, the game looks quite a bit better than before. Does this use Dynamic resolution scaling? If yes, is there a way to disable it/ fix it at 720 p docked?


----------



## cobjak (Jul 30, 2022)

masagrator said:


> Did you delete exefs patch beforehand?


My bad... Works well


----------



## Fukuro (Jul 30, 2022)

Guys, sorry for dumb question. Do I just need to drop files on sdcard for graphics mod to work like usual or is there anything else needs to be done? Somehow all presets that i downloaded here doesnt seem to work..


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Jul 30, 2022)

desconection said:


> 60 fps test on version 1.1.0



I had posted in that video. like i said when i press L+A. nothing happens :*( status monitor keep saying 30 fps


----------



## masagrator (Jul 30, 2022)

Thanks to @PhiZero we have now 5 more strings. It seems my script missed those out from original configs :v

0xDC58DD66 -> skyToneDirLightIntensity
0x81CA303C -> skyToneAmbientIntensity
0x4B214CF3 -> lightShaftTonemapScale
0x2EBCBD3E -> lightShaftTonemapLuminance
0xFF8D3307 -> ao_av_BlurFallOff

Updated first post and json to include them.


----------



## desconection (Jul 30, 2022)

Chrisssj2 said:


> I had posted in that video. like i said when i press L+A. nothing happens :*( status monitor keep saying 30 fps





Chrisssj2 said:


> I had posted in that video. like i said when i press L+A. nothing happens :*( status monitor keep saying 30 fps



See video comments


----------



## DunArd (Jul 30, 2022)

enzonahuy said:


> Thank you very much, the game looks quite a bit better than before. Does this use Dynamic resolution scaling? If yes, is there a way to disable it/ fix it at 720 p docked?


Hello, yes, for portable and dock it has DR because Nintendo Switch can't handle battles and cutscenes at 30FPS with the maxed resolution. BTW, Dock preset it has reduced only horizontal lines, no vertical, so the image has to look pretty much as it would at full resolution, as if it had DR off


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 30, 2022)

desconection said:


> This Game is CPU heavy, you wont need this higher gpu oc.


its actually GPU heavy a big part of that is due to the blur effect and the other part is all the skill effects. its just having to render 2x the frames that makes it more cpu dependent at 60FPS


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 30, 2022)

DunArd said:


> Nintendo Switch can't handle battles and cutscenes at 30FPS with the maxed resolution


not true at all I even posted a video before showing otherwise. the issue is you refuse to lower motion blur which is the biggest performance drop


----------



## ucupetuks (Jul 30, 2022)

Angelito66 said:


> So now ? Can Everyone see a difference ?


I can say torna is the cleanest from all series. And xc3 mostly run under 720p. Maybe the map to big to handle. And the cutscene sometimes drop to 20fps no matter maxout the oc. While in battle  large complex area with many effect will drop to 20fps but this not very noticeable compared to cutscene which is quite annoying sometimes. In the end default mode without mod is really good compared previous game in handheld with reversenx


----------



## desconection (Jul 30, 2022)

Y





deathblade200 said:


> its actually GPU heavy a big part of that is due to the blur effect and the other part is all the skill effects. its just having to render 2x the frames that makes it more cpu dependent at 60FPS


Yes, 60 fps is Very CPU heavy


----------



## desconection (Jul 30, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> not true at all I even posted a video before showing otherwise. the issue is you refuse to lower motion blur which is the biggest performance drop


Can you share a config with motion Blur off?


----------



## masagrator (Jul 30, 2022)

So started dictionary attack and found 2 new strings that don't look like collisions:
0x66f0bd34 -> bloom2
0x635b1a7b -> lightRimColor

Added them to first post.


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 30, 2022)

desconection said:


> Can you share a config with motion Blur off?


https://www.mediafire.com/file/6pjnjfwwqwczfz7/lib_nx.bin/file this is with the blur set to 0.1 you can also set it to 0.0 but I havn't tested that


----------



## Medel87 (Jul 30, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> not true at all I even posted a video before showing otherwise. the issue is you refuse to lower motion blur which is the biggest performance drop


I think it depend a lot wich zone or enemy is, with you config, I have some FPS drop (even with max OC), but looks beautiful, I think a little dyn res will be nice to maintain FPS stable all the time


----------



## jmwangde (Jul 30, 2022)

masagrator said:


> Thanks to @PhiZero we have now 5 more strings. It seems my script missed those out from original configs :v
> 
> 0xDC58DD66 -> skyToneDirLightIntensity
> 0x81CA303C -> skyToneAmbientIntensity
> ...


"blm_saturation4": 0.0 should have a ","?


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Jul 30, 2022)

desconection said:


> See video comments


Ill post my comment here too to see if it helps anyone or me for that matter.

" status monitor should immediatly reflect going from 30 to 60? Cuz for me I go out of the cheat menu and I press the L+A button and nothing seems to happen. still 30 fps. And im 100% on xenoblade 1.1 patch. and i put the file in the contents folder im 100% sure as i have the graphics config file there too from the gbatemp topic."


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 30, 2022)

Medel87 said:


> I think it depend a lot wich zone or enemy is, with you config, I have some FPS drop (even with max OC), but looks beautiful, I think a little dyn res will be nice to maintain FPS stable all the time


I don't have any drops with my config docked even againsts bosses like consuls and not max clocked either though I do use 1862 ram.  handheld thats a whole different story as its greatly limited by 460mhz but it shouldn't drop below 27fps


----------



## masagrator (Jul 30, 2022)

jmwangde said:


> "blm_saturation4": 0.0 should have a ","?


fixed


----------



## vonovon (Jul 30, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> https://www.mediafire.com/file/6pjnjfwwqwczfz7/lib_nx.bin/file this is with the blur set to 0.1 you can also set it to 0.0 but I havn't tested





DunArd said:


> Ooookay, let's go!
> 
> After XC1DE and XC2/Torna, I bring you... ¡*DunArd's preset for Xenoblade Chronicles 3*!
> 
> ...


can the emulator preset run on hardware if its an OCD mariko?


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 30, 2022)

vonovon said:


> can the emulator preset run on hardware if its an OCD mariko?


mines not for an emulator


----------



## vonovon (Jul 30, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> mines not for an emulator


does it significantly improve the res? if yes, can you share the json file? im gonna turn off somethings


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Jul 30, 2022)

How is this guy running these overclocks? 2499 cpu, 1497 gpu and 1996 ram?


----------



## vonovon (Jul 30, 2022)

Chrisssj2 said:


> How is this guy running these overclocks? 2499 cpu, 1497 gpu and 1996 ram?
> 
> View attachment 320367


switch oc suite, but personally idont recommend playing it like that, it breaks some effects on battle and i feel like the game runs at 2x speed sometimes


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 30, 2022)

vonovon said:


> does it significantly improve the res?





deathblade200 said:


> https://www.mediafire.com/file/7pddqlosyjbinzn/lib_nx.bin/file this includes AA off, blur2 enabled to fix issues with custscene effects, resolution set to 1.0. and a new thing I learned is you can turn off the outlines which I think looks much better
> 
> minumum blur version that will hopefully fix broken effects in some cutscenes while retaining 30FPS https://www.mediafire.com/file/6pjnjfwwqwczfz7/lib_nx.bin/file
> View attachment 319967View attachment 319968


you can see some images there. thats docked mode. handheld of course looks a slight bit more pixelated than docked


----------



## vonovon (Jul 30, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> you can see some images there. thats docked mode. handheld of course looks a slight bit more pixelated than docked


ah i dont want jaggies, as of now im using my own preset with AA on and Tmaa off. theres a slight improvement but the overall resolution is still low. im hoping to run it at 720p on handheld mode since my switch is plugged in most of the time


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 30, 2022)

vonovon said:


> ah i dont want jaggies, as of now im using my own preset with AA on and Tmaa off. theres a slight improvement but the overall resolution is still low. im hoping to run it at 720p on handheld mode since my switch is plugged in most of the time







here is a proper comparison between docked and handheld


----------



## Medel87 (Jul 30, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> I don't have any drops with my config docked even againsts bosses like consuls and not max clocked either though I do use 1862 ram.  handheld thats a whole different story as its greatly limited by 460mhz but it shouldn't drop below 27fps


I have ram OC too, I don't know where is the difference, but I have FPS drops, not much, but sometimes yes


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 30, 2022)

Medel87 said:


> I have ram OC too, I don't know where is the difference, but I have FPS drops, not much, but sometimes yes


you sure you are using the minimum blur version?


----------



## Medel87 (Jul 30, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> you sure you are using the minimum blur version?


Yes, your last config, what are your OC settings?


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 30, 2022)

Medel87 said:


> Yes, your last config


i don't get it then because I can get by with 1020/768/1862 most of the time with a stable 30FPS while battles with lots of fog and effects in general  such as the second consul fight needs 1581/921/1862 for a stable 30FPS but you say you are getting frame drops even with max clock


----------



## cobjak (Jul 30, 2022)

vonovon said:


> ah i dont want jaggies, as of now im using my own preset with AA on and Tmaa off. theres a slight improvement but the overall resolution is still low. im hoping to run it at 720p on handheld mode since my switch is plugged in most of the time


 
Sometimes I play without a mod because I make a mistake in the installation and frankly it takes me at least 10 minutes to realise it.

I'm not sure if it's a good idea to use the mod or not, but I'm sure it's a good idea to use the mod for the game.

I'm pretty sure the resolution can't be changed, instead of oscillating between 400 and 540 I think you can just set the resolution to 540p.

I've tried almost everything and only the shadows, dynamic resolution and motion blur seem to have an impact for me. As well as the deep shadow reshade effect which I haven't managed to identify yet.


----------



## Medel87 (Jul 30, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> i don't get it then because I can get by with 1020/768/1862 most of the time with a stable 30FPS while battles with lots of fog and effects in general  such as the second consul fight needs 1581/921/1862 for a stable 30FPS but you say you are getting frame drops even with max clock


Yes, only 2-3 times since I installed your version, but happened, and only for some seconds, it's not a big problem, I'm only reporting it to you


----------



## deathblade200 (Jul 30, 2022)

Medel87 said:


> Yes, only 2-3 times since I installed your version, but happened, and only for some seconds, it's not a big problem, I'm only reporting it to you


if you want you can test a version with blur set to 0.0 and then you can tell me if you experience any issues with cutscenes. it also runs better than 0.1 I'm just not sure if it will have the same effect as turning it completely off https://www.mediafire.com/file/qfur1q83ho897sr/lib_nx.bin/file


----------



## Medel87 (Jul 30, 2022)

deathblade200 said:


> if you want you can test a version with blur set to 0.0 and then you can tell me if you experience any issues with cutscenes. it also runs better than 0.1 I'm just not sure if it will have the same effect as turning it completely off https://www.mediafire.com/file/qfur1q83ho897sr/lib_nx.bin/file


Ok, I will try and report, thx


----------



## redflamingolingo (Jul 30, 2022)

Sndrea9332 said:


> I think it's the same custom build shared a few pages back.
> 
> Anyway, played today for the first time with that custom build + resmod x3 and in 8h i didn't get any crashes....just a little bit of stutter a couple of times here and there.
> 
> With resmod x3 it's pretty impressive, sad that has no effect in cutscenes...blurry as fuck.


Can you link to resmod x3? Is it the one on Michael Chens YouTube channel?


----------



## MatheusStaffa (Jul 30, 2022)

masagrator said:


> Did you delete exefs patch beforehand?


About  the folders with 1.1.0 with DLCs on a real Switch i have some questions with the graphics mods:
Do i need to copy the exefs_patches for the DLC 1.1.0 version too?
Do i need to put lib_nx.bin on both shader and dumpbin folders?


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Jul 30, 2022)

vonovon said:


> switch oc suite, but personally idont recommend playing it like that, it breaks some effects on battle and i feel like the game runs at 2x speed sometimes


What effects on battle it breaks?


----------



## vonovon (Jul 30, 2022)

Chrisssj2 said:


> What effects on battle it breaks?


its random from my experience, some attack effects were randomly missing


----------



## masagrator (Jul 30, 2022)

MatheusStaffa said:


> About  the folders with 1.1.0 with DLCs on a real Switch i have some questions with the graphics mods:
> Do i need to copy the exefs_patches for the DLC 1.1.0 version too?
> Do i need to put lib_nx.bin on both shader and dumpbin folders?


Like you have explained everything in first post.
Do you see anything mentioned about exefs patches? No? Then don't do it.
Do you see anything mentioned about doing this for two folders? No? Then don't do it.

Stop overthinking.


----------

